# Hoyt 2008 Release



## Big Daddy POP

One year ago to the day I asked the following question for 2007:

Does anyone have the skiddily diddily on the new Hoyt lineup?

Some said we would not have an answer until the end of Oct. or first part of Nov. 2007. They were wrong. So if you have any skiddily diddily spill it. We are all waiting. Main guess, changes to the elite line ................

What say you?


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors

im seeing a little thiner lighter riser...but you dont want the bow too light...look at the drenalin


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX

I think they will go more radical, in cam, riser design, and limb parrallility (thats a bowhuntin word) lol
I think lighter for sure!


----------



## plottman

i am guessing they may suprise us....they are due for a shocker. 

the bridge riser/cam 1.5 is a few years old


----------



## Smooch

My dealer told me he was talking to the Hoyt rep. a couple weeks ago, and he told him that they were coming out with something real fast, like 25 fps faster than the Vulcan. He said the rep. was really excited about this new bow.


----------



## DanDaMan

Smooch said:


> My dealer told me he was talking to the Hoyt rep. a couple weeks ago, and he told him that they were coming out with something real fast, like 25 fps faster than the Vulcan. He said the rep. was really excited about this new bow.



I heard something like this also. Not the 25fps faster, just a faster version of the Vulcan. But a 350 IBO would be nice, bout it will come from Hoyt for a few years. 
Dan


----------



## danslaugenhoup

*Sweet*

I hope your right. Last Hoyt I owned was a Rambo. I would like to try one again.


----------



## sneak1413

i haven't heard much on the hoyt but i heard bowtech is coming out with a bow that will blow the top off the x-force in the speed category and with a 7inch brace height to boot. i hope so cuz my midget arms need something that can push these hunting arrows of mine a bit closer to the 280 to 300 fps mark. speeds i heard were 370 and 380. i wish hoyt could come out with a faster bow with a 7 inch brace height. i like the bows but to get the speed out of them they shorten their brace height up. not that i can't shoot them but i just feel more comfortable with the 7 to 7.5 bh. im really looking forward to shooting all the 2008 line up cuz i need a naildriver of a speed bow now that im out west farther and gonna have to be flingin some arrows a ways next year.


----------



## RT1

tcooll77 said:


> im seeing a little thiner lighter riser...but you dont want the bow too light...look at the drenalin



your right just look at it. It's the best bow out there.....again


----------



## HoytFlinger

sneak1413 said:


> i haven't heard much on the hoyt but i heard bowtech is coming out with a bow that will blow the top off the x-force in the speed category and with a 7inch brace height to boot. i hope so cuz my midget arms need something that can push these hunting arrows of mine a bit closer to the 280 to 300 fps mark. speeds i heard were 370 and 380. i wish hoyt could come out with a faster bow with a 7 inch brace height. i like the bows but to get the speed out of them they shorten their brace height up. not that i can't shoot them but i just feel more comfortable with the 7 to 7.5 bh. im really looking forward to shooting all the 2008 line up cuz i need a naildriver of a speed bow now that im out west farther and gonna have to be flingin some arrows a ways next year.


370 and 380 fps? We just saw 350 this year. I don't see 370-380 for a few more years at least.


----------



## thespyhunter

RT1 said:


> your right just look at it. It's the best bow out there.....again


Yeah, if you like bows that ring out in your hand like a tuning fork


----------



## sneak1413

HoytFlinger said:


> 370 and 380 fps? We just saw 350 this year. I don't see 370-380 for a few more years at least.


bowtech had the black knight that hit 340 350 3 years ago and they have been working on this one ever since then. thats what i heard at least. i heard it had some hand shock that they were trying to get out of it but they thought about releasing it mid year this year because the x-force was so big.


----------



## RT1

thespyhunter said:


> Yeah, if you like bows that ring out in your hand like a tuning fork



Yeah, or weigh 5lbs.

a tuning fork, that was good. I would put the tuning fork with the martin bengal.

It does vibrate a bit more. the xt is the best ever from mathews still.


----------



## thespyhunter

RT1 said:


> Yeah, or weigh 5lbs.
> 
> a tuning fork, that was good. I would put the tuning fork with the martin bengal.
> 
> It does vibrate a bit more. the xt is the best ever from mathews still.


I have never shot an XT. The Drenalin is the only Mathews I have ever shot. I shot it against a Guardian, X-Force , Vectrix , Vulcan , and a Cardiac.
Of all of those bows , after the shot with bow just sitting in my hand, the Drenalin felt like a tuning fork. I was very surprised, especially with all the rubber/brass things all over it.
Besides, I like a little weight in my hand


----------



## viperarcher

*The Hoyt Vulcan Rocks!*

I was a little sceptical about the vulcan because of the short brace height and the short axle to axle, but after shooting this sweet thing it put all my fears aside, smooth as silk , very fast, hits Hard and shoots as accurate! and as forgiving as any 7 or 7.5 brace height bow I have ever shot! I don't know how they did it but they did! what is the purpose of having all that speed and you can't handle it or its unmanagable? faster does not mean better!


----------



## Supershark

Remodeled Spiral cam to fit a New Hoyt Turbo-Elite! :wink:





I have dreams too


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*Weight is good*



thespyhunter said:


> I have never shot an XT. The Drenalin is the only Mathews I have ever shot. I shot it against a Guardian, X-Force , Vectrix , Vulcan , and a Cardiac.
> Of all of those bows , after the shot with bow just sitting in my hand, the Drenalin felt like a tuning fork. I was very surprised, especially with all the rubber/brass things all over it.
> Besides, I like a little weight in my hand


I second that motion. I add weight on purpose to my hoyts. They do not move around as much and settle in on target straight away. Look at all the 3d and target pros. The all like a little weight in there hands.

:darkbeer::cocktail:ukey:


----------



## muzzleblast42

I was planning on getting a new vulcan in the 3d color black. But now that I have heard about what might be I think I will wait a few more months. And I to like a little more weight in my bow. The vulcan just sets there after I shoot and it is very stable when I brace for a shot.


----------



## HC Archery

*Do not get your hopes up on any speculation you hear.

You simply will Not know until you see the 08' catalog. Simple as that.

But..... we are talking only a short time until we see them!!!!! :tongue::tongue::tongue:

I have a request...... how about a bow that is simply quieter and lower vibration than any other bow. Simple.

Also.... a 355 - 360 IBo bow would be hot. To say the least. Especially if it had a easier draw cycle than the X-Force.

How about a 1 cam? Have had customer mention this. I love hybrids. But...... many want a one cam, ya know?*


:cocktail:


----------



## keyman

how about putting more threades holes on the back and side of the riser so it is easier to add weights where we want them.


----------



## ex-wolverine

*You wont regret it if you do buy one*



muzzleblast42 said:


> I was planning on getting a new vulcan in the 3d color black. But now that I have heard about what might be I think I will wait a few more months. And I to like a little more weight in my bow. The vulcan just sets there after I shoot and it is very stable when I brace for a shot.


Mine Shoots CXL2 maximas like a dream


----------



## ex-wolverine

*I like that Idea also*



keyman said:


> how about putting more threades holes on the back and side of the riser so it is easier to add weights where we want them.


Great Idea


----------



## Po_Boy

thespyhunter said:


> I have never shot an XT. The Drenalin is the only Mathews I have ever shot. I shot it against a Guardian, X-Force , Vectrix , Vulcan , and a Cardiac.
> Of all of those bows , after the shot with bow just sitting in my hand, the Drenalin felt like a tuning fork. I was very surprised, especially with all the rubber/brass things all over it.
> Besides, I like a little weight in my hand


I have shot the Switchback, the SB XT and the Drenalin and the XT was the best feeling IMO (as far as Mathews goes). The one thing I can't stand about any mathews is that gawd awful so-big-it-could-choke-a-mule grip they throw on that thing. Every time I shoot one I just want to take a chainsaw to the grip and then shoot off the riser.

As far as hoyt goes I would like to see something besides a tec riser. Yes, I like for my bows to have some weight to them but I like to decide where it goes with my stabilizers, not an extra hunk of metal hanging off of it.


----------



## muzzleblast42

ex-wolverine said:


> Mine Shoots CXL2 maximas like a dream


Nice set-ups. Something about that black and chrome is wicked. I do believe I just might go out to the pro shop on sat and order a new one.


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*What A Babe!*



ex-wolverine said:


> Mine Shoots CXL2 maximas like a dream


Those are two fine looking Ladies..............


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Thanks BDP*



Big Daddy POP said:


> Those are two fine looking Ladies..............


They shoot so good..I can wear heavy clothes , leafy wear and that short brace height dont even come into play...

Hoyt did a great job this year:thumbs_up


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*Not likely*



Po_Boy said:


> I have shot the Switchback, the SB XT and the Drenalin and the XT was the best feeling IMO (as far as Mathews goes). The one thing I can't stand about any mathews is that gawd awful so-big-it-could-choke-a-mule grip they throw on that thing. Every time I shoot one I just want to take a chainsaw to the grip and then shoot off the riser.
> 
> As far as hoyt goes I would like to see something besides a tec riser. Yes, I like for my bows to have some weight to them but I like to decide where it goes with my stabilizers, not an extra hunk of metal hanging off of it.


You are not likely to see any elimination to the Tec or Advanced Tec Risers any time soon. Hoyt has too much invested in that design and having owned and shot just about everything over the years it seems that investment was well worth it. If anything, what other manufacturer's try something different with their risers, Bowtech for example to differential themselves from the rest of the market. I would not be suprised to see an expandsion of some of the elite series bows to see one or two more bad boys in that line introduced. It will be interesting to see that is for sure!

:darkbeer::cocktail:ukey:


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*Who will be first this year?*

Czecheiko broke the news first last year on October 13, 2007 with the skinny on the new line up. Who will be first this year?

:darkbeer:


----------



## Supershark

I dont know but it would be nice if he would break it again. NOW!:sad:


----------



## djmaxwe

I know Czecheiko and if he says that it is going to happen you can bet your life it will and don't de suprised if doesn't do it again this year but right know everything is a hopefull quess.


----------



## djmaxwe

*Camo*

What camo do you think they will go with this year, Reflex is APG and Mathews dropped Realtree or that is the rumor. If Mathews dropped Realtree I think they will go with AP so they won't be the same as Reflex.


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX

Turbine Elite 
34.5" ATA w/ Parallel limbs
Spiral/Vector Cam hybrid
7" BH
Elite riser with XT 500 Limbs
340+ IBO

Maybe Realtree Max 1 Camo?


----------



## thespyhunter

I have got a Vectrix and a '06 Protec XT2000 with Spirals.
The Vectrix could be improved on with a much softer stopper on the StealthShot. The current one sux, IMO. I love the Vector cams, and I also love the Spirals. Unless there is a significant improvement this next year, I will most likely stay with these two bows. They are both pretty sweet. BUT, you never know~ the '08's could make it impossible to not have a new one :tongue:


----------



## viperarcher

*Hoyt has one more tornement archery than any other bow in history!*

even if you get to see the new bows in a few months they will not be available until january!


----------



## thespyhunter

viperarcher said:


> even if you get to see the new bows in a few months they will not be available until january!


Not neccesarily so......... I am pretty sure my dealer usually has them on the rack by mid November, early December at the latest.


----------



## redman

the new hoyt -------------- will be 375 ibo


----------



## tylerolsen12

redman said:


> the new hoyt -------------- will be 375 ibo


ya watever not saying it cant heppen just saying it probably wont


----------



## jkeiffer

the PSE pro series bows have holes near the limbs to add weight were you want it, I think the Mojo, and Xforce both maybe even the AR's, I am not trying to hijack this thread just saying.

Later
Jkeiffer


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX

thespyhunter said:


> I have got a Vectrix and a '06 Protec XT2000 with Spirals.
> The Vectrix could be improved on with a much softer stopper on the StealthShot. The current one sux, IMO. I love the Vector cams, and I also love the Spirals. Unless there is a significant improvement this next year, I will most likely stay with these two bows. They are both pretty sweet. BUT, you never know~ the '08's could make it impossible to not have a new one :tongue:


Good point, took mine off and gained 12 fps......thats also where alot of the "slap" noise comes from!


----------



## ex-wolverine

*I bought my first Vulcan in December last year*



viperarcher said:


> even if you get to see the new bows in a few months they will not be available until january!


Thats pretty Quick


----------



## viperarcher

*vulcan maybe underated by hoyt should of been there flagship bow*

I know that the vulcan will be around for awhile and its a sweet bow!


----------



## Mike from Texas

I hear through the grapevine that it is going to be smokin' fast, faster than anything currently available on the market.


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*Sources*



Mike from Texas said:


> I hear through the grapevine that it is going to be smokin' fast, faster than anything currently available on the market.


Did you hear is there a change to the cam system to increase speed? Any clue on innovations?

:darkbeer::cocktail:ukey:


----------



## WidowMaker

I just want the ultratec back. Maybey 10fps faster. That is all. Nothing more.


----------



## 2wyoming

the only thing ive heard, was about a new 38 inch bow.
I cant wait


----------



## eshorebwhntr

Po_Boy said:


> I have shot the Switchback, the SB XT and the Drenalin and the XT was the best feeling IMO (as far as Mathews goes). The one thing I can't stand about any mathews is that gawd awful so-big-it-could-choke-a-mule grip they throw on that thing. Every time I shoot one I just want to take a chainsaw to the grip and then shoot off the riser.
> 
> As far as hoyt goes I would like to see something besides a tec riser. Yes, I like for my bows to have some weight to them but I like to decide where it goes with my stabilizers, not an extra hunk of metal hanging off of it.


i think that there is more to the tec riser than just weight.....in fact i plan to reasearch and test this theory next semester for my senior engineering project....most likely going to test hooke's law (spring constant) and try to relate potential KE vs translational KE and compare that to riser designs and cam designs.....working on the plan of action and testing procedure right now with my professor.....look for a post sometime next spring.....hopefully


----------



## thespyhunter

eshorebwhntr said:


> i think that there is more to the tec riser than just weight.....in fact i plan to reasearch and test this theory next semester for my senior engineering project....most likely going to test hooke's law (spring constant) and try to relate potential KE vs translational KE and compare that to riser designs and cam designs.....working on the plan of action and testing procedure right now with my professor.....look for a post sometime next spring.....hopefully



I agree, The TEC risers are designed that way for a reason.


----------



## wihunter402

I think the TEC riser is what makes the bow so shootable for me. I can shoot a Hoyt better then any other "regular" bow out there. I will still be trying as many as I can but unless someone comes out with something I can shoot better I will be getting a new '08 Hoyt next year.


----------



## Oldhat

*hoyt 2008*

New cam1/2 

4 new bows one like old ultatec and a lot lighter maybe called 737 ????

watch this space


----------



## tek

Oldhat said:


> New cam1/2
> 
> 4 new bows one like old ultatec and a lot lighter maybe called 737 ????
> 
> watch this space


For some strange reason, I think you are very close :wink:


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*Last Year*



Oldhat said:


> New cam1/2
> 
> 4 new bows one like old ultatec and a lot lighter maybe called 737 ????
> 
> watch this space


Last year the new broke around the 10/13. Can we beat that date this year?


----------



## Boludo

My sources also say the same thing - hoyt bows went on a diet and lost some weight.


----------



## goatranch

Well I heard the new Hoyt would be 600fps. If it is I'm buying one.


----------



## scott_r

I was talking to a dealer in a dark alley and he whispered they have a 450 fps bow comming out :darkbeer: Quiet, zero hand shock, and the most kinetic energy anybow has ever had. One pin out to 100 yards!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WidowMaker

A bow that fast would be too hard to shoot.


----------



## Irishrobin

goatranch said:


> Well I heard the new Hoyt would be 600fps. If it is I'm buying one.


:icon_1_lol::icon_1_lol:


----------



## viperarcher

*Hoyt has one more tornement archery than any other bow in history!*

are you guys for real? Do you really believe that a bow shooting 450fps could be managable for an average archer? Do you think that the bows could hold up under this speed?


----------



## czecheiko

*who believes me????*

New bow (name), New cam:wink:

36" ATA, 7.5" BH, 320 fps:wink:


----------



## Lost_Viking

Any info on the elites?


----------



## Biggamehunter73

*Elites*

Who knows..... there was "talk" that Hoyt was going to modify the the 38 Pro/38 Ultra riser into an "elite style". We will just have to wait and see :zip:


----------



## ohio36hunter

*hoyt was just bought out by mathews.*

a pro staff shooter for bowtech told this to me this past sunday.he said the new hoyts will all have harmonic dampeners and have the option to have a solid limb this year,man things are just getting better for hoyt.lol


----------



## Smooch

Biggamehunter73 said:


> Who knows..... there was "talk" that Hoyt was going to modify the the 38 Pro/38 Ultra riser into an "elite style". We will just have to wait and see :zip:


Yeah, and I'll bet they will call them the Ultra Elite and Pro Elite.


----------



## die-languh

38 ultra elite doenst sound that bad :wink:


----------



## HartShot

ohio36hunter said:


> a pro staff shooter for bowtech told this to me this past sunday.he said the new hoyts will all have harmonic dampeners and have the option to have a solid limb this year,man things are just getting better for hoyt.lol


----------



## tek

*I believe that PLUS*



czecheiko said:


> New bow (name), New cam:wink:
> 
> 36" ATA, 7.5" BH, 320 fps:wink:


Now who believes me. New bow, new cam :wink:

33" ata 6" bh 330 fps


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*I do............*



czecheiko said:


> New bow (name), New cam:wink:
> 
> 36" ATA, 7.5" BH, 320 fps:wink:


You broke the news last year on my post so I know you know what you are talking about. 

Give us more!

:darkbeer::wink::cocktail:ukey:


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*Dredfully*



RT1 said:


> your right just look at it. It's the best bow out there.....again


NOT!


----------



## thespyhunter

czecheiko said:


> New bow (name), New cam:wink:
> 
> 36" ATA, 7.5" BH, 320 fps:wink:



I believe you ~ I heard something too :zip:


----------



## BOWGOD

i want nothing more than to see the return of the ultra and protec and spiral cams. the 07 release broke my heart hopefully the 08 release will make me feel better. if anything the 07's saved me a ton of money i ussually by at least 3 new bows a year i didn't buy any new ones this year, i bought a used protec to replace the one i sold, other than that i spent my money elsewhere.


----------



## czecheiko

*tek*



tek said:


> Now who believes me. New bow, new cam :wink:
> 
> 33" ata 6" bh 330 fps



I believe this to be accurate as well:zip:


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX

czecheiko said:


> I believe this to be accurate as well:zip:


Ohh, cmon dude, you know more  Little spec insight on this years hunting bow......loved the Vectrix, but gotta know whats gonna be filling the shoes


----------



## j3dgu

http://3dshoots.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8869:darkbeer:

CHeck out the link guys


----------



## eshorebwhntr

*amen!*



BOWGOD said:


> i want nothing more than to see the return of the ultra and protec and spiral cams. the 07 release broke my heart hopefully the 08 release will make me feel better. if anything the 07's saved me a ton of money i ussually by at least 3 new bows a year i didn't buy any new ones this year, i bought a used protec to replace the one i sold, other than that i spent my money elsewhere.


i second the return of the protec and ultratec with the spirals....minus the black limb pockets and cams....if they go to a solid limb and harmonic dampers they should just call a truse and merge with mathews....and if that happens i'll go back to a martin


----------



## steve_T

RT1 said:


> Yeah, or weigh 5lbs.
> 
> a tuning fork, that was good. I would put the tuning fork with the martin bengal.
> 
> It does vibrate a bit more. the xt is the best ever from mathews still.



my bowtech is lighter than ur drenalin.

but all guys cant use the short draw so that sucks for them lol.


----------



## -bowfreak-

czecheiko said:


> New bow (name), New cam:wink:
> 
> 36" ATA, 7.5" BH, 320 fps:wink:


Parallel limbs?


----------



## HotLZ

physical bow weights and available draw lengths for each model?


----------



## Marcus

steve_T said:


> my bowtech is lighter than ur drenalin.
> 
> but all guys cant use the short draw so that sucks for them lol.


That's OK, the 2007 Allegiance is identical to the Equalizer except for the cam size.


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*The Skinny so far!*

Here are the specs on the new bows.

New Bow, New Cam, 33" axle, 6" brace, 330 IBO
New Bow, New Cam, 36" axle, 7.5" brace, 320 IBO
New Bow, New modular cam, 36" axle, 7.5" brace, 307 IBO
New Bow, New modular cam, 28" Axle, 7" brace, 284 IBO (youth)

From the post above............


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors

if those specs are true...im willing to bet top dollar ill be buying the second one down


----------



## wihunter402

Well with those specs I will be looking at that top 2 from Hoyt this year.


----------



## 2wyoming

There is also going to be a 38 ata bow coming out.
It will probably be an upgrade from the 38 ultra and pro.

Cant wait to see what it is.!


----------



## jamesaf2870

*2008*

I can verify the specs on the new bows are right got them 3 days ago.


----------



## wihunter402

2wyoming said:


> There is also going to be a 38 ata bow coming out.
> It will probably be an upgrade from the 38 ultra and pro.
> 
> Cant wait to see what it is.!


That would be great too. I shot the 38 pro, vectrix and vulcan. All shoot great and I wish I could own all. I like the thought of having the little longer bow for most hunting but...... I did buy a DB Matrix this year and I can see I will be hunting out of it more. So the 33 ATA is looking the best for that. If I could only have 2 new bows. I am also going to wait this year a little bit and see what else comes out from the other companies. Should be a good year all around.
Maybe in the mean time I will win the lottery.:RockOn:


----------



## wihunter402

jamesaf2870 said:


> I can verify the specs on the new bows are right got them 3 days ago.


Thanks. Now what else did you get 3 days ago. Please share.:tongue:


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*What are you waiting for Sir?*



jamesaf2870 said:


> I can verify the specs on the new bows are right got them 3 days ago.


What are you waiting for Sir? :tongue: We are dying over here...............

PICTURES, PICTURES, PICTURES, PICTURES, PICTURES......................................please?


----------



## archer109

When can a person order a new one?


----------



## Boludo

Big Daddy POP said:


> Here are the specs on the new bows.
> 
> New Bow, New Cam, 33" axle, 6" brace, 330 IBO
> New Bow, New Cam, 36" axle, 7.5" brace, 320 IBO
> New Bow, New modular cam, 36" axle, 7.5" brace, 307 IBO
> New Bow, New modular cam, 28" Axle, 7" brace, 284 IBO (youth)
> 
> From the post above............



So it looks like the Vulcan and the Vectrix XL + 5 fps, and probably lighter. Nothing ground breaking, it sounds like, but I'll buy one anyway.


----------



## smitty72

Any names of the new bows?


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*Is there a typo?*



Big Daddy POP said:


> Here are the specs on the new bows.
> 
> New Bow, New Cam, 33" axle, 6" brace, 330 IBO
> New Bow, New Cam, 36" axle, 7.5" brace, 320 IBO
> New Bow, New modular cam, 36" axle, 7.5" brace, 307 IBO
> New Bow, New modular cam, 28" Axle, 7" brace, 284 IBO (youth)
> 
> From the post above............


Perhpas the 3rd bow is the 38 inch looking at the IBO speeds?


----------



## bowhuntin_KS

Who all would kill for a hoyt bow 33-34" ATA 7" brace hight with ibo 344-350+...I know i'd have to have one


----------



## Supershark

I dont know if I would kill to get it, but this post definately has my attention again.


so I guess there is no Turbo Elite coming out this year​


----------



## tek

Big Daddy POP said:


> Perhpas the 3rd bow is the 38 inch looking at the IBO speeds?


Not a typo


----------



## outback jack

I'm just sitting on go:moped_mazeguy: for them to come out with the new line. I sold my outback about a month ago to get a comp. bow but who knows what I'll end up with when the new line comes out:dontknow:


----------



## Lost_Viking

Any info on target colors for '08 ?


----------



## gethuntin

bowhuntin_KS said:


> Who all would kill for a hoyt bow 33-34" ATA 7" brace hight with ibo 344-350+...I know i'd have to have one


thats why i didnt buy an 07 hoping for one to come out in 08 looks kinda dissapointing again, even 330 would be nice at them specs


----------



## viperarcher

*vulcan should of been Hoyts flag ship bow*

The vulcan is very fast , silky smooth,and very accurate what more do you need or want? if you can't hold the pin right on and hit the spot with a bow going 300fps what makes you think you can with a bow traveling 330 fps??????????


----------



## jcmorgan31

This was posted on 3Dshoots.com a couple days ago...

Here are the specs on the new bows.

New Bow, New Cam, 33" axle, 6" brace, 330 IBO
New Bow, New Cam, 36" axle, 7.5" brace, 320 IBO
New Bow, New modular cam, 36" axle, 7.5" brace, 307 IBO
New Bow, New modular cam, 28" Axle, 7" brace, 284 IBO (youth)

No model names have been released yet, to me anyway.


----------



## TheTone

I really hope that isn't everything that is going to be new this year. The second bow looks good from the specs, time will tell. I still haven't found a bow that has made me give up on my 03 Ultratec yet. If they are able to reduce the weight this year I'll take a good look.


----------



## djmaxwe

I agree they need to have the second bow available in a 32", 33" or 34". I am really not wanting a 6" brace bow or a 36" ata bow. If this is all they are going to offer I am not looking forward to 08 and Hoyt I think will loose a lot of sales, this sinks!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*Pictures*

Someone has to have freakin pictures, a catalog, anything..............................................................................................:tongue::wink::darkbeer:


----------



## Greg M

Does anyone have any idea what is happening to the Elite series, its been out for a while now. Just interested if there will be a significant change with the Ultra & Pro or they will be left pretty much unchanged.


----------



## bowhuntin_KS

viperarcher said:


> The vulcan is very fast , silky smooth,and very accurate what more do you need or want? if you can't hold the pin right on and hit the spot with a bow going 300fps what makes you think you can with a bow traveling 330 fps??????????


haha, i could with my old turbotec at 322fps with 385 grain arow, something faster just means i can shoot a HEAVY arrow at 300+fps. my synergys ibo is 336- and faster with speedmods (which i have) and i'm getting 312 fps from a 405 grain arrow...oh yeah.. LOADED string (leaches, d-loop, peep) at 29.5" draw.


----------



## WidowMaker

Here is my dream hoyt-The Elite Hunter- a 35in ata-Elite riser with a wood grip-no parrallel limbs-7.5in brace height-320 i.b.o. So it sounds like a faster vtec with an elite riser.


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX

WidowMaker said:


> Here is my dream hoyt-The Elite Hunter- a 35in ata-Elite riser with a wood grip-no parrallel limbs-7.5in brace height-320 i.b.o. So it sounds like a faster vtec with an elite riser.


Check out my post on the first page about the Turbine


----------



## hoytsdaddy

*Hoyt Info*

Those specs for the new bows are accurate. :wink:There is a new cam this year. Named_________cam. There is also a new ladies bow in the lineup 284fps to replace the selena. Get your wifes this new dragster.:wink: Im signing off now


----------



## die-languh

who knows something about a new color or colors?


----------



## TheTone

I'm hoping if they go with a new camo this year they go with Max 1 or at least an option for it. Please!


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX

TheTone said:


> I'm hoping if they go with a new camo this year they go with Max 1 or at least an option for it. Please!


I think they will!


----------



## czecheiko

*33"*



djmaxwe said:


> I agree they need to have the second bow available in a 32", 33" or 34". I am really not wanting a 6" brace bow or a 36" ata bow. If this is all they are going to offer I am not looking forward to 08 and Hoyt I think will loose a lot of sales, this sinks!!!!!!!


There is one at 33" , 7" BH, 320 fps for 08':wink:


----------



## archer109

When are they gonna be available.


----------



## cosmo

i am almost positive the elite bows are not going any where. i would almost bet the new ap camo from real tree is the new camo


----------



## bowhunter79

I seen the sheet from Hoyt today at my dealer and I swear it said 33" ata 7" bh and 330 fps. Could be wrong but I swear thats what it said. My new Vectrix is going to be here Tuesday and Im already going to have to order another one. Guess thats what I get for waiting till the end of the year. There was no names on the sheet just specs.


----------



## djmaxwe

*Yes*

A 33" bow in 7" brace now that is what I not only wanted but needed to hear. I just hope that it is in Realtree AP camo. I will be telling my dealer to get one ordered ASAP if this is all true. I don't think that it will be 330fps, that is the 6" brace bow. But, I think it would be closer to 320 like the 36" a2a bow, although I would LOVE to see a 33" a2a 7" brace at 330fps


----------



## DDaily

bowhunter79 said:


> I seen the sheet from Hoyt today at my dealer and I swear it said 33" ata 7" bh and 330 fps. Could be wrong but I swear thats what it said. My new Vectrix is going to be here Tuesday and Im already going to have to order another one. Guess thats what I get for waiting till the end of the year. There was no names on the sheet just specs.


Your Vectrix is a collectors item now and you don't even have it yet.:tongue: According to 3Dshoots.com the Vectrix and the XL are gone. My guess is so is the Vulcan with those specs!!!


----------



## Ib4Hoyt

i want the safari color back


----------



## SIR SHOOTS ALOT

DDaily said:


> Your Vectrix is a collectors item now and you don't even have it yet.:tongue: According to 3Dshoots.com the Vectrix and the XL are gone. My guess is so is the Vulcan with those specs!!!


yeah but there bringing the vectrix backin 2009????????


----------



## vito t

*What if...?*



Big Daddy POP said:


> One year ago to the day I asked the following question for 2007:
> 
> Does anyone have the skiddily diddily on the new Hoyt lineup?
> 
> Some said we would not have an answer until the end of Oct. or first part of Nov. 2007. They were wrong. So if you have any skiddily diddily spill it. We are all waiting. Main guess, changes to the elite line ................
> 
> What say you?


Hello, B D POP... it has been a while, hasn't it? One year I'd say...

Anyway - if you've asked, this is what I have to say: we should all call one special guy... He gave us all a helping hand last year... I think his name is Archineer 30X !!!  Yep. That's him... ARCHINEER 30 x.. :wink: I KNOW he has a lot to say about this year's (2008 that is) HOYT line up, but, is he ready? Is he willing? Well, dear Mr. Archineer? How about a big TIP? Target colours and the elite models?
And a SF request: a picture of a 2008 model or two?

With best wishes from Ljubljana, Slovenija, Europe. V.


----------



## thumper_pa

*vectrix*

they are only taking the VECTRIX XL away the sheet i saw said the VECTRIX would be new and improved for 2008


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*No Worries*



vito t said:


> Hello, B D POP... it has been a while, hasn't it? One year I'd say...
> 
> Anyway - if you've asked, this is what I have to say: we should all call one special guy... He gave us all a helping hand last year... I think his name is Archineer 30X !!!  Yep. That's him... ARCHINEER 30 x.. :wink: I KNOW he has a lot to say about this year's (2008 that is) HOYT line up, but, is he ready? Is he willing? Well, dear Mr. Archineer? How about a big TIP? Target colours and the elite models?
> And a SF request: a picture of a 2008 model or two?
> 
> With best wishes from Ljubljana, Slovenija, Europe. V.



You english is just fine Sir! :darkbeer:


----------



## vito t

**

Thanks...


----------



## sagecreek

I bet it has a tech riser, split limbs, and a hybrid cam. lain:

Not that is a bad thing.


----------



## rwells

I bet it has the name HOYT on it somewhere also.


----------



## gilbert

Well!
What about recurve bows?


----------



## centershot

I hope they do more than put a 25 year old Saunders Plunger err 'stealthshot string suppressor' on them, or I'll be shooting the '03 Ultratec another year.


----------



## TheTone

centershot said:


> I hope they do more than put a 25 year old Saunders Plunger err 'stealthshot string suppressor' on them, or I'll be shooting the '03 Ultratec another year.


I'm in the same boat, that 03 Ultratec is hard to let go of.


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors

TheTone said:


> I'm in the same boat, that 03 Ultratec is hard to let go of.



so i ive heard from you and others...could be the best bow in the history of hunting and target bows :darkbeer:


----------



## VinZ

gilbert said:


> Well!
> What about recurve bows?


I second that! What about recurve bows?
If you look at the production historie aerotec(tec)-matrix-helix(tec)-nexus it probably is a tec design, but we can't be sure until 1 nov (or someone posts the catalogue like last year...)


----------



## ricardo6926

thumper_pa said:


> they are only taking the VECTRIX XL away the sheet i saw said the VECTRIX would be new and improved for 2008


Standard Cam and half on the Vectrix.


----------



## Greg M

VinZ said:


> I second that! What about recurve bows?
> If you look at the production historie aerotec(tec)-matrix-helix(tec)-nexus it probably is a tec design, but we can't be sure until 1 nov (or someone posts the catalogue like last year...)


Well, I hope someone gets their hands on the catalogue and posts some pics, I've been waiting 3 months to see what they will bring out and it's killing me...:frusty:


----------



## VinZ

I've read that on the 24 oct the new hoyt bows will be shown at Las Vegas.


----------



## Percy

The new Hoyt lineup will be on their site Oct 16th.


----------



## macatac

Greg M said:


> Well, I hope someone gets their hands on the catalogue and posts some pics, I've been waiting 3 months to see what they will bring out and it's killing me...:frusty:



Problem is, you will have to wait another 6 months to get your bow once you order it. I have 2 Hoyts, so I love the bows, I just hate their fall production planning, or lack thereof.

macatac


----------



## djmaxwe

*?*

I don't kknow where you are buying your bows or what draw that you are but I have ordered the Trykon in 06 and the Vectrix in 07 and got both of them within 1.5 wks. I will put my order in as soon as I see the 08's and will expect to get it again in 1 to 2 weeks.


----------



## macatac

djmaxwe said:


> I don't kknow where you are buying your bows or what draw that you are but I have ordered the Trykon in 06 and the Vectrix in 07 and got both of them within 1.5 wks. I will put my order in as soon as I see the 08's and will expect to get it again in 1 to 2 weeks.


If you get them that fast, you should probably be playing the lottery too. 

I waited 20 weeks for an 8 week order, then cancelled it. Some things are not worth the wait or broken promises.

I know 2 dealers in my area who have dropped Hoyt for thier lack of delivery and communication.

macatac


----------



## macatac

djmaxwe said:


> I don't kknow where you are buying your bows or what draw that you are but I have ordered the Trykon in 06 and the Vectrix in 07 and got both of them within 1.5 wks. I will put my order in as soon as I see the 08's and will expect to get it again in 1 to 2 weeks.


I just noticed you are from MO, where did you order your bows? That may explain a lot about our differring experiences.


----------



## centershot

so i ive heard from you and others...could be the best bow in the history of hunting and target bows 

No doubt the '03 Ultratec is in the top 10 ever. For me, I try out the new bows each year - then shoot the Ultratec again.......well they haven't got my $800 yet! I use the same bow for Indoor Targets, 3D's, and Hunting - Old thing has well over 20,000 shots on it and is still the easiest tuning, smooth shooter I have ever owned. Most guys that owned one and sold it, say they wish they still had it.


----------



## die-languh

i have heard that the distribution center in holland allready received new hoyt bows, maybe that this time we dont have to wait that long...


----------



## ccoburn33

I was one of those guys that sold my '03 Ultra only to trade back for it after owning my '05 Ultra for a season. I loved the '03 so much I traded even up by giving the guy my '05. I have never shot anything better.


----------



## vito t

*Yesss!!!*



die-languh said:


> i have heard that the distribution center in holland allready received new hoyt bows, maybe that this time we dont have to wait that long...


Just hope you're right... Last year it was perfect for me: I got my Proelite 2007 in a week: orderd it on december 21st - and recived it on december 28th which I think is fast: guess some guys from the States didn't get them as fast as we did. Anyway: I'd just really like to see what they've done with the elite series for 2008... if they're just a bit lighter, maybe another cam..wow... :tongue:


----------



## VinZ

die-languh said:


> i have heard that the distribution center in holland allready received new hoyt bows, maybe that this time we dont have to wait that long...


I've heard about that from another source and discounted it as 'rumour' and/or wishfull thinking. Reading you post I'm beginning to doubt that. Seems I have to give BugXXXX a call (I don't want them to be overwelmed by calls. Dutch archers will know who I'm talking about).


----------



## Boludo

Just talked to my "guy". He confirmed the stuff on this board, and said the bows would still be over 4 pounds, but lose about 4-6 oz.

Too bad these Hoyt boys don't build a breakable bow. I'm sure we could really lose a bunch of weight then.


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors

shhoot a drenalin then

i dont like my bows to light


----------



## Greg M

*WANTED - Dead or Alive*

Pics of the new target bow.....


----------



## 1400 shooter

Like the latest range but shave 2 pounds off every model and ad draw lenght modules...


----------



## wihunter402

Anyone have any definate information on Camo pattern/s? It would be cool if they would offer a couple of different ones.


----------



## outbackarcher

*I wish*

I wish Hoyt would build a 38" bow with 7-7.5 brace and binary cams. I think that would be one awesome bow.


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*Where?*



VinZ said:


> I've read that on the 24 oct the new hoyt bows will be shown at Las Vegas.


Share Dude, where did you read that?


----------



## BOWGOD

tcooll77 said:


> shhoot a drenalin then
> 
> i dont like my bows to light




yeah i don't see why so many complain that the hoyt bows are too heavy, they are with in a couple ounces of every other bow, but light bows are so hard to hold steady, i add at least a pound of weight to all my bows often times even more than that, just simple facts a heavier bow is going to hold steadier than a lighter bow. even my hunting bow has a 10 inch AEP stabilizer with 3 weights plus 2 side weights. and each of these weight weigh 2.5 ounces.


----------



## Greg M

I've heard they will be on the Hoyt site on the 16th October.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson

I added a 12oz. Stabilizer to mine and love my "boat anchor"!


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*Agreed*



BOWGOD said:


> yeah i don't see why so many complain that the hoyt bows are too heavy, they are with in a couple ounces of every other bow, but light bows are so hard to hold steady, i add at least a pound of weight to all my bows often times even more than that, just simple facts a heavier bow is going to hold steadier than a lighter bow. even my hunting bow has a 10 inch AEP stabilizer with 3 weights plus 2 side weights. and each of these weight weigh 2.5 ounces.


Only makes sense. Light bows are very jerky and not very accurate compared to a heavier bow. I always add weight and I tend to hold straight on the target.........


:darkbeer::cocktail:ukey:


----------



## eshorebwhntr

WidowMaker said:


> Here is my dream hoyt-The Elite Hunter- a 35in ata-Elite riser with a wood grip-no parrallel limbs-7.5in brace height-320 i.b.o. So it sounds like a faster vtec with an elite riser.


This guy knows what he's talkin about!!! Balance all the way around....:wink:


----------



## VinZ

Big Daddy POP said:


> Share Dude, where did you read that?


I just googled 'hoyt 2008 bows' and started reading forums. 
Let's hope Percy is right about 16 oct ... (update website hoyt).

Hopefully Hoyt has an answer to the superior limbs of W&W Winex/Innopower (and xpression if i have to believe postings on AT). That answer is 2 years overdue.


----------



## gad

outbackarcher said:


> I wish Hoyt would build a 38" bow with 7-7.5 brace and binary cams. I think that would be one awesome bow.


I had dreams about that too. :darkbeer:


----------



## centershot

outbackarcher said:


> I wish Hoyt would build a 38" bow with 7-7.5 brace and binary cams. I think that would be one awesome bow.


They did, the '03 Ultratec.


----------



## -bowfreak-

centershot said:


> They did, the '03 Ultratec.



No they didn't. Cam and 1/2's are hybrids not binaries. But, I still love my 03 Ultratec.


----------



## viperarcher

I ordered a Hoyt vulcan had it in one week! Hoyt has come along way and is trying to fill orderes fast and promptly! As for the Vector cam's I think they are the smoothest and fastest cam's Hoyt has ever produced! The Vulcan is very fast , very smooth, and very accurate! its probley the best Hoyt bow I have ever owned and I have owned alot of them!


----------



## wihunter402

viperarcher said:


> I ordered a Hoyt vulcan had it in one week! Hoyt has come along way and is trying to fill orderes fast and promptly! As for the Vector cam's I think they are the smoothest and fastest cam's Hoyt has ever produced! The Vulcan is very fast , very smooth, and very accurate! its probley the best Hoyt bow I have ever owned and I have owned alot of them!


I know several guys that got their '07's within 2 weeks. My step daughter got her target blue Trykon Sport in about 6 weeks and we were told 6-8. I know they USED to be slow but now that just doesn't happen very often.

Seeing the new BowTec General I will be giving much more consideration to what Hoyt is putting out. I think the STS thing looks like an afterthought that didn't get finished and I don't think I like the rollers for the cables. JMO. I will still shoot it and I am sure it shoots just as nice as the Guardian that I shot. Gonna be fun checking them all out.


----------



## djmaxwe

*Not good*

The 36" ata 7.5" bh bow that is shooting 320fps, someone posted earlier looks like it would be replacing the Vectrix XL, that looks true but it doesn't look like they will be replacing or revamping the Vectrix. There is no one seen where they will be making a 33" ata in 7" bh @ 320fps. I am wondering how guy's that are decent shots are shooting the Vulcan out at 50 plus yards, with the 6" bh that worries me, but if you want a new bow in a 33" from Hoyt and you don't want the old Vectrix you be ordering the 6" bh. Let me know!!!!!!


----------



## tek

*djmaxwe*



czecheiko said:


> There is one at 33" , 7" BH, 320 fps for 08':wink:


This might be the bow you are looking for? :wink:


----------



## Mark250

wihunter402 said:


> I know several guys that got their '07's within 2 weeks. My step daughter got her target blue Trykon Sport in about 6 weeks and we were told 6-8. I know they USED to be slow but now that just doesn't happen very often.
> 
> Seeing the new BowTec General I will be giving much more consideration to what Hoyt is putting out. I think the STS thing looks like an afterthought that didn't get finished and I don't think I like the rollers for the cables. JMO. I will still shoot it and I am sure it shoots just as nice as the Guardian that I shot. Gonna be fun checking them all out.



Not everybody is lucky enough to get their bow in a timely manner!! If you do great, if not relax it will make it to you eventually.


----------



## djmaxwe

djmaxwe 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quote:
Originally Posted by czecheiko 
There is one at 33" , 7" BH, 320 fps for 08' 

This might be the bow you are looking for? 
I talked to czecheiko and he said that he was actually looking at the 33"ata, 6" bh he thought, but he would check again. I hope that they made a 7" bh because the 6" bh worries me out at 50 & 60 yards. There again I need to here how guy's that are not expert shots but are very good shots, how they are shooting the Vulcan. czecheiko has a Vulcan and he loves it but he is also a great shot.


----------



## smitty72

I wish HOYT would hurry up and release pictures so we can see what the 2008's will look like BOWTECH already released pictures of there 2008's


----------



## Greg M

smitty72 said:


> I wish HOYT would hurry up and release pictures so we can see what the 2008's will look like BOWTECH already released pictures of there 2008's


How true...I'm pulling my hair out waiting....


----------



## -bowfreak-

Come on Utah. Man up!!!!!!!! Lets see some pics.


----------



## slick4

bowfreaknasty said:


> Come on Utah. Man up!!!!!!!! Lets see some pics.


Maybe they are having the same problems developing their pics that they have with the production and delivery!


----------



## BOWGOD

slick4 said:


> Maybe they are having the same problems developing their pics that they have with the production and delivery!




you hear this so much. but i can assure you when your waiting in 99% of the cases it is your dealer not hoyt. i used to be a hoyt dealer, if your bill is paid you get bows quick if not they put you on credit hold and you wait. 

as i said i USED to be a dealer, since those days i've been buying bows like the rest of you, the first dealer i was using took forever to get anything, i switched dealers my new dealer get's everything very quick, i've bought 6 bows in the last 2 years and all but 1 of those arrived in less than 2 weeks, and a couple of them were even target colors so go figure. the only one that didn't come in less than 2 weeks was a custom shop bow so i knew it would take longer (they have to get aproval to build them) and still i got it in just under a month.

so from now on instead of beating up on hoyt for delivery times look at other dealers you'd be surprised at how fast hoyt can get you stuff when your dealer is on the level.


----------



## gilbert

I need, need, need some pics!! (Lou Reed)

:wink:


----------



## nodog

BOWGOD said:


> you hear this so much. but i can assure you when your waiting in 99% of the cases it is your dealer not hoyt. i used to be a hoyt dealer, if your bill is paid you get bows quick if not they put you on credit hold and you wait.
> 
> .



Makes absolutly no difference to the consumer as long as hoyt refuses to deal directly with the customer. For me the consumer, their refusal and insitance that I get whatever from their dealers, even a msrp, has driven me away. Out of Hoyts own mouth, when I'm talking to a dealer I'm talking to them. I'm not paying top dollar for crappy service and I'm not screening dealers either. Treat me right or adios. Hoyts fault plain and simple.


----------



## WidowMaker

I got my new target color ultraelite faster than my friends got their guardians.


----------



## viperarcher

djmaxwe said:


> The 36" ata 7.5" bh bow that is shooting 320fps, someone posted earlier looks like it would be replacing the Vectrix XL, that looks true but it doesn't look like they will be replacing or revamping the Vectrix. There is no one seen where they will be making a 33" ata in 7" bh @ 320fps. I am wondering how guy's that are decent shots are shooting the Vulcan out at 50 plus yards, with the 6" bh that worries me, but if you want a new bow in a 33" from Hoyt and you don't want the old Vectrix you be ordering the 6" bh. Let me know!!!!!!


I am telling you I was sceptical about the Vulcan with only a 6in brace height , but once I shot this bow out to 60 yards my worries soon disapeared, this bow was so silky smooth, points like no other , and fast and very accurate and forgiving! put your worries aside! This bow shoots great rather your a professional or just a good shot to an average joe!


----------



## wihunter402

viperarcher said:


> I am telling you I was sceptical about the Vulcan with only a 6in brace height , but once I shot this bow out to 60 yards my worries soon disapeared, this bow was so silky smooth, points like no other , and fast and very accurate and forgiving! put your worries aside! This bow shoots great rather your a professional or just a good shot to an average joe!



That's what I have heard. I only shot it at 20 yards but it shot great for me and I am NOTHING MORE then an average Joe.


----------



## BOWGOD

nodog said:


> Makes absolutly no difference to the consumer as long as hoyt refuses to deal directly with the customer. For me the consumer, their refusal and insitance that I get whatever from their dealers, even a msrp, has driven me away. Out of Hoyts own mouth, when I'm talking to a dealer I'm talking to them. I'm not paying top dollar for crappy service and I'm not screening dealers either. Treat me right or adios. Hoyts fault plain and simple.



not sure how you go about buissness but hoyt's service has been anything but crappy to me, they have always been there ready and willing to answer any questions i have, sure i have to go to a dealer to get what i need but it don't matter it's the same with every other bow company mathews, bowtech, the top line pse, martins, even parker. it's their way of protecting their dealers. if they didn't do that every pro shop would go out of buissness then the average joe would have no where to turn when they need help or service. so i don't see the problem, i have a shop in my house i do all my own work but i still have to go to a dealer when i need something and i respect that policey. but i have nothing but good things to say about hoyt's customer service they have always been great to me and everyone else i know. the only problems i have had with them was because of dead beat deaers.


----------



## thespyhunter

BOWGOD said:


> not sure how you go about buissness but hoyt's service has been anything but crappy to me, they have always been there ready and willing to answer any questions i have, sure i have to go to a dealer to get what i need but it don't matter it's the same with every other bow company mathews, bowtech, the top line pse, martins, even parker. it's their way of protecting their dealers. if they didn't do that every pro shop would go out of buissness then the average joe would have no where to turn when they need help or service. so i don't see the problem, i have a shop in my house i do all my own work but i still have to go to a dealer when i need something and i respect that policey. but i have nothing but good things to say about hoyt's customer service they have always been great to me and everyone else i know. the only problems i have had with them was because of dead beat deaers.


Likewise, I too do my own work. I have been shooting Hoyt's for the last 4 years, and short of ordering some cams or a cable gaurd rod through my dealer, I have never even needed customer service. Everything I have ordered was at the dealers shop in 6 days or less. I have no problem ordering through my dealer, because that is what keeps him in business.


----------



## bornagain

Same with me 9 bows in the last two years, 3 of which were target colors average wait time, 12 business days less than 3 weeks. Plus customer service above and beyond the call of duty no compalints here. I do think the dealer has a lot to do with it.


----------



## thespyhunter

bornagain said:


> Same with me 9 bows in the last two years, 3 of which were target colors average wait time, 12 business days less than 3 weeks. Plus customer service above and beyond the call of duty no compalints here. I do think the dealer has a lot to do with it.


Agreed ~ my dealer is the #1 Hoyt dealer in Oklahoma for several years running. He has alot to do with it.


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*Ditto*



thespyhunter said:


> Likewise, I too do my own work. I have been shooting Hoyt's for the last 4 years, and short of ordering some cams or a cable gaurd rod through my dealer, I have never even needed customer service. Everything I have ordered was at the dealers shop in 6 days or less. I have no problem ordering through my dealer, because that is what keeps him in business.


Never been an issue for either. BowGod is dead on. In fact I wait longer on bow strings and cables then I ever have on Hoyt bows through my dealer in Jacksonville. That is until I switched to wolfden strings. Those people crank the strings out in mere days.

Now, where the heck is are freakin pictures?

:darkbeer::cocktail:ukey:


----------



## -bowfreak-

Big Daddy POP said:


> Now, where the heck is are freakin pictures?
> 
> :darkbeer::cocktail:ukey:


I agree. Somebody has them by now for sure?


----------



## smitty72

I guess no pictures?


----------



## ARROWS&ANTLERS

looking forward to Vectrix replacement:darkbeer:


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*Not yet.............*



smitty72 said:


> I guess no pictures?


I guess not yet.....................:BangHead:


----------



## thespyhunter

Remember , it wasnt until Oct. 16 last year before any pics surfaced.
Maybe Luvs2shoot will come through again on the 16th of this year


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*You are right............*



thespyhunter said:


> Remember , it wasnt until Oct. 16 last year before any pics surfaced.
> Maybe Luvs2shoot will come through again on the 16th of this year


You are right I should be more patient.............

I just want my freakin pictures.........:crybaby2:


----------



## djmaxwe

nodog said:


> Makes absolutly no difference to the consumer as long as hoyt refuses to deal directly with the customer. For me the consumer, their refusal and insitance that I get whatever from their dealers, even a msrp, has driven me away. Out of Hoyts own mouth, when I'm talking to a dealer I'm talking to them. I'm not paying top dollar for crappy service and I'm not screening dealers either. Treat me right or adios. Hoyts fault plain and simple.


I am not sure what nodog is thinking, If I had a bussiness and someone had not payed me I am sure I would not be wanting to send them anything even parts until they would make a payment. The dealer I deal with has everthing thathe orders within 1 wk or less except for maybe special orders (Target Bows). I don't blame Hoyt and I would be looking for a new dealer.


----------



## mjacobs576jq

:darkbeer:


djmaxwe said:


> I am not sure what nodog is thinking, If I had a bussiness and someone had not payed me I am sure I would not be wanting to send them anything even parts until they would make a payment. The dealer I deal with has everthing thathe orders within 1 wk or less except for maybe special orders (Target Bows). I don't blame Hoyt and I would be looking for a new dealer.


I was about to type the same thing....

Ok so dealer A owes Hoyt $3000 and dealer B is square with Hoyt, the new model line comes out and the dealers each orders $5000 worth of new bows and still has the past due balance; does it really make sense to ship them their bows at the same time when there are probably other dealers who are squared up as well? I can tell you I'd ship to dealers who pay me in full first so I am not hanging on the line for all kinds of cash, as far as the comment about not having to screening dealers...that's just silly. If you were building a house or an addition would you screen the contracter? It is your job as a consumer to screen the place of business you deal with, otherwise you could get duped...just my .02

Now bring on the pics :darkbeer:


----------



## gilbert

I want to see Hot pics!:tongue:


----------



## thumper_pa

*dealers*

there is several forms of debit to these bow companies and i would say that 95% of the pro shops that are hoyt dealers owe money to hoyt and if the dealer is late on his payments that has no reflection on the ship time however if the dealer is so late that his account is on hold and he can not order any more bows by that time he is no longer a hoyt dealer and sadly there is no why to find all of this out the best way to go about it is to go to a repitable establishment i would think a shop that is doing business and making people happy is a shop that is in good standing with hoyt and if you are skeptical on your local shop call hoyt to make sure he is still in fact a dealer and if he is in bad standings with hoyt and can not order bows they will tell you he is no longer a dealer and point you in the right direction now on the other hand there are shops that are on a cash base system meaning the bow that is ordered needs to be paid before it can ship and to be honest the only shop that is going to be that way is a bargin basement bandit STAY AWAY as afr as differant bows and ship time not one bow will take the same time unless identical bows are ordered and maybe one is in stock and the other needs to be built in that case luck of the draw


----------



## smitty72

Is it Oct. 16th yet? Maybe we'll see some pictures


----------



## Punch_Master

djmaxwe said:


> I am not sure what nodog is thinking, If I had a bussiness and someone had not payed me I am sure I would not be wanting to send them anything even parts until they would make a payment. The dealer I deal with has everthing thathe orders within 1 wk or less except for maybe special orders (Target Bows). I don't blame Hoyt and I would be looking for a new dealer.


A dealer's financial status with Hoyt is not a customer's problem. The end customer should not be penalized for going to a shop that is not in good standing with Hoyt. Does Hoyt make this information available to the public? No they do not. How are we supposed to know which shop pays it's bills and which ones don't? I say it is up to Hoyt to police it's own rank of dealers and any store that lags in payment loses it ability to sell Hoyt. The fault of bad dealers still selling Hoyt bows with long delivery times is still Hoyt's fault for not policing the Pro shops enough. No matter how you slice it, poor customer service is still Hoyt's problem.


----------



## macatac

Punch_Master said:


> A dealer's financial status with Hoyt is not a customer's problem. The end customer should not be penalized for going to a shop that is not in good standing with Hoyt. Does Hoyt make this information available to the public? No they do not. How are we supposed to know which shop pays it's bills and which ones don't? I say it is up to Hoyt to police it's own rank of dealers and any store that lags in payment loses it ability to sell Hoyt. The fault of bad dealers still selling Hoyt bows with long delivery times is still Hoyt's fault for not policing the Pro shops enough. No matter how you slice it, poor customer service is still Hoyt's problem.


What he said. Hoyt has lost 2 dealers in my area. Guess I will just shoot Bowtech. I am tired of Hoyt's service, or lack thereof.

macatac


----------



## djmaxwe

macatac said:


> What he said. Hoyt has lost 2 dealers in my area. Guess I will just shoot Bowtech. I am tired of Hoyt's service, or lack thereof.Originally Posted by Punch_Master
> A dealer's financial status with Hoyt is not a customer's problem. The end customer should not be penalized for going to a shop that is not in good standing with Hoyt. Does Hoyt make this information available to the public? No they do not. How are we supposed to know which shop pays it's bills and which ones don't? I say it is up to Hoyt to police it's own rank of dealers and any store that lags in payment loses it ability to sell Hoyt. The fault of bad dealers still selling Hoyt bows with long delivery times is still Hoyt's fault for not policing the Pro shops enough. No matter how you slice it, poor customer service is still Hoyt's problem.
> 
> macatac


So, you guy's are telling me that if you had passed a bad check on something that you would want or as it sounds want that place of business to post your bad check out there for everyone to see, I don't think so. What they are doing is giving them a chane to make payment and keep in good standings. Now, if I was the customer and I waited as long as some of these guy's are waitng I would be looking for a new dealer to get the product or even order one from a dealer out of state in order to get the product. I DO NOT FEEL SORRY FOR THE ONES WHO ARE WAITING, because there are great dealers out there that can get you the bow that you want.


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*Anger Misplaced*



djmaxwe said:


> So, you guy's are telling me that if you had passed a bad check on something that you would want or as it sounds want that place of business to post your bad check out there for everyone to see, I don't think so. What they are doing is giving them a chane to make payment and keep in good standings. Now, if I was the customer and I waited as long as some of these guy's are waitng I would be looking for a new dealer to get the product or even order one from a dealer out of state in order to get the product. I DO NOT FEEL SORRY FOR THE ONES WHO ARE WAITING, because there are great dealers out there that can get you the bow that you want.


Agreed. Those of you that are angry with Hoyt have you anger misplaced. The dealers who do not pay timely are to blame. Find a new dealer. Many will gladly order you bow for you, and ship it if they have to. As I indicated above, I have never had a problem no matter when I order. If the dealer sucks change dealers. It is that simple.


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*Ahhhhhh*

Now, where are my freakin pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:


----------



## OklaArcher

Big Daddy POP said:


> Now, where are my freakin pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:


My thoughts exactly, this thread is getting side tracked.


----------



## die-languh

indeed allot of offtopic post's !!! only 9 day's till 16th of october!


----------



## thespyhunter

If you dont like Hoyt's customer service , *then go shoot something else, like a Mathews. * :violin:

Otherwise, 

:focus:


----------



## thespyhunter

macatac said:


> What he said. Hoyt has lost 2 dealers in my area. Guess I will just shoot Bowtech. I am tired of Hoyt's service, or lack thereof.
> 
> macatac



Good advice for yourself :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*Indeed.*



die-languh said:


> indeed allot of offtopic post's !!! only 9 day's till 16th of october!


Indeed!


----------



## Mark250

Big Daddy POP said:


> Agreed. Those of you that are angry with Hoyt have you anger misplaced. The dealers who do not pay timely are to blame. Find a new dealer. Many will gladly order you bow for you, and ship it if they have to. As I indicated above, I have never had a problem no matter when I order. If the dealer sucks change dealers. It is that simple.


Whatever happened to proshop loyalty!!! When you order the bow from another shop it takes money from your home shop. Most people will then take the bow and have their local shop change the accessories to the new one and or tune it. I know this because I see it at the local archery proshop I work at. It happens all the time.

I have seen some Hoyts come in quick and others it will take a long time to get. Last year I ordered two Proelites at the same time and one came in a month later than the other. Two to three month wait. In that time someone ordered a Proelite and it came in before mine did. It was there in less than three weeks. I wanted it to be mine but the draw was too long. Our shop it is the luck of the draw on how long it takes for a Hoyt bow to come in.


----------



## huntelk

There are definitely some leadership issues at Hoyt. Whether it is lack of communication between puchasing/manufacturing, manufacturing/sales or wherever I don't know. I do know first hand of several dealers that fit all of the forementioned types. Yes, I agree that there are a lot of dealers that shouldn't be dealers and I feel it is Hoyt's responsibility to shut down the ones loosing business for Hoyt. A lot of the issues hinge around the sales reps. Some are great and some would better serve the world as greeters at Wal-Mart. Then add the fact that some reps have their "pet" shops and the rest get neglected.

Hoyt USA needs to start a new program demanding all facets of the company "UNDER-promise and OVER-deliver". 

That being said I will still be shooting my Hoyt's since they do have the best bow for me. As for you guys switching to BT or something else....go right ahead....I'll sit here and wait for my slow roasted prime rib while you run out and get a number 3 at the drive-thruukey: 

For you Macatac I think that is a number 1:wink:


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors

"right you are ken"

thanks vic


----------



## macatac

huntelk said:


> There are definitely some leadership issues at Hoyt. Whether it is lack of communication between puchasing/manufacturing, manufacturing/sales or wherever I don't know. I do know first hand of several dealers that fit all of the forementioned types. Yes, I agree that there are a lot of dealers that shouldn't be dealers and I feel it is Hoyt's responsibility to shut down the ones loosing business for Hoyt. A lot of the issues hinge around the sales reps. Some are great and some would better serve the world as greeters at Wal-Mart. Then add the fact that some reps have their "pet" shops and the rest get neglected.
> 
> Hoyt USA needs to start a new program demanding all facets of the company "UNDER-promise and OVER-deliver".
> 
> That being said I will still be shooting my Hoyt's since they do have the best bow for me. As for you guys switching to BT or something else....go right ahead....I'll sit here and wait for my slow roasted prime rib while you run out and get a number 3 at the drive-thruukey:
> 
> For you Macatac I think that is a number 1:wink:


Actually, it is a #3, with a Diet Coke. :tongue:

macatac


----------



## gilbert

Frankly...
Did they shoot HOYT at the THERMOPYLES'S PASS?


----------



## BK Artworks

So according to a few on here it's always the dealers fault or hoyts fault and there is no chance that the regionals sales person cant be at fault for say putting an order in late or something like that?


----------



## wihunter402

Anyone got any pictures yet??? What about colors both target and camo pattern this year? Any chance the Safari will be coming back??


----------



## Schme1440

Mr George Tek. from Hoyt has announced that no inof will be released untill october 16th. Not even hoyt shooters will kinow till then. Apparently.


----------



## WidowMaker

I already told you guys what Hoyt is releasing. INtroducing The Elite HUnter.
35in ata, 7in brace ,elite riser, staight limbs, 320ibo :wink:


----------



## -bowfreak-

wihunter402 said:


> Anyone got any pictures yet??? What about colors both target and camo pattern this year? Any chance the Safari will be coming back??


Since it is probably a given they will have the same old camo I am holding out hope for Safari color or flat black.


----------



## wihunter402

bowfreaknasty said:


> Since it is probably a given they will have the same old camo I am holding out hope for Safari color or flat black.


Safari or flat black would be cool. I thought somewhere I read that Realtree dumped the hardwoods pattern so I figure they have to do a different pattern this year.


----------



## JHeuvel

viperarcher said:


> I know that the vulcan will be around for awhile and its a sweet bow!


Yah because Hoyt has never disconiued any bows before that everybody loved.:wink: LoL I hope you detect the sarcasm.


----------



## viperarcher

*Get serious! get a Hoyt!*



JHeuvel said:


> Yah because Hoyt has never disconiued any bows before that everybody loved.:wink: LoL I hope you detect the sarcasm.


I got it loud and clear! LOL ! 
well I am gonna hang onto this Vulcan for awhile its just a sweet shooter!


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors

who checks this thread like 20 times a day


----------



## OklaArcher

I have instant email notification!:wink:



I'm so ashamed......


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*Lol*



tim9910 said:


> I have instant email notification!:wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so ashamed......


LOL


----------



## die-languh

> I have instant email notification!


Youre not the only one :secret:


----------



## vito t

*Yesssss?*



die-languh said:


> Youre not the only one :secret:


Just stand in the line, please!!! 


I'm the first on the instant email notification list.. :embara:


----------



## Carphunter

so, reading threads here and 3dshoots, it looks like we may see product info in the 10/15 time frame... that what other people are seeing? I'm asking because I'm guessing the price on the 07 Vec. XL I'm looking at will drop substantially when that list/product gets here.


----------



## wihunter402

tcooll77 said:


> who checks this thread like 20 times a day


Guess I would be one of them. Over 20,000 hits so there must be more then just a couple of us.


----------



## gilbert

Well!
Be seious now....

No pictures around? Pleeeeeaaase!

I'm down on my knees...

And Hoyt is loosing customers!:toothy2:


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*Ahhhhhhhhhhhh!*



gilbert said:


> Well!
> Be seious now....
> 
> No pictures around? Pleeeeeaaase!
> 
> I'm down on my knees...
> 
> And Hoyt is loosing customers!:toothy2:



Seriously!!!!!! I am dying over here!

:frusty::frusty::frusty::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## Smooch

tcooll77 said:


> who checks this thread like 20 times a day


Honestly guy's, I only check this thread once a day. :lie::lie::lie:


----------



## BOWGOD

JHeuvel said:


> Yah because Hoyt has never disconiued any bows before that everybody loved.:wink: LoL I hope you detect the sarcasm.



i heard that i think the worst move ever in the history of archery was discontinueing the protec and ulratec, i'll be crying over the choice for years to come. it justs adds to my dislike of parrelel limb bows i hate them hate them hate them.


----------



## OklaArcher

BOWGOD said:


> it justs adds to my dislike of parrelel limb bows i hate them hate them hate them.


 :rain:

It is hard to beat an '02 Protec with LX Pro limbs and command cams, with a shoot through harness, and fingers, and some 2613's.   :hurt: 

In all seriousness though, I am a man, and I can wait for the pics, it doesn't affect me one bit. :twitch:


----------



## Carphunter

djmaxwe said:


> The 36" ata 7.5" bh bow that is shooting 320fps, someone posted earlier looks like it would be replacing the Vectrix XL, that looks true but it doesn't look like they will be replacing or revamping the Vectrix. There is no one seen where they will be making a 33" ata in 7" bh @ 320fps. I am wondering how guy's that are decent shots are shooting the Vulcan out at 50 plus yards, with the 6" bh that worries me, but if you want a new bow in a 33" from Hoyt and you don't want the old Vectrix you be ordering the 6" bh. Let me know!!!!!!


One dealer I talked to thought it was quite possible that one or two of the mystery bows could be something along the lines of a Vectrix 2 or XL 2.


----------



## djmaxwe

Carphunter said:


> One dealer I talked to thought it was quite possible that one or two of the mystery bows could be something along the lines of a Vectrix 2 or XL 2.


I also heard something along those lines as well today. They are suppose to announce the FLAG SHIP bow on the 15th to all the Reps and then to the public on the 16th. The order sheet that everyone is talking about earlier are for sure and the deals put in how many of them that they wanted to oder and Hoyt is going to just send so many of the Flag ship bows out to them. I just that it is a 33" ATA, 7" BH and 28" draw and I will take it. But Carphunter, thanks for reassuring just what I heard as well. ALso if it is the Vectrix 2 it will be lighter and faster I just don't want any handshock because then I feel that Hoyt would have taken a step backwards just as Mathews did with the Denilin.


----------



## smitty72

Only 6 more days  and we should find out what the new bows are. :tongue:


----------



## gilbert

Long wait, Big deception.

No more recurve in The Shop....

Brand new! The iphone bow...:cow:


----------



## Carphunter

djmaxwe said:


> But Carphunter, thanks for reassuring just what I heard as well. ALso if it is the Vectrix 2 it will be lighter and faster I just don't want any handshock because then I feel that Hoyt would have taken a step backwards just as Mathews did with the Denilin.


And I'm guessing that since you're in not in the same state as I am...we're not talking to the same place 

Dealer I talked to didn't know, though, if those dates were announce, ship, or arrival dates for the mystery bows.

I guess I better figure out pretty fast if I'm a 31 or 31.5 draw so I'm ready


----------



## HCAman

AAAARRRRGGGGHHHH!!!!

The suspense is killing me!!!!!:angry:


----------



## rohenia222

the camo is discontinued, along with the trykon, vectrix, vectrix xl, vulcan, and selena new bows are supposed to hit dealer doors 3-4 days after release (if the dealer took advantage of the preview order,,yes we order bows blind) other than that just be patient


----------



## wihunter402

rohenia222 said:


> the camo is discontinued, along with the trykon, vectrix, vectrix xl, vulcan, and selena new bows are supposed to hit dealer doors 3-4 days after release (if the dealer took advantage of the preview order,,yes we order bows blind) other than that just be patient



All those are gone. I can't wait to see what it coming in their place. All this is NOT good for the blood pressure.:fuming:


----------



## djmaxwe

rohenia222 said:


> the camo is discontinued, along with the trykon, vectrix, vectrix xl, vulcan, and selena new bows are supposed to hit dealer doors 3-4 days after release (if the dealer took advantage of the preview order,,yes we order bows blind) other than that just be patient


If you know all this then what is going to be the new camo and what I heard is that it will be a Vectrix 2. All I know is that I give up a bow that I really liked (Vectrix) to have the new one. I just hope that Hoyt comes through with a 33"ata and 7"BH bow that is around the 320-325fps. I heard they are and it is one of the bows that was not on the order sheet.


----------



## rohenia222

mossy oak


----------



## djmaxwe

rohenia222 said:


> mossy oak


Thats hard to beleive since they are useing Realtree APG on the Reflex line and Team Realtree is shooting their bows as well as Michael Waddell is their main man along with the Archers Choice and all of these guys are connected to REALTREE, I will BELEIVE it I see it!!!!!!!! I am betting on Realtree AP.:darkbeer:


----------



## uphunter

from my rep RealtreeAPG


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*I think that is correct.*



uphunter said:


> from my rep RealtreeAPG


Uphunter, I think that makes sense. Too many people in the industry tied to real tree that also Hoyt. It has been and is a good relationship that serve both very well.

:darkbeer::cocktail:ukey:


----------



## gilbert

And one more instant mail notification for all!!!:uzi:

What a suspense guys! 

:wav:


----------



## rustyfence

Well, I have not posted on this thread yet, but come on somebody has to have some pictures by now.


----------



## Paul Cataldo

Realtree APG is cool with me. 
Someone needs to tell Bill Jordan to put down that Mathews and pick up a Hoyt for a change...


----------



## viperarcher

Mark250 said:


> Whatever happened to proshop loyalty!!! When you order the bow from another shop it takes money from your home shop. Most people will then take the bow and have their local shop change the accessories to the new one and or tune it. I know this because I see it at the local archery proshop I work at. It happens all the time.
> 
> I have seen some Hoyts come in quick and others it will take a long time to get. Last year I ordered two Proelites at the same time and one came in a month later than the other. Two to three month wait. In that time someone ordered a Proelite and it came in before mine did. It was there in less than three weeks. I wanted it to be mine but the draw was too long. Our shop it is the luck of the draw on how long it takes for a Hoyt bow to come in.


if the shop would pay its bill on time to Hoyt you would Have had the bows sooner! if you get a target bow with target colors it has to go out to be anodized so sometimes that takes longer!


----------



## OklaArcher

*Finally I found a picture of the 2008!!!!*

Okay guys, after a lot of begging and pleading I got a picture. So here you go.
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
*********Attachment:Hoyt08.jpg Deleted by Administrator***********
:bartstush:


----------



## archery288

*Picture??*

so where's the pic then??!!


----------



## Greg M

Thats not funny......:uzi:


----------



## OklaArcher

okay, I'm sorry.:embara:


----------



## BigJoe308

*Kill-n me too*

Got few dollars the old lady don't know about. The wait is kill-n me too. If the specs posted here are right, then I may be looking seriously at the fast one. 

Been reading this post for several days and just couldn't help but jump in. 


Joe


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*Amen*



Paul Cataldo said:


> Realtree APG is cool with me.
> Someone needs to tell Bill Jordan to put down that Mathews and pick up a Hoyt for a change...


Amen brotherman. When he first started he did shoot a hoyt. I think the initial resistance to using anything but their own (hoyt) camo may have dampened things but recent years relationships have made it all good.

:darkbeer::cocktail:ukey:


----------



## Greg M

I know there are photos, but how can someone keep a secret for this long...

Pics pleeeeeeeeese....someone.....:hurt:


----------



## HCAman

Hoyt should pick one lucky poster from this thread and fly them out to the factory and allow them to take pics of the 2008 bows and post them when they are ready to let that cat out of the bag!!!!

Wouldn't that be cool!!!!:wink:


----------



## OklaArcher

HCAman said:


> Hoyt should pick one lucky poster from this thread and fly them out to the factory and allow them to take pics of the 2008 bows and post them when they are ready to let that cat out of the bag!!!!
> 
> Wouldn't that be cool!!!!:wink:




I'll volunteer!!! :tongue:


----------



## Carphunter

tim9910 said:


> Okay guys, after a lot of begging and pleading I got a picture. So here you go.
> *********Attachment:Hoyt08.jpg Deleted by Administrator***********
> :bartstush:


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*It sure would.................*



HCAman said:


> Hoyt should pick one lucky poster from this thread and fly them out to the factory and allow them to take pics of the 2008 bows and post them when they are ready to let that cat out of the bag!!!!
> 
> Wouldn't that be cool!!!!:wink:


It sure would especially in light of the fact that I have started this bad boy two years in a row with will over 100,000 views between the both of them. Now that is some free advertising!

:darkbeer::cocktail:ukey:

Not bad for a lawyer in Jacksonville FL.

Now post some freakin pictures..............................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paul Cataldo

Ok, someone tell us WHY was the pic deleted??? What was it?? LOL!!


----------



## gilbert

Everybody is late...

Airbus...Boeing...Hoyt!:sad:


----------



## vito t

*Haha!!!*



tim9910 said:


> Okay guys, after a lot of beging and pleading I got a picture. So here you go.
> -
> -
> *********Attachment:Hoyt08.jpg Deleted by Administrator***********
> :bartstush:



Great joke, man! This is what I deserve! And I think I'm not the only one... Really. Thanks. I see a picture of a kid, waiting and begging for his candy - but who's having a diabetes at the same time..
Well, hope he's liver - on the other hand - are O.k. ... This would help :darkbeer:.:darkbeer::darkbeer:

See??? Hoyt's making us all alcoholiks...ukey:


----------



## gilbert

Hoyt bows?...

What else?


----------



## erk

*hoyt 2008*

hoyt hoyt hoyt where are you please show yourself.


----------



## Bugle'm In

The cat will be outta the bag on Monday folks.... that's all I can get outta anyone. Would like to see AP or Max-1 in the lineup....probably be the same as last year though.


----------



## wihunter402

Bugle'm In said:


> The cat will be outta the bag on Monday folks.... that's all I can get outta anyone. Would like to see AP or Max-1 in the lineup....probably be the same as last year though.


Someone already said it looked like APG for the camo. Sounds good to me. Wow Monday seems like forever away.


----------



## gilbert

In France it will be the middle of the night....

May be i'll wake up after midnight...:rockband:

"We're gonna get some satisfaction."


----------



## Q2DEATH

Hoyt totally revamped their line last year, I really don't think they'll do anything major this year.


----------



## viperarcher

*vulcun Rocks!*

I really like the Vulcan its fast and its a sweet shooter is 5 fps faster gonna make this bow better in 2008?


----------



## gethuntin

Q2DEATH said:


> Hoyt totally revamped their line last year, I really don't think they'll do anything major this year.


Really im sorry but i was very unimpressed with there line in 07 they switched some cames added an ugly carbon rod with a piece of rubber on it.I stuck with my vtec. and sold my trykon hoping for something great in 08. The only bow that was somewhat new was the vulcan. Hoyt actually has alot of ground to make up in my opinion. They can start with some custom strings.


----------



## styhlin

gethuntin said:


> Really im sorry but i was very unimpressed with there line in 07 they switched some cames added an ugly carbon rod with a piece of rubber on it.I stuck with my vtec. and sold my trykon hoping for something great in 08. The only bow that was somewhat new was the vulcan. Hoyt actually has alot of ground to make up in my opinion. They can start with some custom strings.


I have to disagree. I am very impressed with the vector cam, it's silky smooth and I like being able to change from 65% to 75% without changing cams. I have an ultraelite with the new C2 cam and it is sweet. It works great for spots yet has good speed for 3-D. The carbon rod works great when shooting light arrows and saves me $40 for the STS. As far as strings, very few stock strings are very good. I haven't had any problems with the new fuse strings, which I can't say about Mathews strings. Just my 2 cents.....


----------



## Honeymonster

I just talked to a dealer who has been offered by his whosaler to order the Eliteseries Bows 07 for the price of the 06 Modells. Sounds like Hoyt is going to come up with something new here too.


----------



## wihunter402

styhlin said:


> I have to disagree. I am very impressed with the vector cam, it's silky smooth and I like being able to change from 65% to 75% without changing cams. I have an ultraelite with the new C2 cam and it is sweet. It works great for spots yet has good speed for 3-D. The carbon rod works great when shooting light arrows and saves me $40 for the STS. As far as strings, very few stock strings are very good. I haven't had any problems with the new fuse strings, which I can't say about Mathews strings. Just my 2 cents.....


This I will agree with. The new cams last year were a great improvement. If your biggest gripe is about the strings give John aka BuckNasty a call and he will set you up with some awesome stings. I myself would replace anything on any bow with a set of his. And the "carbon rod" is a money saver as then you don't have to buy the STS. Look at BowTec this year. They added their own version of it because it WORKS. '08 should rock and I can't wait to shoot all the new bows out there.


----------



## styhlin

wihunter402 said:


> This I will agree with. The new cams last year were a great improvement. If your biggest gripe is about the strings give John aka BuckNasty a call and he will set you up with some awesome stings. I myself would replace anything on any bow with a set of his. And the "carbon rod" is a money saver as then you don't have to buy the STS. Look at BowTec this year. They added their own version of it because it WORKS. '08 should rock and I can't wait to shoot all the new bows out there.


Having said that about Hoyt strings, I also generally replace mine first thing. There are a lot of quality aftermarket strings out there that will save you problems in the long run. Personally, I'm a big fan of Dakota Bowstrings by Stone Mountain. I love the fact that all the Mfg.'s are pushing the envelope, it's good for all of us. Agreed, 08 should rock. Come on Hoyt, show us some Pics!


----------



## Matador_0

*will NEVER see 380fps*



HoytFlinger said:


> 370 and 380 fps? We just saw 350 this year. I don't see 370-380 for a few more years at least.


at 5 grain/lb. and 30" draw you will never see 380. EVER. Not even with 5" BH.

Even at 5" BH, bow efficiency would need to be at over 95%. The most we are getting now is 85%.

The following table is from huntersfriend.com:
http://www.huntersfriend.com/bow-review-400-fps-bow/400-fps-compound-bow.htm

IBO Speeds at 30", 5gr/lb :

BH || 85% effc. 90% effc. 95% effc.
5.0"	346.1 FPS	366.5 FPS	386.9 FPS
5.5"	342.2 FPS	362.3 FPS	382.5 FPS
6.0"	338.2 FPS	358.1 FPS	378.0 FPS
6.5"	334.2 FPS	353.9 FPS	373.5 FPS
7.0"	330.1 FPS	349.5 FPS	368.9 FPS
7.5"	326.0 FPS	345.2 FPS	364.3 FPS
8.0"	321.8 FPS	340.7 FPS	359.7 FPS
8.5"	317.6 FPS	336.2 FPS	354.9 FPS
9.0"	313.3 FPS	331.7 FPS	350.1 FPS


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*Agreed.*



wihunter402 said:


> This I will agree with. The new cams last year were a great improvement. If your biggest gripe is about the strings give John aka BuckNasty a call and he will set you up with some awesome stings. I myself would replace anything on any bow with a set of his. And the "carbon rod" is a money saver as then you don't have to buy the STS. Look at BowTec this year. They added their own version of it because it WORKS. '08 should rock and I can't wait to shoot all the new bows out there.


There is no doubt about it, I do not care what people shoot the factory strings should be replaced. I shoot custom strings, (my choice is wolfden bow strings but would shoot any good custom string if they could not service my needs in a timely fashion) because they are made to perform in most applications. I cannot wait to see what comes out here soon. I am sure we are going to see some great innovations, no doubt a new release on an adjustable cam and a half which is sure to be a hit. Bring on the pictures!

:darkbeer::cocktail:ukey:

PS WIHUNTER, Did you get one yet?:darkbeer:


----------



## Q2DEATH

gethuntin said:


> Really im sorry but i was very unimpressed with there line in 07 they switched some cames added an ugly carbon rod with a piece of rubber on it.I stuck with my vtec. and sold my trykon hoping for something great in 08. The only bow that was somewhat new was the vulcan. Hoyt actually has alot of ground to make up in my opinion. They can start with some custom strings.


I was very unimpressed myself...that is until I took a look at them and shot them. Ordered a 38 Pro that day.

I've actually been pretty impressed with my stock strings. I won't replace them with Fuse but they've held up surprisingly well and I have had VERY little creep and peep twistage. I'm still on the set my bow came with back in January. I had to re-do the center serving already but I am just starting to see serving separation around the buss on the bottom cam.

None of this is here nor there but after such a drastic change in the lineup, I seriously doubt they would retool the line up again. Maybe on new bow this year but thats all there will be, in my opinon.


----------



## kkromer

I had to jump on the thread so I can get an email when the new stuff comes out. 

I'm all for a spiral II on a 38-40" bow with a 7.5-8" brace height. I liked having the speed to burn.


----------



## muleyslayer1

I'm jumpin on too! I want the updates!!!

I hope they leave the Vulcan alone... 

I have 9 one shot kills with mine so far this year... I never had that kind of success with the best bow ever made... Ultratec!

Marc


----------



## BOWGOD

gethuntin said:


> Really im sorry but i was very unimpressed with there line in 07 they switched some cames added an ugly carbon rod with a piece of rubber on it.I stuck with my vtec. and sold my trykon hoping for something great in 08. The only bow that was somewhat new was the vulcan. Hoyt actually has alot of ground to make up in my opinion. They can start with some custom strings.


i have to agree other than the vetrix being a good upgrade to the trykon, the rest of the 07 line was just a downgrade imo. i didn't shoot the vulcan so i can't comment on that but the 38 series was a downgrade from the protec and ultratec, i was disappointed in them when i shot them, and the c2's were a big step down from the spirals. 

i'm still shooting my 06 protecs with spiral cams and probably will be for years to come, i just hope the 08 line makes up for the 07 line. i'd like to see a return of the spiral cam, and a few more bow choices that don't have parrelel limbs. something to take the place of the vtec, protec,and ultratec


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Thats why I like the Vulcan*



BOWGOD said:


> i heard that i think the worst move ever in the history of archery was discontinueing the protec and ulratec, i'll be crying over the choice for years to come. it justs adds to my dislike of parrelel limb bows i hate them hate them hate them.


Its not a true parallel limb bow...Even Hoyt says so:wink:


----------



## smitty72

Still NO pictures?


----------



## viperarcher

*Hoyt get serious*

Just a few days away and you will see pic's of the 2008 line up!


----------



## iscap_boy

I want a recurve riser..... ... cheaper than nexus....something like the eclipse..


----------



## KAJ

unfortunately iscap i don't think that there will be a cheaper riser than the nexus, that riser was REALLY cheap for a hoyt bow but i guess you never know with hoyt


----------



## grizzlyplumber

Hey KAJ, I think I know the answer to your riddle, since I see you are from Australia I would say..... Vegemite?


----------



## pns

*2008 Hoyt's*

I heard the 2008's will be coming out this week Oct.15 2007 around that date. This is according to my archery shop owner.


----------



## R-S-W

*Hoyt 2008*

I can’t believe that they are still no pictures but I think you have got to admire Hoyt in the way they can keep a secret.
All the snippets of information you guys have got from your dealers I have heard from mine with the addition of the new bow colour is to be Jade a purple green colour.
Also looking at what is now been sold off the C2 cam is finished.
Well not long to wait until its all official.
Good Shooting.


----------



## no1huntmaster

*hoyt web site*

In years past the Hoyt web site was not updated untill around Nov.15th.
I am not sure exactly when it was last year but I don' think it was in October.
Hopefully someone will have some cut sheets to scan in to this site long before then. Hoyt can not afford to rob from their final sales of this years bow season.


----------



## archermd

*an answer to the riddle*

I suspect you are describing that which is:

easily eaten with a spoon

or slurped directly from the bowl

or sucked up through a straw

can be laced with spirits

and even better-cna be rapidly injested when one is missing their front teeth...

is it

JELLO?

And how does this pertain to archery and our thirst for new Hoyt info one might ask...

Scanning the web for pics of new Hoyts,

archermd


----------



## HC Archery

*My contact at Hoyt said our 08's shipped Friday. Should arrive this Weds. or Thursday. The new flagship 36" ata model will be another week. :sad: *

*I know there is for sure 3 new male adult bows with new cam systems. It is 5fps faster than Vector Cam & Half.

I would assume this new cam system will be on target type models as well.

I cannot wait!!!*



:tongue:


----------



## Carphunter

so, who's got the shop closest to Hoyt's distribution point and can get pics up fastest?


----------



## outback jack

pns said:


> I heard the 2008's will be coming out this week Oct.15 2007 around that date. This is according to my archery shop owner.


Yea that's what my dealer said too. He said that he's supposed to get his in a week or two. I just wonder if they are doing anything new in the target bow area?


----------



## Greg M

There will be a certain individual who will be in Mondays meeting who may post pics during or straight after the meeting, but on another forum, so I heard.


----------



## wihunter402

Greg M said:


> There will be a certain individual who will be in Mondays meeting who may post pics during or straight after the meeting, but on another forum, so I heard.



Name that forum. Please. Could it be the one that the early specs came from???


----------



## jacobpourciau

so when will the PICTURES be POSTED.....today?!?!


----------



## WidowMaker

This is driving me nuts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vito t

*???????*



wihunter402 said:


> Name that forum. Please. Could it be the one that the early specs came from???


O:K. You didn't aks me...but the task was a challenge - you know, I wonder what's goin on with the HOYT 2008 lineup too: ALOT!!!!


http://www.archery-forum.com/showthread.php?t=19166&page=5

Post number: 94

Hope he's laptop will work...:wink:


----------



## wihunter402

vito t said:


> O:K. You didn't aks me...but the task was a challenge - you know, I wonder what's goin on with the HOYT 2008 lineup too: ALOT!!!!
> 
> 
> http://www.archery-forum.com/showthread.php?t=19166&page=5
> 
> Post number: 94
> 
> Hope he's laptop will work...:wink:


Thanks. I will be watching them both.:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## hoyt2281

I know i'm old fashioned but i still got the hoyt ultramag from like 3 years ago. some of the new bows tripped my trigger last year but nothing major. and i to really REALLY want to know what is coming out this year


----------



## outback jack

Come on this has to come out before I go to work at 2:00.


----------



## jacobpourciau

i ought to record myself right now i bet i could make a CD with the beats i am making by taping my feet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PATIENCE I DOOOOOO NOT HAVE!!


----------



## BK Artworks

Seems to me that a lot of people are going to have a lot more grey hairs or could it become the Hoyt Pattern Baldness Syndrome???? :set1_chores030:


----------



## hoyt2281

does anyone know what time today??????? i've been on for like the past 3 hours and nothing has really come up so any clues as far as time is concerned?


----------



## Boludo

I just heard that the sales meetings are tomorrow and Wednesday, and that my dealer should have bows by the end of this week. I'll be first in line to get one. I'll post a full report when that happens.


----------



## R-S-W

*hoyt 2008*

this feels like the waiting room in the maternity unit


----------



## jacobpourciau

New Hoyt 2008 900CX limb available soon 
The New top line Hoyt 900CX has just landed at our distributors. Orders are now being taken but they are strictly on a first come first served basis.

Further details will follow as soon as possible.



Hoyt 900CX limb: Normal price £329.00. Any limbs ordered before November 1st 12:00pm - £299.00.


----------



## 442fps

I saw the new bows , half an hour ago , don't know what i should say 

The speed bow , named Katera ,looks on the first look like a Vulcan with a advanced Tec riser , the others , hm, thought i would replace my Protec ( with spirals ) in 2008 with a new one , but now i'm glad that i have two of them , gonna keep em , nothing in the new line that will move me to change .:no:

Also no return of the spirals , maybe i should shoot a bow from another manufacturer next year :wink:


----------



## R-S-W

Urban Dictionary: KATERA to kick ones ass beyond recognition.


----------



## -bowfreak-

442fps said:


> I saw the new bows , half an hour ago , don't know what i should say
> 
> The speed bow , named Katera ,looks on the first look like a Vulcan with a advanced Tec riser , the others , hm, thought i would replace my Protec ( with spirals ) in 2008 with a new one , but now i'm glad that i have two of them , gonna keep em , nothing in the new line that will move me to change .:no:
> 
> Also no return of the spirals , maybe i should shoot a bow from another manufacturer next year :wink:



Pics dude?


----------



## Boludo

R-S-W said:


> Urban Dictionary: KATERA to kick ones ass beyond recognition.


LOL, you must have done the same google search that I did.


----------



## R-S-W

Boludo said:


> LOL, you must have done the same google search that I did.


had to see where it came from as i was told they were to be named after aeroplanes:embara:


----------



## -bowfreak-

R-S-W said:


> Urban Dictionary: KATERA to kick ones ass beyond recognition.


I may have to own one just for this reason alone. :lol:


----------



## hoyt2281

that's a different name...... Any pics someplace?


----------



## die-languh

i think that i speak for all if i say that we also want to know what the other new things are what hoyt brings this year. like what is new about the elite series ?


----------



## jacobpourciau

PICTURESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## BK Artworks

Aren't they suppose to be out on the 16th? If so today is only the 15th!!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## vito t

*Yes! Yes!!! Yessss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:tongue:

O.K. guys and gals...don't thank me: I did it for myselfe too..

THIS IS THE ADRESSE YOU SHOULD ALL GO TO AT ONCE!!!

at once, I tell you

http://www.bowsports.com/acatalog/Bowsports_Catalogue_Hoyt_70.html

4 new bows from HOYT...new colours...and the page is being updated every minute...



ALSO THERE: the new recurve limbs...and, if you like Mathews...

I tell you: BOWSPORTS has it all :darkbeer:

I guess we should all live in England...

Better even: we should all live in CALIBRE PARK, LACHES CLOSE, FOUR ASHES, WOLVERHAMPTON, England...

With best wishes from Ljubljana - and England too, I guess...


----------



## Carphunter

trying to tell if those draw lengths might be all that's available... or what they will have?

so, would the 7 37 be the successor to a vectrix xl?


----------



## vito t

*No!!!*



Carphunter said:


> trying to tell if those draw lengths might be all that's available... or what they will have?



No, of course not: that's the draw lenght he has in the shop NOW, I guess.


----------



## Guest

No major change IMHO. That stinks I was hoping for a faster 3D bow. O'well there is always next year  I do like the Jade color though


----------



## UKArcher

i'm in England I might have to go see the new bows


----------



## R-S-W

bow sports 50miles from my house i think tomorrow will be one off for the Queen


----------



## vito t

*Huh...*



R-S-W said:


> bow sports 50miles from my house i think tomorrow will be one off for the Queen


YOU LUCKY, LUCKY...LUCKY, ARE YOU?:wink:

One think though, call it a hint: CALL NICK (THE OWNER) before going there...his phone number is: 0870 241 21 21

He's a great guy, will tell you all you need to know!


----------



## vabowhntr

Not bad, just not much different from last year. I guess they picked up 5 fps, but they are now 20 fps slower than the competition. I would still like to shoot the KATERA, but I don't know if I will like it better than the ole cybertec, especially for the price.


----------



## Carphunter

R-S-W said:


> i was told they were to be named after aeroplanes:embara:


seven 37 follows that idea


----------



## die-languh

and then the pictures where offline :tongue:


----------



## wwwhispers

The Katera is pretty cool but probably not worth getting excited for. I like the shape of the riser and how it holds the limb pockets. the axle placement seems really far off center of the cams as well. I could get a little excited about that. Do the alphashox look different to anyone else? I was really hoping for an improved string silencing device but maybe if you put some felt on that big rubber plunger it would take care of the "slap". I'm sure that thing is helpful on a 6" brace height. My 6" supertec always catches my clothing.


----------



## -bowfreak-

That didn't take long to sleep with the fishes.


----------



## Q2DEATH

I hit that link and all I see are last years models. Anybody know the specs on those bows pictured above?

Oh yea, thanks for the pics!


----------



## BowmanJay

Well Im not like all you "money bags" out there so Im sticking with my 07's... Cant really see buying anything new when these are shooting so well!!!


----------



## wwwhispers

I take that back. Why didn't they just keep the vulcan? it's the same frickin' bow. Oh well, there's now a vulcan on clearance at the local bow shop. Maybe this will all be okay.


----------



## Carphunter

From the two sites we've seen.

(i'd repost the pics i caught, but something tells me this was embargoed information that wasn't supposed to appear today  I did take a screen shot of the four bow pics sided by side that just appeared on this site, though)

You know of course... this all could be a heck of a ruse too, don't you 

x8
• Bow length 41"

• Brace height 8 1/8"

• IBO Speed 300 fps.

x7
• Bow length 41"

• Brace height 7 ¼"

• IBO Speed 305 fps.

Seven 37
• Bow length 37"

• Brace height 7 ¼"

• IBO Speed 310 fps.

Katera
• Bow length 33"

• Brace height 6"

• IBO Speed 330 fps.


----------



## Aceman

Some one jumped on that quick. the new bows are gone. I don't know if i am that impressed to be honest the vantage x8 (provantage play on words pretty good idea) looks like it would be a pretty good indoor spots bow still waiting to see what the new elites seires are going to be

The x8 was some thing like

ATA 41"

Brace height 8 1/4

i think the speed was like 300 fps. i can't remember though.


----------



## iscap_boy

http://altservices.eu/

Here you have them all..just look for them


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*Help!*

The link is not working for me, just the old bows showing up. I am thinking the Katera is the second bow in Vito's post? What is the first, third and forth bow? Any specs? Is that a new adjustable Cam and a half? 

:darkbeer::cocktail:ukey:


----------



## die-languh

2008 - Hoyt - 900 CX Carbon Foam Limbs 
New for 2008, the 900 CX limbs will replace the G3 limbs as the top model from Hoyt. 
More advanced materials and constructions have resulted in a limb that is faster and more stable then ever before. 
These great features are supported by a very high tech looking finish. It is available in two different finishes. 

2008 - Hoyt Vantage X8 (XT2000) 
New fro 2008, the Vantage X8 features an extremely long riser for more stability and longer axle to axle length. 
It is powered by the new Cam & ½ Plus cams. These cams offer more speed over the original Cam & ½ without sacrificing any accuracy. 
The Vantage is in line with a trend to longer bows with many top archers. 
The combination with the short limbs (XT2000) ensure the bow that is extremely stable and pleasant to shoot. 
• Bow length 41 
• Brace height 8 1/8 
• IBO Speed 300 fps 


2008 - Hoyt Vantage X7 (XT1000) 
Featuring the same Vantage handle but now with shorter XT1000 limbs resulting in a bow with lower brace height and higher speed. 
Whether you choose Vantage 8 or Vantage 7, these bows will be great shooting machines and great for sales. 
• Bow length 41" 
• Brace height 7 ¼" 
• IBO Speed 305 fps. 


2008 - Hoyt Seven 37 (XT2000) 
New for 2008, Hoyt Seven 37 is based on what's become Hoyt's the most popular bow dimensions in recent years, continuing the line of UltraTec XT2000 and 38 Ultra. 
It is a combination of speed and stability that many archers have been very successful with 
• Bow length 37" 
• Brace height 7 ¼" 
• IBO Speed 310 fps. 


2008 - Hoyt Katera (XT500) 
This is the new speed bow from Hoyt. 
In 2007 Hoyt introduced the string stopper and archers learned that they could comfortably shoot a bow with a lower brace height without problems. 
The new Katera has translated this information to a compact, fast hunting bow that will suit those archers looking for a top quality, high speed compound bow. 
• Bow length 33" 
• Brace height 6" 
• IBO Speed 330 fps.


----------



## Coug09

So what's the Hoyt Flagship bow this year?


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*So to line them up with the pictures...........*



die-languh said:


> 2008 - Hoyt - 900 CX Carbon Foam Limbs
> New for 2008, the 900 CX limbs will replace the G3 limbs as the top model from Hoyt.
> More advanced materials and constructions have resulted in a limb that is faster and more stable then ever before.
> These great features are supported by a very high tech looking finish. It is available in two different finishes.
> 
> 2008 - Hoyt Vantage X8 (XT2000)
> New fro 2008, the Vantage X8 features an extremely long riser for more stability and longer axle to axle length.
> It is powered by the new Cam & ½ Plus cams. These cams offer more speed over the original Cam & ½ without sacrificing any accuracy.
> The Vantage is in line with a trend to longer bows with many top archers.
> The combination with the short limbs (XT2000) ensure the bow that is extremely stable and pleasant to shoot.
> • Bow length 41
> • Brace height 8 1/8
> • IBO Speed 300 fps
> 
> 
> 2008 - Hoyt Vantage X7 (XT1000)
> Featuring the same Vantage handle but now with shorter XT1000 limbs resulting in a bow with lower brace height and higher speed.
> Whether you choose Vantage 8 or Vantage 7, these bows will be great shooting machines and great for sales.
> • Bow length 41"
> • Brace height 7 ¼"
> • IBO Speed 305 fps.
> 
> 
> 2008 - Hoyt Seven 37 (XT2000)
> New for 2008, Hoyt Seven 37 is based on what's become Hoyt's the most popular bow dimensions in recent years, continuing the line of UltraTec XT2000 and 38 Ultra.
> It is a combination of speed and stability that many archers have been very successful with
> • Bow length 37"
> • Brace height 7 ¼"
> • IBO Speed 310 fps.
> 
> 
> 2008 - Hoyt Katera (XT500)
> This is the new speed bow from Hoyt.
> In 2007 Hoyt introduced the string stopper and archers learned that they could comfortably shoot a bow with a lower brace height without problems.
> The new Katera has translated this information to a compact, fast hunting bow that will suit those archers looking for a top quality, high speed compound bow.
> • Bow length 33"
> • Brace height 6"
> • IBO Speed 330 fps.


Hoyt Vantage X8 - Cam&1/2 Plus (2008)


----------



## VinZ

Hoyt Helix & Nexus Colours

*Hoyt have no model changes in their range of recurve risers for 2008.*
(note: the F-word springs to mind)

Instead, two new colour options will be added to their existing colours...

- Jade Green
- Red Ember

Our suppliers have announced the following models are now available...

- Helix (2008) - RH - Red Ember
- Helix (2008) - RH - Jade
- Nexus 25in (2008) - RH - Red Ember
- Nexus 25in (2008) - RH - Jade
- Nexus 23in (2008) - RH - Red Ember
- Nexus 23in (2008) - RH - Jade
- Nexus 23in (2008) - LH - Jade

*Colour options available whilst initial stocks last.


----------



## iscap_boy

VinZ said:


> Hoyt Helix & Nexus Colours
> 
> *Hoyt have no model changes in their range of recurve risers for 2008.*
> (note: the F-word springs to mind)
> 
> Instead, two new colour options will be added to their existing colours...
> 
> - Jade Green
> - Red Ember
> 
> Our suppliers have announced the following models are now available...
> 
> - Helix (2008) - RH - Red Ember
> - Helix (2008) - RH - Jade
> - Nexus 25in (2008) - RH - Red Ember
> - Nexus 25in (2008) - RH - Jade
> - Nexus 23in (2008) - RH - Red Ember
> - Nexus 23in (2008) - RH - Jade
> - Nexus 23in (2008) - LH - Jade
> 
> *Colour options available whilst initial stocks last.


It's true, the F-word really comes to mind.....


----------



## INDBowhunter

Where is the 36" 7.5" bh bow @ 320fps that was posted? Does anyone know if that bow is a reality or if they are keeping the Vectrix and Vectrix XL?


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*Only 5 feet per second between the two.........*

With only 5 feet per second between the two for field, I am think the x8. 
Thoughts anyone?


:darkbeer::cocktail:ukey:


----------



## Carphunter

INDBowhunter said:


> Where is the 36" 7.5" bh bow @ 320fps that was posted? Does anyone know if that bow is a reality or if they are keeping the Vectrix and Vectrix XL?


I'm thinking they cut the Vectrix XL as it's closest to the 737...but the 737 is 5 fps slower by spec


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*Elite Series Bows*

Anything on these bad boys? Staying the same other than new cam? Different? Eliminated?

:darkbeer::cocktail:ukey:


----------



## rustyfence

Anyone have any infor on the elite series? I love my Vectrix for hunting, but need a new target bow this year. I really want a inside line, so I can order an 07 quickly if I have to.


----------



## muleyslayer1

Looks like some are optimistic while others seem to be disappointed. I for one like the idea of the 737. Looks like an 03 Ultratec with Vector Cams and a stealth shot... That excites me. I am not going to get too excited about any of this until I have an 08 catalog in my hand or a PDF of it on line. This is just too chopped up and coming from all over the place. From what I've seen so far no big changes just more refined.... again.

Marc


----------



## Carphunter

like to know if any of the shop people who made pre-orders against their blind order form can now tell what they have coming.


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*Like what I see so far.*



muleyslayer1 said:


> Looks like some are optimistic while others seem to be disappointed. I for one like the idea of the 737. Looks like an 03 Ultratec with Vector Cams and a stealth shot... That excites me. I am not going to get too excited about any of this until I have an 08 catalog in my hand or a PDF of it on line. This is just too chopped up and coming from all over the place. From what I've seen so far no big changes just more refined.... again.
> 
> Marc


Each of us has our preferences and I like what I see so far. I for one like longer bows, I shoot a proelite xt 3000 for 3d and field and an protec xt 3000 for hunting so this is right up my alley. I also love the Ultratec xt 2000 for blind hunting and the 737 seems to fit right in there as well. No complaints here.......

:darkbeer::cocktail:ukey:


----------



## BOWGOD

muleyslayer1 said:


> Looks like some are optimistic while others seem to be disappointed. I for one like the idea of the 737. Looks like an 03 Ultratec with Vector Cams and a stealth shot... That excites me. I am not going to get too excited about any of this until I have an 08 catalog in my hand or a PDF of it on line. This is just too chopped up and coming from all over the place. From what I've seen so far no big changes just more refined.... again.
> 
> Marc




i absoloutely love the fact that they have 3 new bows that don't have parrelel limbs. makes me real happy, i might just have to buy a new bow this year, but i'm interested in checking out the new cams before i go jumping into something. does anyone know if they have any other new cam options that came out, i heard rumors of a re-invented spiral cam that would be just enough to make me jump for joy.


----------



## muleyslayer1

Carphunter said:


> like to know if any of the shop people who made pre-orders against their blind order form can now tell what they have coming.


Just what I was thinking. I just called one of my shop owner buddies and had him pull up this thread, his reply,

"What the Hell did I order then, what's the 36" ATA 320FPS Bow"? 


I am thinking the 08 Vectrix XL is that bow!

M


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*I am with you Sir.*



BOWGOD said:


> i absoloutely love the fact that they have 3 new bows that don't have parrelel limbs. makes me real happy, i might just have to buy a new bow this year, but i'm interested in checking out the new cams before i go jumping into something. does anyone know if they have any other new cam options that came out, i heard rumors of a re-invented spiral cam that would be just enough to make me jump for joy.


I am with you Sir! My proelite has spirals and they rock!


----------



## muleyslayer1

BOWGOD said:


> i absoloutely love the fact that they have 3 new bows that don't have parrelel limbs. makes me real happy, i might just have to buy a new bow this year, but i'm interested in checking out the new cams before i go jumping into something. does anyone know if they have any other new cam options that came out, i heard rumors of a re-invented spiral cam that would be just enough to make me jump for joy.


Yea I hear you BRO! I can't get both arms around the whole Paralelle Limb design either. I am certainly not an Anti- just not favorable. It's hard to write an article and say 

" As the buck entered my shooting lane, I bent my bow back and buried my pin on his chest"

There ain't much bending back your bow on a parallelle limb design! May sound corny but it's just my .02

Anyway, I'm proud to be a Hoyt shooter, they may not break any speed records this year, however thier bows are solidly built and as always Classy looking!

I just want that Catalog in my Hand, NOW!

Marc


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*Yesterday!*



muleyslayer1 said:


> Yea I hear you BRO! I can't get both arms around the whole Paralelle Limb design either. I am certainly not an Anti- just not favorable. It's hard to write an article and say
> 
> " As the buck entered my shooting lane, I bent my bow back and buried my pin on his chest"
> 
> There ain't much bending back your bow on a parallelle limb design! May sound corny but it's just my .02
> 
> Anyway, I'm proud to be a Hoyt shooter, they may not break any speed records this year, however thier bows are solidly built and as always Classy looking!
> 
> I just want that Catalog in my Hand, NOW!
> 
> Marc



I just want that Catalog in my Hand, like yesterday!


----------



## muleyslayer1

*Hmmmmm!*

Funny how Katera rymes with Couture, 

As in UFC Heavy Weight.. Kick one's ***** beyond recognition!!

HMMMMM!!?

Remmeber when he enterd the ring to fight Sylvia, how jazzed we were that his whole team was in Hoyt gear??? I wonder?

Just me being suspicious I guess

M


----------



## vito t

*The bows...*



Big Daddy POP said:


> The link is not working for me, just the old bows showing up. I am thinking the Katera is the second bow in Vito's post? What is the first, third and forth bow? Any specs? Is that a new adjustable Cam and a half?
> 
> :darkbeer::cocktail:ukey:


Hi, BD POP... I asked admin. to remove my post :embara:- the bows were on the net too fast and Nick (Bowsports owner) had to remove them.:zip: So, as long as the admin. doesn't remove my post and the pictures I posted, I can only tell you that the first bow in my post (from left) is Vantagex7, the second is Katara, the third is Vantagex8 and the fourth seven 37. That's it.

Oh, and the die-languh spec. are the right ones...I have them here too!!


Anyway - I hope I didn't cook up too much trouble to Nick - he's a great guy and I love doin't bussines with him - even if we do it only on-line ...:cocktail::darkbeer:

Now, you're on your own... Sorry...


----------



## kkromer

I'm hoping the X7 & X8 have the option of having the c2 cam. I sure do like that cam a lot.


----------



## sbui

*So any other things*

So is there any other things I need to know about the change up on the line up????


----------



## die-languh

> Oh, and the die-languh spec. are the right ones...I have them here too!!


ik had found them on the site of altservices


----------



## Lost_Viking

Any info on the new cams & any info on the elite bows????


----------



## BIGBC

Hmm, nothin particularly new then . . .


----------



## BOWGOD

muleyslayer1 said:


> Yea I hear you BRO! I can't get both arms around the whole Paralelle Limb design either. I am certainly not an Anti- just not favorable. It's hard to write an article and say
> 
> " As the buck entered my shooting lane, I bent my bow back and buried my pin on his chest"
> 
> There ain't much bending back your bow on a parallelle limb design! May sound corny but it's just my .02
> 
> Anyway, I'm proud to be a Hoyt shooter, they may not break any speed records this year, however thier bows are solidly built and as always Classy looking!
> 
> I just want that Catalog in my Hand, NOW!
> 
> Marc



yep i tried the parallel limb bows and they are just not my cup of tea, they did not shoot well for me, i'm in to the more taditional design, i shoot alot of competition and always like to have 2 of the same bows one for hunting and one for comp. that way they all feel the same, and if one goes down i have a good stand by.


----------



## tek

It looks like the Seven37 is almost a remake of the Ultratec...thats a good thing.....and that may be my next 3D bow


----------



## BIGBC

tek said:


> It looks like the Seven37 is almost a remake of the Ultratec...thats a good thing.....and that may be my next 3D bow


yeah, thats exactly what i thought

and did anyone else notice the strings matching the bows colours on the x7 + x8


----------



## Big Daddy POP

vito t said:


> Hi, BD POP... I asked admin. to remove my post :embara:- the bows were on the net too fast and Nick (Bowsports owner) had to remove them.:zip: So, as long as the admin. doesn't remove my post and the pictures I posted, I can only tell you that the first bow in my post (from left) is Vantagex7, the second is Katara, the third is Vantagex8 and the fourth seven 37. That's it.
> 
> Oh, and the die-languh spec. are the right ones...I have them here too!!
> 
> 
> Anyway - I hope I didn't cook up too much trouble to Nick - he's a great guy and I love doin't bussines with him - even if we do it only on-line ...:cocktail::darkbeer:
> 
> Now, you're on your own... Sorry...



That is ok, they Were posted elsewhere Vito!


----------



## wihunter402

Hey Richard no deer last weekend. I will be hitting it hard again this weekend and Matt will be home Oct. 30th - Nov. 7th.

So all this is killing me. I want the fast short bow and when I shot the Vulcan it shoots great. I also like the idea of the 737 as I think that will probably shoot even better. Just not sure if I want a bow that long in the blind or tree stand. Gonna be fun deciding on which. Also can't wait to see what we have not heard about yet. Someone must have info on the other bows that were talked about.

Can't someone scan in the catalog so we can see ALL. PLEASE.


----------



## olehemlock

It looks like on a couple of the longer ATA bows, the cams are draw length ajustable. This could explain for the 5fps speed loss from last year.


----------



## Stump Jumper

Is the Vulcan gone?


----------



## Gritty

How many of these new cam systems are adjustable DL.. It does appear to be adjustable on the pic of the 737.. If any one knows... what are the ranges on these bows.. Hoyt always catered to all dral lengths with their longer bows... I'm just hoping the 737 goes out to 31.5 anyway... Looks like it will be between that and this 36 inch Flagship Mystery bow.... LOL.. Oh well.. guess we'll have to wait till the cats hit da dealers...


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*737 My Friend*



wihunter402 said:


> Hey Richard no deer last weekend. I will be hitting it hard again this weekend and Matt will be home Oct. 30th - Nov. 7th.
> 
> So all this is killing me. I want the fast short bow and when I shot the Vulcan it shoots great. I also like the idea of the 737 as I think that will probably shoot even better. Just not sure if I want a bow that long in the blind or tree stand. Gonna be fun deciding on which. Also can't wait to see what we have not heard about yet. Someone must have info on the other bows that were talked about.
> 
> Can't someone scan in the catalog so we can see ALL. PLEASE.


I am thinking 737. Should be an awesome bow. I am hoping you and Matt will be sending me some serious pictures of some freezer fodder here by Nov. 7, 2007!


----------



## olehemlock

this is just me guessing on my part. But what you are seeing is the spec's of the new ajustable cam and 1/2 on these new bows(not the Katera). The new bows with xt1000 limbs will be available in Vector cams and the new bow with XT2000 limbs will be available with C2 cams. Like I said this is speculation on my part.




Gritty said:


> How many of these new cam systems are adjustable DL.. It does appear to be adjustable on the pic of the 737.. If any one knows... what are the ranges on these bows.. Hoyt always catered to all dral lengths with their longer bows... I'm just hoping the 737 goes out to 31.5 anyway... Looks like it will be between that and this 36 inch Flagship Mystery bow.... LOL.. Oh well.. guess we'll have to wait till the cats hit da dealers...


----------



## kiwibowpro

Looks like the Katera is a slightly modified version of the Vulcan -- putting the 2 side by side you can see they have sliced a few bits and pieces here and there to probably make the Katera a little lighter - not much else different on first impressions.
A hot bow will be even better!!


----------



## Big Daddy POP

olehemlock said:


> this is just me guessing on my part. But what you are seeing is the spec's of the new ajustable cam and 1/2 on these new bows(not the Katera). The new bows with xt1000 limbs will be available in Vector cams and the new bow with XT2000 limbs will be available with C2 cams. Like I said this is speculation on my part.


Take a look at the x7 and x8, they seem to have the new Cam and a half on them. The difference between the two is simply the limbs, xt 1000 or xt 2000 respectively. I am hear the C2 is gone. Can anyone verify this to be true? If so, is there a replacement? Modified cams similar to the spirals perhaps?

:darkbeer::cocktail:ukey:


----------



## Big Daddy POP

Big Daddy POP said:


> Take a look at the x7 and x8, they seem to have the new Cam and a half on them. The difference between the two is simply the limbs, xt 1000 or xt 2000 respectively. I am hear the C2 is gone. Can anyone verify this to be true? If so, is there a replacement? Modified cams similar to the spirals perhaps?
> 
> :darkbeer::cocktail:ukey:


Vito help me out my friend. What do you know? C2 gone or not?


----------



## vonottoexperien

Big Daddy POP said:


> Vito help me out my friend. What do you know? C2 gone or not?


Hope not, I like the C2


----------



## Postone

Stump Jumper said:


> Is the Vulcan gone?


Not Really... looks like it's been renamed!!

Katera
• Bow length 33"

• Brace height 6"

• IBO Speed 330 fps

I really wanted to buy a new Hoyt this year, but I am not impressed with the new line-up. I may have to switch brands if I buy a new one this year.


----------



## desertgrowler

You have to be kidding me "NEW SPEED BOW?......NO! Vulcan renamed!
Not impressed what so ever!


----------



## djmaxwe

All I want to know is, are they going to have a VECTRIX replacement or not some say yes and others say no. I am not impressed to this point. I sure hope what they bring out Tuesday is better than to day. As of now I would go with the Katera but to be honest not looking forward to a 6" bh bow, All I want is a Vectrix REPLACEMENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## practice-more

I managed to get on to "bowsports" while the lineup was still there. Then when I left my computer I left my browser open on that page. 

Follow me

So as long as I do not close the browser I can look at the lineup as long as I want.

Here is what I see:

Vantage X7
Vantage X8
Seven 37
Katera

The rest of the bows look much the same as last year. In fact the info on the bows (the little paragraph blurb) seems the same word for word as what they said in 07. I'm pretty sure if this means that the info on these bows has not yet been released therefore there is still hope for something new with the elite series, but it also means they could be changing/dumping any of the bows listed below.

Vectrix & XL 
38 Pro & Ultra 
Vulcan
Pro & Ultra Elite
Trykon Jr.
Selena

Sorry no Turbine Elite  dang i wanted to see that.
I guess I could printscrene the whole thing, but prob not a good idea. Sorry I cannot get to any of the specs those links have been closed.

Mitch


----------



## Greg M

practice-more said:


> I managed to get on to "bowsports" while the lineup was still there. Then when I left my computer I left my browser open on that page.
> 
> Follow me
> 
> So as long as I do not close the browser I can look at the lineup as long as I want.
> 
> Here is what I see:
> 
> Vantage X7
> Vantage X8
> Seven 37
> Katera
> 
> rest of the bows look much the same as last year
> 
> Vectrix & XL
> 38 Pro & Ultra
> Vulcan
> Pro & Ultra Elite
> Trykon Jr.
> Selena
> 
> Sorry no Turbine Elite  dang i wanted to see that.
> I guess I could printscrene the whole thing, but prob not a good idea. Sorry I cannot get to any of the specs those links have been closed.
> 
> Mitch



So am I reading this correct. None of the new bows are the flagship target bow, the elite series remains unchanged ? I was hoping for a new generation Elite series. Is this not going to happen ?...


----------



## practice-more

I made an edit to my last post, hope that clears things up a bit. 

Mitch


----------



## kiwibowpro

I looked on the bowsport site earlier too, and apart from the 4 new 2008 bows, the rest they had displayed were 07 models.

so

Vectrix & XL
38 Pro & Ultra
Vulcan
Pro & Ultra Elite
Trykon Jr.
Selena

were all 2007 bows ...........not 08 !! So a little patience and the rest of the 08 line will be revealed I'm sure.


----------



## Greg M

practice-more said:


> I made an edit to my last post, hope that clears things up a bit.
> 
> Mitch


Well, I sure hope so, cos' Im only interested in a new elite upgrade or replacement and if one of these bows is it, I won't be buying a Hoyt this year.


----------



## Archer 117

of course thats not all they are releasing this year! C'mon guys, this is hoyt we are talking about here!!!


----------



## Greg M

Archer 117 said:


> of course thats not all they are releasing this year! C'mon guys, this is hoyt we are talking about here!!!


I've already ordered an '08 Bowtech (first Bowtech ever) and we will see if Hoyt joins it, but it doesn't look promising. God I hope I'm wrong....


----------



## 30 X

ok So why wont that link for the new bows work for me ? i get the 07 line up, i did a google search for 2008 hoyt and got nowhere, could somebody help me ???


----------



## wwwhispers

You know, all day long I've been moping about the crappy hoyt lineup. But you know something, my biggest complaint with Hoyt's most recent bows is all the "junk' on the riser. Everyone else is coming out with all these nice smooth streamlined risers and the trykons and vectrix look like some bow designer was high off his @$$. The new bows seem to have solved that problem (preceded by the vulcan and avenger). They have the functionality of the tecriser design without that "batwing on acid" look. I think I could be won over - maybe. Those had better be some pretty smooth cams...


----------



## vito t

*Take a look at...*



30 X said:


> ok So why wont that link for the new bows work for me ? i get the 07 line up, i did a google search for 2008 hoyt and got nowhere, could somebody help me ???


...post number 348: I explained everything there!!! With best wishes: Vito.


----------



## vito t

*The C 2 cam...*



Big Daddy POP said:


> Vito help me out my friend. What do you know? C2 gone or not?


I'd like to help, BD POP, of course! Unfortunately, I didn't have enough time to read it all: I was to eager posting pictures for us all... But as far as I CAN REMEMBER, I didn't see any C 2 cams - anywhere!!! but some Cam&1/2 PLUS was mentioned, maybe Vector cam & 1/2 plus...? 

It's only a matter of hours now, I hope...and we will know...we will all know!


----------



## R-S-W

The way that I see it and putting together what UK dealers have told me is that, Hoyt were/are loosing trade due to draw length set cams and just how difficult it can be to change a draw length on a Hoyt, cams, strings and possibly limbs depending on the deflection, in comparison with a bow tech were you just change a small inexpensive module or Matthews a single cam.
As I understand the Vetrix will be fitted with the FX cam from one of the reflex bows giving it an adjustable draw length but this was from one source only so if could be smoke.


----------



## ricardo6926

From the pics posted so far, all the cams have a similar (oval) shape to the FX cams. Not the old cam and a half shape.


----------



## Oxymoron

ricardo6926 said:


> From the pics posted so far, all the cams have a similar (oval) shape to the FX cams. Not the old cam and a half shape.


If you look closely at the picture of the 737, the cable track of the cam is actually the same green as on the Reflex models.


----------



## vito t

*The shape...*



ricardo6926 said:


> From the pics posted so far, all the cams have a similar (oval) shape to the FX cams. Not the old cam and a half shape.


I've talked to a Austrian representative for HOYT and he told me ALL the new cams will have this round, oval ("closed"?) shape. Guess that means BYE, BYE CAM & 1/2...


----------



## Carphunter

In-the-know people... Hoyt lovers...

From what's being said in this thread, are we believing that the cams on the Seven 37 or not like the ones on say a Vectrix XL where you have to get a separate cam for any draw length? 

Meaning...cams on the 737 may be the type where you actually get one that has a range of DL's?

I'm asking because I know on the XL's I'm looking at in either 31 or 31.5, I have to get a different cam for each draw length (although with these two dl's, the string and cable are the same).


----------



## vito t

*Dl*



Carphunter said:


> In-the-know people... Hoyt lovers...
> 
> Meaning...cams on the 737 may be the type where you actually get one that has a range of DL's .



No! The 737 has one DL on the cam: the vantage x7, x8 has cam with different DL!


----------



## rustyfence

I know it don't matter at this piont what any of us want, but I would like an adjustable drawlength, but they HAVE to keep a super hard wall. The wall on the current cam 1/2 is way to spongey for me. I like the super hard wall of the Spirals, and Vector cams.


----------



## Carphunter

vito t said:


> No! The 737 has one DL on the cam: the vantage x7, x8 has cam with different DL!


So, I should pick up an X8 or X7 and a can of camo spray paint 

actually, i blew up the pics we have to try and see a diff in them.


----------



## BIGBC

Looks the same to me =]


----------



## thespyhunter

Guys , guys , guys....
How easily you all loose faith in Hoyt. You've seen 4 out of probably 14-17 bows, and most of you are dissapointed or feel let down. How different are the new Bowtech's ? They added a rollergaurd and a suppressor. Mathews made the Drenalin a little longer. There is not much more they can do except improve the current designs until the next "breakthrough" is made.

_While I do not see alot of new stuff as of yet, look at what you do see._
*Hoyt basically brought back the UltraTec, which is what everyone pissed and moaned about when they dropped it last year.*
Also , I know for fact that the Vectrix / Vulcan type bows lost about 1/2 - 3/4 of a pound, which has always been a gripe of alot of you ~ "theyre too heavy ". 

Give it some time fellas , and if nothing else , at least know that they ( Hoyt ) are listening to us :darkbeer:


----------



## thespyhunter

Carphunter said:


> So, I should pick up an X8 or X7 and a can of camo spray paint
> 
> actually, i blew up the pics we have to try and see a diff in them.


I see a Vector cam with a module for adjustability, which is what alot of people have complained about ~ no adjustability


----------



## wihunter402

thespyhunter said:


> Guys , guys , guys....
> How easily you all loose faith in Hoyt. You've seen 4 out of probably 14-17 bows, and most of you are dissapointed or feel let down. How different are the new Bowtech's ? They added a rollergaurd and a suppressor. Mathews made the Drenalin a little longer. There is not much more they can do except improve the current designs until the next "breakthrough" is made.
> 
> _While I do not see alot of new stuff as of yet, look at what you do see._
> *Hoyt basically brought back the UltraTec, which is what everyone pissed and moaned about when they dropped it last year.*
> Also , I know for fact that the Vectrix / Vulcan type bows lost about 1/2 - 3/4 of a pound, which has always been a gripe of alot of you ~ "theyre too heavy ".
> 
> Give it some time fellas , and if nothing else , at least know that they ( Hoyt ) are listening to us :darkbeer:


Very well said. The Vulcan got a little faster and lighter. The Vectrix replacement has yet to be seen. Lets wait to see all and then SHOOT everything we can before we decide.


----------



## Supershark

*NO TURBO-ELITE *​


----------



## Aceman

thespyhunter said:


> Guys , guys , guys....
> How easily you all loose faith in Hoyt. You've seen 4 out of probably 14-17 bows, and most of you are dissapointed or feel let down. How different are the new Bowtech's ? They added a rollergaurd and a suppressor. Mathews made the Drenalin a little longer. There is not much more they can do except improve the current designs until the next "breakthrough" is made.
> 
> _While I do not see alot of new stuff as of yet, look at what you do see._
> *Hoyt basically brought back the UltraTec, which is what everyone pissed and moaned about when they dropped it last year.*
> Also , I know for fact that the Vectrix / Vulcan type bows lost about 1/2 - 3/4 of a pound, which has always been a gripe of alot of you ~ "theyre too heavy ".
> 
> Give it some time fellas , and if nothing else , at least know that they ( Hoyt ) are listening to us :darkbeer:



Thanks for the post i agree. I think it is funny that you can never please some people. From what i see this is what every one wanted Hoyt to do. I am very excited about the new adjustible cam and 1/2 and i love a longer riser. plus we have the ultra tec back. I think this is going to be an outstanding year for hoyt compound bows. Plus (most do not care but) Hoyt has two brand new recurve limbs that are supposed to be smoother and faster then G3 limbs. I can't wait to try those out.


----------



## vito t

*!!!*



Supershark said:


> *NO TURBO-ELITE *​


NOT YET!!!!


----------



## practice-more

vito t said:


> NOT YET!!!!


That's what I like to hear!!!!


----------



## Greg M

vito t said:


> NOT YET!!!!


What are you trying to say ? There is still hope ???

So the heavens will still open and grant us our wish, a steroid overdosed, supercharged elite ????


----------



## INDBowhunter

Does anyone know is there or is there not a Vectrix XL replacement parallel limb hunting bow still to come out at 320 fps? Cause if there isn't, I need to get to the dealer to order a Vectrix XL before they are discontinued. Someone has to know by now.


----------



## thespyhunter

INDBowhunter said:


> Does anyone know is there or is there not a Vectrix XL replacement parallel limb hunting bow still to come out at 320 fps? Cause if there isn't, I need to get to the dealer to order a Vectrix XL before they are discontinued. Someone has to know by now.


There is ~ 36" ATA , 7" BH , 320 IBO ~ confirmed by my dealer last week when he made his preview order


----------



## HoytHunter4

just looked on the website, everything will be new on October 22. Lets just see the bows already im tired of waitinggggggg.:BangHead:


----------



## outback jack

Well now I can't figure out what I'm going to do for my new target bow. The x7, x8, or 737. It has been so long since I have had a non parallel limb bow, do the non parallel bow have a different feel during the shot. Also I wonder if the new cams are going to have dual draw stops like the vectors. Personally thats why I don't like the cam 1/2 because of the spongy feel. Hopefully the new cams will have dual draw stops.:tongue:


----------



## Aceman

HoytHunter4 said:


> just looked on the website, everything will be new on October 22. Lets just see the bows already im tired of waitinggggggg.:BangHead:



I totally agree with you. We should also find the person that said that it would be updated on the 16th and hang them  :wink::wink:

i guess technically it has been updated... to say oct 22 :set1_violent002::set1_violent002:


----------



## viperarcher

Just out the new webpage( Hoyt 2008 line up) will be up on 10/22/07


----------



## djmaxwe

Just talked to Hoyt and they said that they can start releasing info over the phone on the 18th, after the sales meeting. Hopefully some dealers will have some of the new bows in by then. This stinks they were saying the 16th, just think another 6 days.


----------



## Carphunter

darn, darn darn... I'm one of the poor buggers without a bow period right now. Like the XL's... but don't want to buy one a week before the new stuff drops.


----------



## viperarcher

well from what I can see I think I will be holding onto my Vulcan for awhile longer! (I smoked a nice deer with it! ) 5 feet a second faster on that new vulcan replacement is not enough to even consider! and a little lighter , I still feel a little heavy is a good thing for stability! Maybe they will have something in 2008 that I will want to shoot for 3D! I guess I will know when they post there hole line up!


----------



## gad

viperarcher said:


> well from what I can see I think I will be holding onto my Vulcan for awhile longer! (I smoked a nice deer with it! ) 5 feet a second faster on that new vulcan replacement is not enough to even consider! and a little lighter , I still feel a little heavy is a good thing for stability! Maybe they will have something in 2008 that I will want to shoot for 3D! I guess I will know when they post there hole line up!


Deception, that's what I think about the speed limit on hoyt bows. The fact is that they can't push limits more on this cam system. My 2006 hoyt powertech was 302 ibo, with more than 7.5" bh. Now they come with a bow that is 330 ibo, with 6" bh. 15 extra fps comes from the low bh, and only 13 fps from the dl specific cam system (my powertech is dl adjustable).

This is a fact, who is waiting more speed from hoyt will not see it until they use another cam system. I dream about hoyts using the binary cam system.


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX

Not too impressed, especially that theres a Vulcan and a Katera....but you can always count on the performance of a Hoyt!


----------



## Carphunter

I've now heard one dealer mention something called a "Cobalt." Not sure, but he game the impression it was woman's or youth bow or something.


----------



## DesertRat

*Seven 37*

It looks like the Seven 37 is similar to the '04 X-tec in many ways. 

I thought they were coming out with at 37"ATA, 7.5" BH, 320 FPS bow. What happened to that or was that just a nasty rumor?

-DR


----------



## Q2DEATH

These bows are looking extremely sweet. Regretting the Constitution purchase this year, should've saved my money.

The X7 and 737 are already tugging at my wallet. Damn, I didn't want to buy another bow this year.


----------



## wihunter402

DesertRat said:


> It looks like the Seven 37 is similar to the '04 X-tec in many ways.
> 
> I thought they were coming out with at 37"ATA, 7.5" BH, 320 FPS bow. What happened to that or was that just a nasty rumor?
> 
> -DR


I Love my xTec and that is exactly what I thought when I started looking at the seven 37 closer.


----------



## Q2DEATH

gad said:


> Deception, that's what I think about the speed limit on hoyt bows. The fact is that they can't push limits more on this cam system. My 2006 hoyt powertech was 302 ibo, with more than 7.5" bh. Now they come with a bow that is 330 ibo, with 6" bh. 15 extra fps comes from the low bh, and only 13 fps from the dl specific cam system (my powertech is dl adjustable).
> 
> This is a fact, who is waiting more speed from hoyt will not see it until they use another cam system. I dream about hoyts using the binary cam system.



Hoyts, by far, come the closest to truely living up to their IBO ratings, lies are left to Mathews, deception is left to Bowtec; such as draw lengths being 3/4 of an inch longer than what they're supposed to be.


----------



## vito t

*Not Yet!*



Greg M said:


> What are you trying to say ? There is still hope ???
> 
> So the heavens will still open and grant us our wish, a steroid overdosed, supercharged elite ????


Greg M...Practice-more...

NOT YET...means I'm just hoping and hoping and hoping...like the rest of the bunch...for just a bit faster proelite. Just HOPING, my dear friends, NOT KNOWING. NOT YET is my positive approach to the matter... It means IT CAN HAPPEN, and, hopefully IT WILL!!!!!
On the other hand, even if they don't change a thing with the elit series, they're - by my opinion - STILL THE BEST BOWS IN THE WORLD!!!!! :tongue:

And Aceman...let's not hang him - the men is in pain, 'cos, I'm shure, he's on our side too...:darkbeer:

Anyway, I hope I'll have some pictures of the new bows tomorrow - and if I do get them somehow, AT will be the first to know that!!! And the first to see them too ...

If not, we'll just have to wait untill october 22...Sorry to say, but I'm seeing a picture of a post on october 22nd saying the page will be updated on november 1st... UPS.... Where's my positive approach now:embara:


----------



## CoppertoneSPF15

Q2DEATH said:


> Hoyts, by far, come the closest to truely living up to their IBO ratings...


Even more than that! In my experience, Hoyt's typically are actually faster than their IBO rating. :wink:


I have an Ultratec XT2000 06 /w the 2.5 spirals. Per factory spec, the 2.5 spirals should give an Ultratec XT2000 25.5 dl. I'm shooting it with side plates (+1/8") and have the cams biased toward the outer perf marks for a true AMO draw of 25 7/8" draw /w the stop in the 65% LO peg.

With a 325grn arrow, superball peep, 1 UltraJaxII + 2 Eliminator buttons top and bottom, dloop, this bow fires 293fps at 63lbs. That's no typo folks, 25 7/8" draw with a fully dressed string, above IBO weight arrow, at 63lbs. Per Hoyt specs, this bow is rated at 320fps IBO.



My Vectrix XL @ 26", 57lbs, 294 grn arrow, 63% LO /w XHogger's adjustable draw stop gives me 286fps. That's also with a fully dressed string - superball peep, 1 UltraJaxII + 2 Eliminator buttons top and bottom. VectrixXL rated at 316fps IBO @ 75% LO. 



My fiances Turbotec 06 /w spirals @ 23 7/8", 43lbs, 275grn arrow, 65% LO, fully dressed string (superball peep, 1 UltraJax + 1 eliminator top and bottom) shoots at 268fps. Turbotec rated at 330fps IBO. 


All three bows shooting at least 10-15fps faster than they should be according to Hoyt's IBO speed ratings. I don't get that kind of performance out of any of my other bows. SBXT, E.Vegas, Impact, Vengeance, GenII, Scorpion...


----------



## Greg M

I was just kidding.



vito t said:


> Greg M...Practice-more...
> 
> NOT YET...means I'm just hoping and hoping and hoping...like the rest of the bunch...for just a bit faster proelite. Just HOPING, my dear friends, NOT KNOWING. NOT YET is my positive approach to the matter... It means IT CAN HAPPEN, and, hopefully IT WILL!!!!!
> On the other hand, even if they don't change a thing with the elit series, they're - by my opinion - STILL THE BEST BOWS IN THE WORLD!!!!! :tongue:
> 
> And Aceman...let's not hang him - the men is in pain, 'cos, I'm shure, he's on our side too...:darkbeer:
> 
> Anyway, I hope I'll have some pictures of the new bows tomorrow - and if I do get them somehow, AT will be the first to know that!!! And the first to see them too ...
> 
> If not, we'll just have to wait untill october 22...Sorry to say, but I'm seeing a picture of a post on october 22nd saying the page will be updated on november 1st... UPS.... Where's my positive approach now:embara:


----------



## BOWGOD

CoppertoneSPF15 said:


> Even more than that! In my experience, Hoyt's typically are actually faster than their IBO rating. :wink:
> 
> 
> I have an Ultratec XT2000 06 /w the 2.5 spirals. Per factory spec, the 2.5 spirals should give an Ultratec XT2000 25.5 dl. I'm shooting it with side plates (+1/8") and have the cams biased toward the outer perf marks for a true AMO draw of 25 7/8" draw /w the stop in the 65% LO peg.
> 
> With a 325grn arrow, superball peep, 1 UltraJaxII + 2 Eliminator buttons top and bottom, dloop, this bow fires 293fps at 63lbs. That's no typo folks, 25 7/8" draw with a fully dressed string, above IBO weight arrow, at 63lbs. Per Hoyt specs, this bow is rated at 320fps IBO.
> 
> 
> 
> My Vectrix XL @ 26", 57lbs, 294 grn arrow, 63% LO /w XHogger's adjustable draw stop gives me 286fps. That's also with a fully dressed string - superball peep, 1 UltraJaxII + 2 Eliminator buttons top and bottom. VectrixXL rated at 316fps IBO @ 75% LO.
> 
> 
> 
> My fiances Turbotec 06 /w spirals @ 23 7/8", 43lbs, 275grn arrow, 65% LO, fully dressed string (superball peep, 1 UltraJax + 1 eliminator top and bottom) shoots at 268fps. Turbotec rated at 330fps IBO.
> 
> 
> All three bows shooting at least 10-15fps faster than they should be according to Hoyt's IBO speed ratings. I don't get that kind of performance out of any of my other bows. SBXT, E.Vegas, Impact, Vengeance, GenII, Scorpion...



i can back up that claim i own a few protecs w/spirals, set at 26.5" draw i can get 290 out of them that's advertised at 310 ibo, i could get that much at 28.5 inch draw (maybe even 28)


----------



## rustyfence

I know my 07 Vectrix, is rated at 316. I have shot it faster than that at 28" and a legal arrow. If you tune those cams right, and get them dialed in, you can blow the IBO speed rating out the window on every Hoyt I have ever shot.


----------



## wihunter402

Off topic a little but how are you guys setting up the cams to get that kind or performance? I have mine set up like Javi says so that they fire at the same time. Do you over rotate the top or bottom or do you just keep playing and see what works best?


----------



## MoBOWhunter181

Man i was hoping they would have come out with something that is comparable to the x force or airbornes. I've always wanted a hoyt, looks like ill just have to wait another year.


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*Accuracy is the most important issue.*



MoBOWhunter181 said:


> Man i was hoping they would have come out with something that is comparable to the x force or airbornes. I've always wanted a hoyt, looks like ill just have to wait another year.


Those bows are at impressive speeds, but nothing compares to accuracy from a Hoyt. The average shooter will have trouble with those extreme sets, not that you would Sir.


----------



## CoppertoneSPF15

wihunter402 said:


> Off topic a little but how are you guys setting up the cams to get that kind or performance? I have mine set up like Javi says so that they fire at the same time. Do you over rotate the top or bottom or do you just keep playing and see what works best?


The easiest way is to twist down the cables and string. None of my bows are set at factory specs. But I do begin my tuning process by setting to factory specs. After setting to factory specs, I twist down strings and cable a bit. Approx. 2-3 twists in each cable and about 3-5 in the string. This preloads the limbs a bit, bumps up your peak weight slightly. The important thing here is the increase in preload. Helps to increase efficiency, quiets down the bow a bit too. You should end up with approx. 1/8"-1/4" less ATA depending on your bow. With longer ATAs like ProtecXT3000, I use more preload twists. More string and cable gives you more room to twist down.

From there, I usually bias the rotation toward the outer perf marks on both cams equally. You're still maintaining timing/sync but you're altering the position of the cams. You do this by further twisting down the cables. Note that this will add around 1/4"-3/8" to your drawlength. 

How much preload in step 2 and rotation bias in step 3 you'll have to tinker with to figure out optimal positioning for your bow. I find it differs even with the same model, same limbs, same cams from bow to bow. I make incremental adjustments and shoot 5 arrows or so to gage where I'm at. It's a bit tedious. 

Once I've found the optimal speed position, I start testing out string weight locations. I like using BowJax UltraJax II's in combination with Eliminator rubber buttons as string weights. With spirals around the 26" draw range, I can usually net 2-5fps with weights positioned around 1.5-2" away from the cam/string separation point. Again, differs from bow to bow. DL and even draw weight setting affects optimal position. I usually start from 4" out and start moving the weights in 1/2" at a time. Then go back to the fastest placement 1/2" section and adjust by 1/4". After finding position, I experiment with weighting. I start with 1 UltraJaxII and progressively add on eliminator buttons until I start losing speed. If I need to add enough eliminator buttons, I sometimes go to 2 UltraJaxIIs. 

After all that, I go back and fine tweak for draw length. With a full grip, I just shim the grip to micro tune the final 1/16"-1/8" DL adjustment. It's easy to maintain an approx target dl. Example, say I'm shooting for a final dl of 26 3/8" draw. After initially setting to factory specs, I'll probably find the AMO draw around 26 1/8" to 26 1/4". I know I'll be adding around 1/4" to 3/8" after preloading and biasing rotation. That puts me within range to do the fine adjustments to dl by shimming the full grip. If I need to go up or down from there, I keep that in mind when biasing rotation and adjust accordingly. 

If I'm shooting with side plates, I'm measuring the draw with a marked arrow from the very get go through each step. 

Takes about 2-3 hours of work to go through all this tweaking. If all I'm doing is setting to factory specs, timing/syncing, I can do that in about 5 mins (what Javi's guide teaches you how to do). But, I enjoy working on bows and the extra time I spend doing this stuff usually nets me 10-20fps more depending on my final settings/bow/cams. 

One thing to note is that the Vector and C2 cams benefit tremendously from string weights and low letoff. The IBO speed ratings for the Vectors are at 75% LO. Going from 75% to 63% LO alone netted me nearly 10fps increase. String weights added another 7-8fps.


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*I took a look............*



Carphunter said:


> So, I should pick up an X8 or X7 and a can of camo spray paint
> 
> actually, i blew up the pics we have to try and see a diff in them.


I took a close look at these new cams compared to the FX cams by reflex. They are are close but different. Would love to know if they have a solid wall................................

:cocktail:ukey::darkbeer:


----------



## thespyhunter

CoppertoneSPF15 said:


> The easiest way is to twist down the cables and string. None of my bows are set at factory specs. But I do begin my tuning process by setting to factory specs. After setting to factory specs, I twist down strings and cable a bit. Approx. 2-3 twists in each cable and about 3-5 in the string. This preloads the limbs a bit, bumps up your peak weight slightly. The important thing here is the increase in preload. Helps to increase efficiency, quiets down the bow a bit too. You should end up with approx. 1/8"-1/4" less ATA depending on your bow. With longer ATAs like ProtecXT3000, I use more preload twists. More string and cable gives you more room to twist down.
> 
> From there, I usually bias the rotation toward the outer perf marks on both cams equally. You're still maintaining timing/sync but you're altering the position of the cams. You do this by further twisting down the cables. Note that this will add around 1/4"-3/8" to your drawlength.
> 
> How much preload in step 2 and rotation bias in step 3 you'll have to tinker with to figure out optimal positioning for your bow. I find it differs even with the same model, same limbs, same cams from bow to bow. I make incremental adjustments and shoot 5 arrows or so to gage where I'm at. It's a bit tedious.
> 
> Once I've found the optimal speed position, I start testing out string weight locations. I like using BowJax UltraJax II's in combination with Eliminator rubber buttons as string weights. With spirals around the 26" draw range, I can usually net 2-5fps with weights positioned around 1.5-2" away from the cam/string separation point. Again, differs from bow to bow. DL and even draw weight setting affects optimal position. I usually start from 4" out and start moving the weights in 1/2" at a time. Then go back to the fastest placement 1/2" section and adjust by 1/4". After finding position, I experiment with weighting. I start with 1 UltraJaxII and progressively add on eliminator buttons until I start losing speed. If I need to add enough eliminator buttons, I sometimes go to 2 UltraJaxIIs.
> 
> After all that, I go back and fine tweak for draw length. With a full grip, I just shim the grip to micro tune the final 1/16"-1/8" DL adjustment. It's easy to maintain an approx target dl. Example, say I'm shooting for a final dl of 26 3/8" draw. After initially setting to factory specs, I'll probably find the AMO draw around 26 1/8" to 26 1/4". I know I'll be adding around 1/4" to 3/8" after preloading and biasing rotation. That puts me within range to do the fine adjustments to dl by shimming the full grip. If I need to go up or down from there, I keep that in mind when biasing rotation and adjust accordingly.
> 
> If I'm shooting with side plates, I'm measuring the draw with a marked arrow from the very get go through each step.
> 
> Takes about 2-3 hours of work to go through all this tweaking. If all I'm doing is setting to factory specs, timing/syncing, I can do that in about 5 mins (what Javi's guide teaches you how to do). But, I enjoy working on bows and the extra time I spend doing this stuff usually nets me 10-20fps more depending on my final settings/bow/cams.
> 
> One thing to note is that the Vector and C2 cams benefit tremendously from string weights and low letoff. The IBO speed ratings for the Vectors are at 75% LO. Going from 75% to 63% LO alone netted me nearly 10fps increase. String weights added another 7-8fps.



Excellent post :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## wihunter402

CoppertoneSPF15 said:


> The easiest way is to twist down the cables and string. None of my bows are set at factory specs. But I do begin my tuning process by setting to factory specs. After setting to factory specs, I twist down strings and cable a bit. Approx. 2-3 twists in each cable and about 3-5 in the string. This preloads the limbs a bit, bumps up your peak weight slightly. The important thing here is the increase in preload. Helps to increase efficiency, quiets down the bow a bit too. You should end up with approx. 1/8"-1/4" less ATA depending on your bow. With longer ATAs like ProtecXT3000, I use more preload twists. More string and cable gives you more room to twist down.
> 
> From there, I usually bias the rotation toward the outer perf marks on both cams equally. You're still maintaining timing/sync but you're altering the position of the cams. You do this by further twisting down the cables. Note that this will add around 1/4"-3/8" to your drawlength.
> 
> How much preload in step 2 and rotation bias in step 3 you'll have to tinker with to figure out optimal positioning for your bow. I find it differs even with the same model, same limbs, same cams from bow to bow. I make incremental adjustments and shoot 5 arrows or so to gage where I'm at. It's a bit tedious.
> 
> Once I've found the optimal speed position, I start testing out string weight locations. I like using BowJax UltraJax II's in combination with Eliminator rubber buttons as string weights. With spirals around the 26" draw range, I can usually net 2-5fps with weights positioned around 1.5-2" away from the cam/string separation point. Again, differs from bow to bow. DL and even draw weight setting affects optimal position. I usually start from 4" out and start moving the weights in 1/2" at a time. Then go back to the fastest placement 1/2" section and adjust by 1/4". After finding position, I experiment with weighting. I start with 1 UltraJaxII and progressively add on eliminator buttons until I start losing speed. If I need to add enough eliminator buttons, I sometimes go to 2 UltraJaxIIs.
> 
> After all that, I go back and fine tweak for draw length. With a full grip, I just shim the grip to micro tune the final 1/16"-1/8" DL adjustment. It's easy to maintain an approx target dl. Example, say I'm shooting for a final dl of 26 3/8" draw. After initially setting to factory specs, I'll probably find the AMO draw around 26 1/8" to 26 1/4". I know I'll be adding around 1/4" to 3/8" after preloading and biasing rotation. That puts me within range to do the fine adjustments to dl by shimming the full grip. If I need to go up or down from there, I keep that in mind when biasing rotation and adjust accordingly.
> 
> If I'm shooting with side plates, I'm measuring the draw with a marked arrow from the very get go through each step.
> 
> Takes about 2-3 hours of work to go through all this tweaking. If all I'm doing is setting to factory specs, timing/syncing, I can do that in about 5 mins (what Javi's guide teaches you how to do). But, I enjoy working on bows and the extra time I spend doing this stuff usually nets me 10-20fps more depending on my final settings/bow/cams.
> 
> One thing to note is that the Vector and C2 cams benefit tremendously from string weights and low letoff. The IBO speed ratings for the Vectors are at 75% LO. Going from 75% to 63% LO alone netted me nearly 10fps increase. String weights added another 7-8fps.


Wow. Thank you for sharing all that. I will be spending some time trying this with whatever I get as well as messing with my Trykon for my son. He is the same draw length as me and I know he will like it if I can get some more speed out of it.


----------



## craigos

*pro-elite for 2008?*

Does anyone know if Hoyt is offering a pro elite for 2008? If so - any major improvements or changes?

Thanks
Craig


----------



## KAJ

Carphunter said:


> I've now heard one dealer mention something called a "Cobalt." Not sure, but he game the impression it was woman's or youth bow or something.


That's correct the Kolbalt. Basically one step better than the selena. Faster, better cams and limbs but may be only available in the powder coat finishes:sad:


----------



## vito t

*Oh yeah???*



Greg M said:


> I was just kidding.


Well, thanks man...Because of you, I had to read the English - Slovene Dictionary from page 1 to 1032... just to get a sort of a proper answer...

You, you!!!!:wink:


----------



## Greg M

vito t said:


> Well, thanks man...Because of you, I had to read the English - Slovene Dictionary from page 1 to 1032... just to get a sort of a proper answer...
> 
> You, you!!!!:wink:



My humble apologies....


----------



## BOWGOD

so has anyone heard what cam options these bows will have, also what draw lengths are they going to be available in?? i sure hope they go down small enough for me i hate being left out.


----------



## KAJ

i heard that the katera will be available in the draw length that YOU want only. So if your draw length is 30" then you could adjust it about 1/2" give or take only. Bit annoying if your a growing archer


----------



## Hannes

*Hoyt pictures*

Here we go........ Hope this helps


----------



## Hannes

*Hoyt specs*

I knew the next question would be .. names and specs so here we go again....

From left to right:
Hoyt Vantage X8 (XT2000)

• Bow length 41
• Brace height 8 1/8

• IBO Speed 300 fps

Hoyt Vantage X7 (XT1000)

• Bow length 41"
• Brace height 7 ¼"

• IBO Speed 305 fps

Hoyt Seven 37 (XT2000)

• Bow length 37"
• Brace height 7 ¼"

• IBO Speed 310 fps.

Hoyt Katera (XT500)

• Bow length 33"
• Brace height 6"

• IBO Speed 330 fps.


----------



## djmaxwe

*Anyone know*

So, what camo is that they are using Realtree APG or HArdwoods Green? I can't really tell.


----------



## bornagain

Coppertone hit the nail on the head I don't own or have ever owned a Hoyt that has not gone at least 7 fps faster then the advertised IBO rating. If you do the math my Crackerized Vulcan goes 333 fps with an IBO arrow and it's advertised as a 325 fps bow. You can bet if the Katera is advertised at 330 fps guys will be hitting the 340 fps mark with them which is what some of these other folks are claiming. The differance is it will do these speeds and not be as harsh to draw as the the Bianary cams or the X-force. That is the beauty of the cam 1/2 system its typically smooth like a solo cam with plenty of horsepower behind it. If you look at Hoyt's history this is pretty common they usually phase stuff in and out every two years last year was a big year for them in the way of new bows. They made some improvements listen to their customers brought out some new offerings but your not going to see radical changes Thats the great thing about Hoyt they have been in business for a long time and they know what works.


----------



## thespyhunter

bornagain said:


> Coppertone hit the nail on the head I don't own or have ever owned a Hoyt that has not gone at least 7 fps faster then the advertised IBO rating. If you do the math my Crackerized Vulcan goes 333 fps with an IBO arrow and it's advertised as a 325 fps bow. You can bet if the Katera is advertised at 330 fps guys will be hitting the 340 fps mark with them which is what some of these other folks are claiming. The differance is it will do these speeds and not be as harsh to draw as the the Bianary cams or the X-force. That is the beauty of the cam 1/2 system its typically smooth like a solo cam with plenty of horsepower behind it. If you look at Hoyt's history this is pretty common they usually phase stuff in and out every two years last year was a big year for them in the way of new bows. They made some improvements listen to their customers brought out some new offerings but your not going to see radical changes Thats the great thing about Hoyt they have been in business for a long time and they know what works.


:set1_signs009:

Hoyts are just sick :jam: :tongue:


----------



## VinZ

does anyone have pics (or link) of the new colour options 'Jade' and 'Red Ember'?


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*Elite Pictures*

Elite Pictures? Anyone have them?


----------



## gilbert

I Just saw the new Hoyt's Homepage...

Brrrrr! seems to be a sniper or a killer on the run....:jksign:

Better wait quietly until the 22th!


----------



## thespyhunter

The more I look , the more I think I see a Seven 37 in my future.
I really like the curves of that bow , and can hardly wait to shoot one :tongue:.

As far as the Hoyt IBO speeds go, I think they are right on if not on the conservative side. My Vectrix is shooting an even 280 at 65# and 28" draw with Maxima Hunter arrows.


----------



## centershot

seven 37, specs a lot like the older ultratecs - nothing ground shaking in '08 for Hoyt. Looks like the old ultratec will be going another year and the $800 will be in my pocket not Hoyt's. Only 367 days until the 2009's come out!


----------



## BIGBC

bornagain said:


> Coppertone hit the nail on the head I don't own or have ever owned a Hoyt that has not gone at least 7 fps faster then the advertised IBO rating. If you do the math my Crackerized Vulcan goes 333 fps with an IBO arrow and it's advertised as a 325 fps bow. You can bet if the Katera is advertised at 330 fps guys will be hitting the 340 fps mark with them which is what some of these other folks are claiming. The differance is it will do these speeds and not be as harsh to draw as the the Bianary cams or the X-force. That is the beauty of the cam 1/2 system its typically smooth like a solo cam with plenty of horsepower behind it. If you look at Hoyt's history this is pretty common they usually phase stuff in and out every two years last year was a big year for them in the way of new bows. They made some improvements listen to their customers brought out some new offerings but your not going to see radical changes Thats the great thing about Hoyt they have been in business for a long time and they know what works.



gotta agree


----------



## Greg M

centershot said:


> seven 37, specs a lot like the older ultratecs - nothing ground shaking in '08 for Hoyt. Looks like the old ultratec will be going another year and the $800 will be in my pocket not Hoyt's. Only 367 days until the 2009's come out!


Nothing ground shaking ?????.........Hey, I was looking for a bang but all I got was a fizzle..........I absolutely love my '07 Vectrix and Ultra Elite, but this year there may be a different nationality stallion joining my stables.....


----------



## wihunter402

Greg M said:


> Nothing ground shaking ?????.........Hey, I was looking for a bang but all I got was a fizzle..........I absolutely love my '07 Vectrix and Ultra Elite, but this year there may be a different nationality stallion joining my stables.....


And when I got my Trykon I thought it was the best bow I had ever shot. I shoot it very well and still love the bow. Last year I was NOT going to shoot the new bows (anyones) but did and the Vectrix and Vulcan were amazing. I do think you have to shoot them before you judge them. I will be shooting a lot of new bows this year. If I still shoot the Hoyt's the best then I will be getting a new Hoyt. To me the Vectrix did not look a lot different then the Trykon but it sure shot better.


----------



## Redwolf

Well i really was going to try hoyt out this year but i think i might be going over to martin. Maybe another year or ever a useed one after all the hoyt fan start selling them Bows are just starting to become the expencive for my liking all bows not just hoyt.


----------



## Boludo

Before you all pass judgment on Hoyt's "failure" this year, let's wait until we shoot their flagship bow. Heck, we haven't even seen it. It may have some new stuff we haven't seen before. Typically when introducing new things, they do it with their main bow first and then the next years add it to their other bows. And, we need to shoot it. The new cams might be super sweet.


----------



## philipdimondo

*Who Else*

Come on guys, 2 new target bows (vantages), atleast 3 (Seven 37, Katera and Katera xL) new hunting bows, 2 new cam options, and the new Kobalt for the wives/teenage kids

brace heights from 6 to 8.5"
ata's from 33 to 41"
2 new colors

hoyts hit another grand slam, moreso than last year IMO

who else will give you more "new bow" options????????????

plus youve got the ultra and proelite to fall back on, and all their limb and cam options
i hear we still have the 38 pro and likely proxl(xt3000 limbs on a 38 riser) and montega (if not custom order is always an option)
and likely the vectrix (sounds like the katera xl took over for the vectrix xl)

what a well rounded lineup for 2008, id say

cant wait to see them all

someone needs to take a katera 70/30 with a 350 grain arrow stock and see what they get, im thinking with hoyts conservativeness 335+, maybe 340 with custom strings and speed buttons
that will shut up those who say 330 wasent enough, but thats just hoyt being modest


----------



## utch1

*The new Hoyt Recurve limbs...seen at*

*CX 900 CARBON/FOAM*

These limbs will replace the G3 limbs as the top model from Hoyt.

seen at:

*http://www.vbs-archery.nl*


----------



## wihunter402

philipdimondo said:


> Come on guys, 2 new target bows (vantages), atleast 3 (Seven 37, Katera and Katera xL) new hunting bows, 2 new cam options, and the new Kobalt for the wives/teenage kids
> 
> brace heights from 6 to 8.5"
> ata's from 33 to 41"
> 2 new colors
> 
> hoyts hit another grand slam, moreso than last year IMO
> 
> who else will give you more "new bow" options????????????
> 
> plus youve got the ultra and proelite to fall back on, and all their limb and cam options
> i hear we still have the 38 pro and likely proxl(xt3000 limbs on a 38 riser) and montega (if not custom order is always an option)
> and likely the vectrix (sounds like the katera xl took over for the vectrix xl)
> 
> what a well rounded lineup for 2008, id say
> 
> cant wait to see them all
> 
> someone needs to take a katera 70/30 with a 350 grain arrow stock and see what they get, im thinking with hoyts conservativeness 335+, maybe 340 with custom strings and speed buttons
> that will shut up those who say 330 wasent enough, but thats just hoyt being modest


Cheers to you.:darkbeer:


----------



## Skeetsbo

Well said wihunter! They still have one of the best lineups out there and the changes they made will make it even better!


----------



## centershot

Not saying they don't have a good lineup - just saying they had a good lineup in 2003 when I got my Ultratec. If I'm going to lay out $800 for a new bow, then there better be more than a bit shorter limbs and a bit longer riser. As for the extra speed - 2fps over the '03 - whoop-de-do. Oh, and the String Suppressor - maybe I can find the 20 year old Saunders Suppressor in a box in the basement. I was just expecting or hoping for more, it seems to me like they are in a slump and need some new/fresh ideas. I'm still a Hoyt Guy, but not likely an '07 Hoyt Guy.


----------



## PassThru14

*Hoyts Katera Z3*

Guys, I have a Katera 29/70
I have been shooting it for a month. While I have not shot it through a arrow meter I shot through a Bull Moose instead. Pass through at 50 Yards. Its quiet, faster than my Vectrix and no vibration at all plus she is a real nail driver.
Hoyt has a winner with this one.


----------



## -bowfreak-

PassThru14 said:


> Guys, I have a Katera 29/70
> I have been shooting it for a month. While I have not shot it through a arrow meter I shot through a Bull Moose instead. Pass through at 50 Yards. Its quiet, faster than my Vectrix and no vibration at all plus she is a real nail driver.
> Hoyt has a winner with this one.


Show off!!!! :lol: Is it the 33" model? Is it better than the Vulcan in your opinion?


----------



## PassThru14

Its the 33"..... It has a bit more speed than the vulcan I think even though it has a 1" higher brace height. More importantly its lighter in mass weight.


----------



## cetorP

*mass weight*

Like to see Hoyt go back to listing the mass weight in their printed specs again. Love my pro-elite, my ultraelite, and like my Vulcan as well, but I swore if they did not lighten up the hunting line this year I was going to find a good machinist and trim about 1/2 lb off the vulcan.... If the previous post is correct, maybe this wont be necessary.


----------



## Lost_Viking

The shop I work at in the summer just got in today the Kobalt with adjustable cam and the katera & katera xl in today the katera's new cam is a Z3, we compared it to the vectrix cam and they look real close to the same, looks to be just a little differance between them.


----------



## PassThru14

I think your machinist will have his work cut out for him lightening up the new Katera. There isn't much aluminum left in the z3 cam and the handle has more cut outs. The alpha shocks are also half the size from years prior.


----------



## Carphunter

Lost_Viking said:


> The shop I work at in the summer just got in today the Kobalt with adjustable cam and the katera & katera xl in today the katera's new cam is a Z3, we compared it to the vectrix cam and they look real close to the same, looks to be just a little differance between them.



Do we know what the DL adjustment range on the Z3 is?


----------



## Lost_Viking

Z3 cam is not adjustable in lenghths and the cam 1/2 on the kobalt was a 25.5 to 28.
I will get some pics tomorrow.


----------



## PassThru14

I don't know of any 2008 spec sheets released by Hoyt yet.


----------



## Boludo

*My bow is in *

Just called my shop and my Katera has arrived. I'm going to pick it up right now. Loading it up with a limb driver and spot hogg hunter sight. I'll report back.


----------



## practice-more

*Pictures*

If dealers are getting the 08 bows in they must have the 08 book. It would be great if someone would scan it in so we all can see it.

Any Turbine Elite?


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*Agreed*



wihunter402 said:


> Cheers to you.:darkbeer:


Agreed. Cheers to him!

:darkbeer::cocktail:ukey:


----------



## Lost_Viking

We did not get any '08 hoyt books yet and I'm even waiting on the info for the '08 pro elite bow.


----------



## practice-more

OK, thanks!


----------



## wihunter402

PassThru14 said:


> Its the 33"..... It has a bit more speed than the vulcan I think even though it has a 1" higher brace height. More importantly its lighter in mass weight.


Are you saying it has a 7" brace?? I thought it was 6". :tongue::tongue:


----------



## rohenia222

*It's in!!!!*

Just unpacked the katera!, 29-70 set it at 60# shot a 367 grain arrow it shot 280 fps, cranked up to 65# it shot 295fps, put PSE f-18 on it, with G-5 peep, braided sling, limb saver x-press, NAP quick tune rest, string loop, Gold Tips with 2" Quick spins and 100 gr points... very very nice!!! no vibration, it did have a very very faint slap sound but I think (KNOW) I can live with it believe it or not it is way better than the Vectrix as far as shot performance!!!!


----------



## viperarcher

*Vulcan Rocks!*

well to me the katera looks like a vulcan on top and a trykon on bottom! I want to be impressed but its just not doing it for me! The Vulcan points real nice and is very fast and very accurate . I am wondering if the katera points as nice and is as balanced?


----------



## rohenia222

the Vulcan is a D-O-G :embara: compared to the Katera,, Archers Spot in Bloomfield, Indiana has 2 of them now, 1 is set up to shoot, go to you local Pro Shop and see it for your self "It's all that and a bag of chips":wink:


----------



## BIGBC

pics please people =]


----------



## jamesaf2870

*katera*

We got the katara and the xl in today they are a shade lighter than the past bows but there speeds are about 5 fps faster than last years they are just as smooth and quiet. the katara ibo at 29" 70# was 320 and the xl was 305fps same specs.


----------



## BOWGOD

if bows are coming in there has to be some catalogs out there, or are they still putting 07 catalogs in the box with the 08 models? or are you guys just crazy buying new bows blind with out seeing them before you order.


----------



## rohenia222

done some minor adjustments, first reported "string slap" is now history! speed is great! had 5 other customers shoot the bow they all commented on how easy the pull was and the smotheness of the shot was head and shoulders better than last years equipment ( this was comming from guys shooting 2007 PSE X-force and 2007 mathews switchback and drenalin bows!),,no kidding on this,draw weight is set on 70# only feels about 65# or so, very nice!!


----------



## rohenia222

BOWGOD said:


> if bows are coming in there has to be some catalogs out there, or are they still putting 07 catalogs in the box with the 08 models? or are you guys just crazy buying new bows blind with out seeing them before you order.


no catalogs in the box, only a new style camo hat, key chain, and sticker,,no other papers or books.,, and yes dealers order bows blind, it happens every year.


----------



## Greg M

Boludo said:


> Before you all pass judgment on Hoyt's "failure" this year, let's wait until we shoot their flagship bow. Heck, we haven't even seen it. It may have some new stuff we haven't seen before. Typically when introducing new things, they do it with their main bow first and then the next years add it to their other bows. And, we need to shoot it. The new cams might be super sweet.


I thought one of these was their flagship bows, so if we haven't seen it yet what are your predictions ?


----------



## Archer 117

I declare MAN LAW


----------



## CoppertoneSPF15

Anyone else notice that Archineer30x is checking out the thread?  :wink:


----------



## archer109

Sucks, just got word that the only two dealers close by me don't have them in yet, probably be a week or two one said. The other said they might not be a Hoyt dealer due to the fact of not selling enough. The other dealer in the town gets the most hoyt business. I just want to try one out soon.


----------



## Good351

We got our Katara's and Katara XL's in today...So SMOOOOOOTH!!!! And the camo looks great too.


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*Spill it Sir.*



CoppertoneSPF15 said:


> Anyone else notice that Archineer30x is checking out the thread?  :wink:


As my PM stated, we have been waiting a long time. We are dying over hear! Archineer30X, spill it Sir! And if you could, let me know also about the elites, and changes.........................

:darkbeer::cocktail:ukey:


----------



## Archineer 30X

*Long time no see huh guys*

Gotta be more specific than that...

Elite risers are unchanged... new Cam & 1/2 plus option though.


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

so does that mean I can retrofit a 2007 Ultraelite with the new Cam & 1/2 plus and be relatively close to the same poundage and draw length that I'm at now with the regular cam & 1/2?


----------



## Archineer 30X

Over 10 months I guess (Jan. 5th)! was my last visit...

Katera is sweet... not usually my style as I prefer the XL specs normally. I found myself choosing the Katera over it.

The difference between the Vulcan and Katera is the Z3 cam... same FD curve, but we eeked about 6 - 9 fps out of it.

Vectrix Plus shoots about 320 - 323 fps at 30" as does the Katera at 29".

Lots nicer to shoot - built to hunt, not to be a major (you know what) to draw back. 

29", 70 pounds, 456 grain arrow, 291 fps. Tack driver with fixed blade broadheads to 100 yards and beyond. 

Camo is Realtree APG - looks nice!

Most dealers will get their preview orders today! :darkbeer:


----------



## JC280

Is the C2 cam still in the lineup for 2008?


----------



## Archineer 30X

Double Lung 'Em said:


> so does that mean I can retrofit a 2007 Ultraelite with the new Cam & 1/2 plus and be relatively close to the same poundage and draw length that I'm at now?



Unfortunately... no. It's totally redesigned so you'll lose draw weight if you switch :sad:


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*The Man Is Back*



Archineer 30X said:


> Gotta be more specific than that...
> 
> Elite risers are unchanged... new Cam & 1/2 plus option though.


Welcome, welcome, welcome. Great to see you my Man!

Ok so elites risers are the same, good good, will keep my proelite. Let's talk cams. Is there a new version of the spiral cam and a half?

Does the replacement on the original cam and a half have a solid wall?

More questions to follow but I will let my brothers in the bond get theirs in as well!

:darkbeer::cocktail:ukey:


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

new limbs and cams a whole lot cheaper than a new Ultraelite.


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*Your better off Selling..*



Double Lung 'Em said:


> new limbs and cams a whole lot cheaper than a new Ultraelite.


You might do better to sell on ebay and get a new one straight from the factory. Less headaches and will likely cost you about the same amount of money!


----------



## Archineer 30X

JC280 said:


> Is the C2 cam still in the lineup for 2008?


C2 stays on elites... custom on X7 and X8.

IMO, the 7 & 8 are phenomenal shooting bows - excellent target bows - so smooth, no recoil, quiet, and extremely stable feeling - aim like they're on a bench-rest! X7 ought to be a great out west hunting bow too.


----------



## Big Daddy POP

Archineer 30X said:


> C2 stays on elites... custom on X7 and X8.
> 
> IMO, the 7 & 8 are phenomenal shooting bows - excellent target bows - so smooth, no recoil, quiet, and extremely stable feeling - aim like they're on a bench-rest! X7 ought to be a great out west hunting bow too.


Sounds outstanding! Looking at an x8, (need all the help by way of brace height that I can get.) So when you say custom on x7 and x8 you mean cam and a half plus?


----------



## Greg M

Archineer 30X said:


> Gotta be more specific than that...
> 
> Elite risers are unchanged... new Cam & 1/2 plus option though.


So visually the new '08 Elite range will look identical to the '07 ( except the cam ). I read this on a web page.

Hoyt Pro Elite XT3000 - Cam&1/2 Plus (2008)

Take your target shooting to the next level! Every feature of the Elite Series bows has been engineered to increase accuracy, including the torque-free grip machined directly in the riser. 2008 specification model not yet available. [more...]

Unfortunately there was no picture with it.

Does that mean the grip is different ?


----------



## IBDBOSS

So since the Elites didn't change, what colors are they being offered in? What do you think of the draw cycle on the new cams? Which cam do you think will be the chosen one for tournament use this year?


----------



## -bowfreak-

Archineer 30X said:


> Over 10 months I guess (Jan. 5th)! was my last visit...
> 
> Katera is sweet... not usually my style as I prefer the XL specs normally. I found myself choosing the Katera over it.
> 
> The difference between the Vulcan and Katera is the Z3 cam... same FD curve, but we eeked about 6 - 9 fps out of it.
> 
> Vectrix Plus shoots about 320 - 323 fps at 30" as does the Katera at 29".
> 
> Lots nicer to shoot - built to hunt, not to be a major (you know what) to draw back.
> 
> 29", 70 pounds, 456 grain arrow, 291 fps. Tack driver with fixed blade broadheads to 100 yards and beyond.
> Camo is Realtree APG - looks nice!
> 
> Most dealers will get their preview orders today! :darkbeer:


Is this the Vectrix Plus or the Katera?


----------



## Archineer 30X

Big Daddy POP said:


> Welcome, welcome, welcome. Great to see you my Man!
> 
> Ok so elites risers are the same, good good, will keep my proelite. Let's talk cams. Is there a new version of the spiral cam and a half?
> 
> Does the replacement on the original cam and a half have a solid wall?
> 
> More questions to follow but I will let my brothers in the bond get theirs in as well!
> 
> :darkbeer::cocktail:ukey:


I must apologize on not having time to remaster the spiral cam. :embara:

It's my favorite target cam too. Z3 was a major undertaking and has a bunch of new technology that we're leaving un-told. It stores the same amount of energy as the Vector, feels arguably smoother and shoots 6 - 9 fps faster. It would be nice to resurrect the monster spiral and tame it accordingly but we'll have to wait a while. You might see something on my bow this year under construction at a tournament. Just hoping there will be enough time


----------



## Dagobullets

Archineer 30X said:


> Gotta be more specific than that...
> 
> Elite risers are unchanged... new Cam & 1/2 plus option though.


That's really disappointing. If you would have said a StealthShot was added as well as the Cam & 1/2 Plus, I'd have plunked down the $1100 bucks or so for a new bow -- even though my Pro Elite is a 4 month old 2007. 

Some have commented on this thread that the StealthShot silencer is not a big deal. All you have to do is shoot the 38 Pro and the Pro Elite side by side to realize the difference that little piece of rubber makes. I like the geometry of the Pro Elite better than the 38 Pro and it seems easier to aim and hold level, but the 38 Pro is much smoother, quieter and doesn't have 1/10th the vibration of my Pro Elite -- which routinely loosens the cam screws despite using blue locktite on them.

Oh well, maybe they'll get it right next year. Thanks for the info. Saved me some $$$ and wasted time watching this thread in anticipation of what might have been.


----------



## Greg M

So which bow will be considered the flagship target bow, the elites or the x8 ?


----------



## Archineer 30X

bowfreaknasty said:


> Is this the Vectrix Plus or the Katera?



Sorry for the confusion... that's my Katera at 29" (85.7 ft lb KE)


----------



## -bowfreak-

Another question. The upper riser shock on the Katera concerns me. I have shot some shorter ATA bows that my pins end up nearly hidden by the limb pocket. I am 6'4" tall and my peep ends up high on the string. I had an Ultramag in which this happened but, they weren't hidden just up close to the upper limb pocket. I currently shoot an 03 ultratec and I have no problems with this at all. Could this be an issue with the Katera? Forgot to add....could the riser shock block my line of sight to the pins?


----------



## thespyhunter

*Archineer 30X*

Tell us about the Seven 37.
Lots of folks were dissapointed with the dropping of the Ultratec. 
How does the Seven 37 compare?
I like the new curves of it.

PS ~ good to hear from you


----------



## Carphunter

Archineer 30X said:


> Katera is sweet... not usually my style as I prefer the XL specs normally. I found myself choosing the Katera over it.
> 
> The difference between the Vulcan and Katera is the Z3 cam... same FD curve, but we eeked about 6 - 9 fps out of it.
> 
> Vectrix Plus shoots about 320 - 323 fps at 30" as does the Katera at 29".
> 
> Lots nicer to shoot - built to hunt, not to be a major (you know what) to draw back.


So, using terms seen in this thread... and trying to match up what you're saying, do we have:
Katera
Katera XL
Vectrix Plus

Or are the XL and the Plus the same thing?

Also, which bows could have possibly gone out to dealers Kateras and Kobalt I've seen mentioned, but did any Vantages or Seven37's go out?

Thanks for piping in


----------



## BOWGOD

Archineer 30X said:


> I must apologize on not having time to remaster the spiral cam. :embara:
> 
> It's my favorite target cam too. Z3 was a major undertaking and has a bunch of new technology that we're leaving un-told. It stores the same amount of energy as the Vector, feels arguably smoother and shoots 6 - 9 fps faster. It would be nice to resurrect the monster spiral and tame it accordingly but we'll have to wait a while. You might see something on my bow this year under construction at a tournament. Just hoping there will be enough time




man that's just something you need to make time for. my biggest hope this year was the return of the spirals. you could at least give me a word of hope for 09:wink:

while i got you here could you post up the draw length ranges on these new bows as well as what cam options we have.

i may talk myself into a new indoor bow, but my hunting and 3d bows will remain the same until you bring back the spirals and hopefully a suitable protec replacement (something with the same geometry)


----------



## sneak1413

i thought i would give you guys a review of the new hoyts. our shop got the kateras and the vectix in today. the new kateras are lighter and faster this year than the vectrix and vulcan. they are definetally not the quietest bows out there but neither was the 07 hoyts. my constitution was quiter than all the new bows that came in today. they are definately shooters but with the bowtechs in the same shop i doubt they will sell like they used to. the bt was much quiter and still smoother than the katera. im not trying to bash hoyt or talk up my bowtech it is just that they are the only two i have shot of the 08's and i just giving a comparison.


----------



## Archineer 30X

Should be no shock blocking going on... :wink: All machined Hoyt's have a wide sight window full length. At 6'4" your draw length may not work for the Katera... it maxes at 30". You'll need to shoot Kat XL (goes to 31.5).

I've seen quite a few anodized X7's and 8's going out. Mostly to fill our European preview orders... but they're in production in most common draw lengths.

The 737 is a great UltraTec replacement. Very similar look and feel. Slightly more parallel pocket angle for less recoil and a stealth shot for less arm slap/clothing interference.

Cam & 1/2 plus is nice... I think the feel is similar to the old stand by. The speed is better on the shorter-limbed bows than previous versions and I think the wall's firmer.


----------



## macatac

Dagobullets said:


> That's really disappointing. If you would have said a StealthShot was added as well as the Cam & 1/2 Plus, I'd have plunked down the $1100 bucks or so for a new bow -- even though my Pro Elite is a 4 month old 2007.
> 
> Some have commented on this thread that the StealthShot silencer is not a big deal. All you have to do is shoot the 38 Pro and the Pro Elite side by side to realize the difference that little piece of rubber makes. I like the geometry of the Pro Elite better than the 38 Pro and it seems easier to aim and hold level, but the 38 Pro is much smoother, quieter and doesn't have 1/10th the vibration of my Pro Elite -- which routinely loosens the cam screws despite using blue locktite on them.
> 
> Oh well, maybe they'll get it right next year. Thanks for the info. Saved me some $$$ and wasted time watching this thread in anticipation of what might have been.


I might suggest you time your bow or check specs. My ProElite was extremely quiet and very shock free. Something does not sound right with what you are describing.

macatac


----------



## sneak1413

macatac said:


> I might suggest you time your bow or check specs. My ProElite was extremely quiet and very shock free. Something does not sound right with what you are describing.
> 
> macatac


my ultra elite was very smooth for the specs and design on the bow as well. my constitution is still much smoother and quieter but i never had a problem with any screws coming loose on my ultraelite. i was very impressed with it.


----------



## Archineer 30X

Vectrix Plus is the Vectrix with Z3

Katera XL is all new XL with Z3


----------



## Marcus

Hoyt should have called the Z3 the Spiral Plus so that all the people crying for the old 2003 Spiral cams would be quiet.

Also am I the only one who thinks they should have added 'Pro' to the front of the Vantage X8 name.  (perhaps they are saving that for the 48" version)


----------



## -bowfreak-

Archineer 30X said:


> Should be no shock blocking going on... :wink: All machined Hoyt's have a wide sight window full length. At 6'4" your draw length may not work for the Katera... it maxes at 30". You'll need to shoot Kat XL (goes to 31.5).
> 
> I've seen quite a few anodized X7's and 8's going out. Mostly to fill our European preview orders... but they're in production in most common draw lengths.
> 
> The 737 is a great UltraTec replacement. Very similar look and feel. Slightly more parallel pocket angle for less recoil and a stealth shot for less arm slap/clothing interference.
> 
> Cam & 1/2 plus is nice... I think the feel is similar to the old stand by. The speed is better on the shorter-limbed bows than previous versions and I think the wall's firmer.



Nice Zinger!!!!!  I don't think it will be a problem. I shoot a short draw for my size, I shoot 29" and a loop. I could almost shoot a 28.5" due to the way I shorten my release to where the trigger is in the middle joint in my finger, ala Michael Braden(You guys need to get him back). Thanks for all the great info.


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

*Msrp*

How about some MSRP?

X7 - ???
X8 - ???

How about the wall on the cam & 1/2 plus? Does it have a draw stop like the Spiral/Vector/C2????

Also how does the draw cycle compare cam & 1/2 vs. cam & 1/2 plus?


----------



## Greg M

So will the Elites still be their flagship target bow or the x8 ?

And what about the torque free built in hand grip I mentioned in my earlier post ? Will this change the grip in the Elites ?


----------



## Marcus

The torque free grip was introduced into the UltraElite in 2006. 
Hard to improve on perfection.


----------



## Dagobullets

macatac said:


> I might suggest you time your bow or check specs. My ProElite was extremely quiet and very shock free. Something does not sound right with what you are describing.
> 
> macatac


Maybe I got a Friday or a Monday bow. :wink: Not trying to bash Hoyt (I love my bows), but I can't understand why the oldest bow in the lineup is the one that doesn't get any improvements? Most of the folks I was talking to would have bet the farm that the elite series would get some kind of overhaul this year. 

As for my Pro Elite, it has been to the shop a couple of times and has been given a clean bill of health. The first time it went in, the tune up got rid of some of the vibration, but the screws on the Cam & 1/2's would still work loose. 

I finally I got rid of most of the remaining vibration the ole' fashion way -- adding lots of rubber and weight. I got that idea from looking at other elites on the line and talking to the owners (the little Doinker hanging off the back of the rizer with three Dawgs has done the most to quiet it down and I replace the Alpha Shocks frequently (three sets in four months -- I shoot a lot). So, I don't think I'm alone with this problem although I do recognize that most people do not have the same issues that I have and those that do solve it as I have.


----------



## HotLZ

A few questions: The Katera XL goes to 31.5" draw length correct? What is the brace height, axle to axle, and IBO on this bow? Are the cams fixed draw length or do they take modules? Same strings/cables as last year? Thx.


----------



## Greg M

Marcus said:


> The torque free grip was introduced into the UltraElite in 2006.
> Hard to improve on perfection.


Thanks Marcus, so its the same as my '07 Ultra Elite. It was just highlighted in an '08 listing so I thought it might be something new again. But what is considered the Flagship target bow? The '08 Elites or the x8 ???


----------



## macatac

Dagobullets said:


> Maybe I got a Friday or a Monday bow. :wink: Not trying to bash Hoyt (I love my bows), but I can't understand why the oldest bow in the lineup is the one that doesn't get any improvements? Most of the folks I was talking to would have bet the farm that the elite series would get some kind of overhaul this year.
> 
> As for my Pro Elite, it has been to the shop a couple of times and has been given a clean bill of health. The first time it went in, the tune up got rid of some of the vibration, but the screws on the Cam & 1/2's would still work loose.
> 
> I finally I got rid of most of the remaining vibration the ole' fashion way -- adding lots of rubber and weight. I got that idea from looking at other elites on the line and talking to the owners (the little Doinker hanging off the back of the rizer with three Dawgs has done the most to quiet it down and I replace the Alpha Shocks frequently (three sets in four months -- I shoot a lot). So, I don't think I'm alone with this problem although I do recognize that most people do not have the same issues that I have and those that do solve it as I have.


It could be the bow personality. The only rubber I added to my 06 ProElite was a 28" doinker D2 Elite, and a couple of string leaches. I did shoot spiral cams, so no screws to worry about. However, my "target" bow was as quiet or quieter than many of the hunting setups in the shop. If you have checked it out at the shop and not seen anything, it could just be that bow. 

I did end up trading my PE, but only because I shot my 06 Ultratec with Spirals better. So I got another 06 UT with Spirals. Those 3 Hoyts for me were quiet, and very vibe free. Just great bows.

macatac


----------



## djmaxwe

*Specs*

Does anyone know the specs on the Vectrix Plus and maybe some pics. I would guess that the Katera will be the Flag ship bow for 08. Has anyone shot the KAtera at any long distances 50 plus yards and how did it perform with a short brace heigth.


----------



## Greg M

djmaxwe said:


> Does anyone know the specs on the Vectrix Plus and maybe some pics. I would guess that the Katera will be the Flag ship bow for 08. Has anyone shot the KAtera at any long distances 50 plus yards and how did it perform with a short brace heigth.


But I wouldn't have thought the Katera would be their flagship target bow, not at 33 inch. Here is what i have found.

Hoyt has totally dominated target competitions in the compound division in 2006 and 2007. Again, Hoyt archers captured all 4 men and 4 women slots for the World Cup Finals in Dubai. 

Winning the World Championships Indoor and Outdoor, European Field Championships and setting numerous World Records in 2007 are just some of the highlights. The most recent World Record was set by Jamie van Natta with a 1412 for the full FITA and 354 for 50m.

Hoyt have announced a number of new compound models for 2008. Our suppliers have confirmed that a limited number of models in limited specifications are now available...


Hoyt Katera:

This is the new speed bow from Hoyt. In 2007 Hoyt introduced the string stopper and archers learned that they could comfortably shoot a bow with a lower brace height without problems.

The new Katera has translated this information to a compact, fast hunting bow that will suit those archers looking for a top quality, high speed compound bow.

At present, only available in Hunting colors.

- Bow Length: 33in
- Brace Height: 6in
- IBO Speed: 330fps

Available model: Hoyt Katera XT500 with Z3 Cam&1/2 - RH - Hunting - 70lbs peak - 29in draw

I would have thought the flagship would be the Elites or x8


----------



## Marcus

Hoyt's flagships are usually the 33" hunting bows. Trykon 2 years ago and Vectrix last year. 
The Elites should still be the flagship target bows. I can't see many dropping them in favour of the Vantage. Now I think about it I am puzzled by the Vantage. The Elite risers are awesome, so why produce a competitor that's not as good?


----------



## TheTone

Really like the looks and sounds of the 737, maybe the best thing to replace an Ultratec is something super close to it. Will have to see what the rest of the new lineup is.

Archineer, no Max 1 camo this year or an option for it?


----------



## BOWGOD

Marcus said:


> Hoyt's flagships are usually the 33" hunting bows. Trykon 2 years ago and Vectrix last year.
> The Elites should still be the flagship target bows. I can't see many dropping them in favour of the Vantage. Now I think about it I am puzzled by the Vantage. The Elite risers are awesome, so why produce a competitor that's not as good?


the elite series are the top end as far as target bows but as with any bow out there they may be great for one and not so great for another, i found this out the hard way last year, i sold my protec and bought a proelite just to find out the proelite wasn't quite right for me and i shot the protec 10x better, i ended up selling the elite and buying another protec, this is the reason the vantage series is an important part of the line up, and i for one am stoked about the new target bows can't wait to try them out.

if someone would just post the dang draw length range for them so i can see if i've been left out or not.


----------



## 3D bowman

I dont know if they aren't as good but the price will be. I have a proelite and last year I shot my trykon XL for 5 weeks for indoor spots and shot a 58X and four 59X 300 games. The next week I picked up my new 38 Pro with C2 cams and shot a 59X with that the first time I shot it. These 2 bows shot just as scores just as good as my Proelite XT 3000. I actually felt most comfortable with the Trykon XL.


----------



## Marcus

The Trykon Xl was seriously underrated. Shot a bunch of 300 Vegas rounds with mine in the month I had one. Regret selling it now. (reason I sold it turned out to be a release aid issue rather than the bow)
Fun bow to shoot.


----------



## Greg M

Marcus said:


> Hoyt's flagships are usually the 33" hunting bows. Trykon 2 years ago and Vectrix last year.
> The Elites should still be the flagship target bows. I can't see many dropping them in favour of the Vantage. Now I think about it I am puzzled by the Vantage. The Elite risers are awesome, so why produce a competitor that's not as good?


Thats what I'm trying to figure out with the Vantage. The Elite risers are awesome, just as you said. Here are some specifics, but note there are more colors and weights that can be ordered. The ones here are just what a distributer has available right now.

Hoyt Vantage X8:

Extremely long riser from Hoyt for more stability and longer axle to axle length. It is powered by the new Cam&1/2 Plus cams which offer more speed over the original Cam&1/2 without sacrificing any accuracy.

The Vantage is in line with a trend towards longer bows with many of today's top archers. The combination of long riser with short limbs (XT2000) ensure a bow that is expected to be extremely stable and pleasant to shoot. The nice, curved lines only add to the overall image of this bow.

- Bow Length: 41in
- Brace Height: 8 1/8in
- IBO Speed: 300fps

Available model: Hoyt Vantage X8 with Cam&1/2 Plus - RH - Red Ember - 60lbs peak - 29in draw (adjusts from 27.5in-30in)

Buy a Hoyt Vantage X8 in our Archery Shop...

Hoyt Vantage X7:

Features the same long Vantage handle but now with even shorter XT1000 limbs resulting in a bow with a lower brace height and higher speed.

The Vantage range are great shooting machines whether you choose the X7 or X8 models.

- Bow Length: 41in
- Brace Height: 7 1/4in
- IBO Speed: 305fps

Available model: Hoyt Vantage X7 with Cam&1/2 Plus - RH - Jade - 60lbs peak - 29in draw (adjusts from 27.5in-30in)

Buy a Hoyt Vantage X7 in our Archery Shop...

Hoyt Seven37:

This has been one of the most popular bow dimensions in recent years in the Hoyt range. The Seven37 continues the line of the UltraTec and 38 Ultra models.

It is the combination of speed and stability that many archers have proved to be successful time and time again.

At present, only available in Hunting colors.

- Bow Length: 37in
- Brace Height: 7 1/4in
- IBO Speed: 310fps

Available model: Hoyt Seven37 with Cam&1/2 Plus - RH - Hunting - 70lbs peak - 28in draw

Buy a Hoyt Seven37 in our Archery Shop...


Hoyt Katera:

This is the new speed bow from Hoyt. In 2007 Hoyt introduced the string stopper and archers learned that they could comfortably shoot a bow with a lower brace height without problems.

The new Katera has translated this information to a compact, fast hunting bow that will suit those archers looking for a top quality, high speed compound bow.

At present, only available in Hunting colors.

- Bow Length: 33in
- Brace Height: 6in
- IBO Speed: 330fps

Available model: Hoyt Katera XT500 with Z3 Cam&1/2 - RH - Hunting - 70lbs peak - 29in draw

Buy a Hoyt Katera in our Archery Shop...


----------



## bowhuntnsteve

I just talked to my old Hoyt co worker. They were all heading to Utah this AM for the Hoyt meetings.


----------



## Q2DEATH

philipdimondo said:


> Come on guys, 2 new target bows (vantages), atleast 3 (Seven 37, Katera and Katera xL) new hunting bows, 2 new cam options, and the new Kobalt for the wives/teenage kids
> 
> brace heights from 6 to 8.5"
> ata's from 33 to 41"
> 2 new colors
> 
> hoyts hit another grand slam, moreso than last year IMO
> 
> who else will give you more "new bow" options????????????
> 
> plus youve got the ultra and proelite to fall back on, and all their limb and cam options
> i hear we still have the 38 pro and likely proxl(xt3000 limbs on a 38 riser) and montega (if not custom order is always an option)
> and likely the vectrix (sounds like the katera xl took over for the vectrix xl)
> 
> what a well rounded lineup for 2008, id say
> 
> cant wait to see them all
> 
> someone needs to take a katera 70/30 with a 350 grain arrow stock and see what they get, im thinking with hoyts conservativeness 335+, maybe 340 with custom strings and speed buttons
> that will shut up those who say 330 wasent enough, but thats just hoyt being modest


The Commish says...BINGO!!! 

When people are saying there's nothing impressive in this years line? They gotta be blind. This is a great line up. Really liking the longer ata hunting bows. You won't see any other companies doing that. Every year its the same old b.s. with 33" ata bows and then claiming to be revolutionary. 

Hoyt is definately stepping away from the crowd this year.


----------



## ex-wolverine

*I like the looks of the Ultra Tec replacement...*



Q2DEATH said:


> The Commish says...BINGO!!!
> 
> When people are saying there's nothing impressive in this years line? They gotta be blind. This is a great line up. Really liking the longer ata hunting bows. You won't see any other companies doing that. Every year its the same old b.s. with 33" ata bows and then claiming to be revolutionary.
> 
> Hoyt is definately stepping away from the crowd this year.


It looks sweeet:cocktail:


----------



## BOWGOD

Q2DEATH said:


> The Commish says...BINGO!!!
> 
> When people are saying there's nothing impressive in this years line? They gotta be blind. This is a great line up. Really liking the longer ata hunting bows. You won't see any other companies doing that. Every year its the same old b.s. with 33" ata bows and then claiming to be revolutionary.
> 
> Hoyt is definately stepping away from the crowd this year.



AMEN


----------



## CoppertoneSPF15

sneak1413 said:


> i thought i would give you guys a review of the new hoyts. our shop got the kateras and the vectix in today. the new kateras are lighter and faster this year than the vectrix and vulcan. they are definetally not the quietest bows out there but neither was the 07 hoyts. my constitution was quiter than all the new bows that came in today. they are definately shooters but with the bowtechs in the same shop i doubt they will sell like they used to. the bt was much quiter and still smoother than the katera. im not trying to bash hoyt or talk up my bowtech it is just that they are the only two i have shot of the 08's and i just giving a comparison.



Biased opinion of a fanboy. I've not tried one Binary cam bow even close to as smooth a draw as the Vector cams on my VXL, and if these new cams are suppose to be even smoother... pretty easy to figure out that one there. 

Guardian was touted as one of the smoothest drawing Bowtechs by all the fanboys when it first came out. A few months later after all the hype subsided, a common thread that would pop up compared the Guardian to the Vulcan, Vectrix, Vectrix XL. In all the threads, the overwhelming majority voted the Hoyts a far smoother draw. Just do a search on: Guardian _ Vectrix, and read all the threads from early 2007 on. 

If you think the Bowtechs are great, that's perfect for you. No need to come on this thread and throw in some cheap shots. 

FYI, here in Southern California, the largest pro shop in the Greater Los Angelos County sells more Hoyts and Mathews than anything else. PSE outsells Bowtechs around these parts as well.


----------



## vito t

*The colours...*



IBDBOSS said:


> So since the Elites didn't change, what colors are they being offered in? What do you think of the draw cycle on the new cams? Which cam do you think will be the chosen one for tournament use this year?


What I've seen is RIPTIDE is no longer offered. It's out... Is this becoming something common with Hoyt, meaning, disconnecting the best things they have? :sad:


----------



## vito t

*Brace...*



wihunter402 said:


> Are you saying it has a 7" brace?? I thought it was 6". :tongue::tongue:


Check this out: 

http://altservices.eu/cgi-bin/htmlos.cgi/0047.5.6149417392117077504


----------



## vito t

*Not Running...*

Hoyt webpage toda... 

Sorry WebDNA server not running.

Is this what I think it is? The page is beeing updated with the new stuff????:cocktail::cocktail::cocktail:

Or?:secret::zip:


----------



## vito t

*It's...*



vito t said:


> Hoyt webpage toda...
> 
> Sorry WebDNA server not running.
> 
> Is this what I think it is? The page is beeing updated with the new stuff????:cocktail::cocktail::cocktail:
> 
> Or?:secret::zip:


SORRY, GUYS...IT'S OR... :sad:


----------



## VinZ

The only thing update so far is the welcome page (first page). And it says 'the all-new hoyt.com, Launching 10-22-2007'.
But they probably have the new website somewhere on the server, if you know one pagename you probably going to see more. But the secret is out, so why bother? 
It sucks that they do not have a new recurve riser, that is a bit depressing. Was waiting for that, now I might just wait a year to update my bow.
I hope the 900CX is ‘the answer’ to the WinEX' superior performance (and the innopower). I hope they go into more technical detail like W&W and skip the normal ‘more stable/more speed/strength/high tech/smooth/advanced materials’ advertising talk but come up with numbers that can be compaired.


----------



## KAJ

can't take the credit to this link guys (it was all sven rofl) http://pds2galerie.free.fr/download/08_Hoyt_Recurve.pdf
it says that there are 3! grips.


----------



## vito t

*The colour!!!!*



KAJ said:


> can't take the credit to this link guys (it was all sven rofl) http://pds2galerie.free.fr/download/08_Hoyt_Recurve.pdf
> it says that there are 3! grips.



And not only that: if you look it up close, there you can see HOW RED EMBER LOOKS LIKE!!! :tongue:



It looks great - but I prefer Riptide...


And I found this...Doesn't help mucha, but at least we've seen the first page of the one who's on MOST WANTED LIST...:tongue:


----------



## thespyhunter

CoppertoneSPF15 said:


> Biased opinion of a fanboy.
> If you think the Bowtechs are great, that's perfect for you. No need to come on this thread and throw in some cheap shots.
> 
> FYI, here in Southern California, the largest pro shop in the Greater Los Angelos County sells more Hoyts and Mathews than anything else. PSE outsells Bowtechs around these parts as well.



I was going to say it, but said what the heck. 

If you look back at last years 2007 Hoyt thread, or this thread a month from now, you will see how many views and responces it has generated ~ any thread to do with new Hoyts for that matter. *More than any other threads*. What does that tell you ? That Hoyt sucks ?  I dont think so...


----------



## vito t

*The red ember...*

...looks like this..on 737...:tongue:


----------



## sven

KAJ said:


> can't take the credit to this link guys (it was all sven rofl) http://pds2galerie.free.fr/download/08_Hoyt_Recurve.pdf
> it says that there are 3! grips.



They will be watching you :wink:


----------



## -bowfreak-

O.K. Lets see the cut sheets. We need all the specs! Hello Utah?


----------



## PhilFree

*1st Page*

Pretty shotty fabrication of the 2008 on the old catalog in vito t's post. :wink:

Obvious where the cut and paste is.
Get photoshop, much better application for tricksters.


----------



## FiveOarcher

*Elites and C2 cams*

I did not go back through all of the threads so forgive me if Im asking something that already been discussed- but are they keeping the Ultra and Pro elite pretty much the same with the C2 cams or do we not know yet?

thanks,


----------



## BIGBC

vito t said:


> And not only that: if you look it up close, there you can see HOW RED EMBER LOOKS LIKE!!! :tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks great - but I prefer Riptide...
> 
> 
> And I found this...Doesn't help mucha, but at least we've seen the first page of the one who's on MOST WANTED LIST...:tongue:


ha ha, thats the shodiest photoshop work ive seen in some time

i dont think theyll be keepin the 2007 image anyway, theyve scrapped it on the website . . .


----------



## vito t

*Yep...*



BIGBC said:


> ha ha, thats the shodiest photoshop work ive seen in some time
> 
> i dont think theyll be keepin the 2007 image anyway, theyve scrapped it on the website . . .



I must agree: but the cover isn't my work - it's what I've found on the web...

Anyway - it'll all be cleared in 4 days...or 12 days..or so...


----------



## CoppertoneSPF15

Archineer 30X said:


> Z3 was a major undertaking and has a bunch of new technology that we're leaving un-told. It stores the same amount of energy as the Vector, feels arguably smoother and shoots 6 - 9 fps faster. It would be nice to resurrect the monster spiral and tame it accordingly but we'll have to wait a while. You might see something on my bow this year under construction at a tournament. Just hoping there will be enough time


Will we be able to "upgrade" the Vectrix XL to the Z3 cams? Would the Katera XL and Vectrix XL would share similar tune charts if we were to attempt the upgrade?


----------



## Big Daddy POP

Marcus said:


> Hoyt's flagships are usually the 33" hunting bows. Trykon 2 years ago and Vectrix last year.
> The Elites should still be the flagship target bows. I can't see many dropping them in favour of the Vantage. Now I think about it I am puzzled by the Vantage. The Elite risers are awesome, so why produce a competitor that's not as good?


I agree the elites are awesome. I love my proelite but how do we know that the vantage is not close to if not equal to it as a cheaper alternative to those that cannot spend the extra money for an elite riser? It also competes with other company models with similar configurations. Makes sense to me. Might make a great hunting bow for those of us (me me) that need a longer ata bow and the forgiveness of the same.


----------



## Big Daddy POP

FiveOarcher said:


> I did not go back through all of the threads so forgive me if Im asking something that already been discussed- but are they keeping the Ultra and Pro elite pretty much the same with the C2 cams or do we not know yet?
> 
> thanks,


Yes they are.


----------



## Carphunter

crud... just called the shop, they only got katera(s) in. no XL's.


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91

Sorry if this has been asked already............what is the Katera XL ibo speed rating? :darkbeer:

Thanks

Ridge


----------



## R-S-W

hi guys i have today had the pleasure of holding the X7&X8 vantage's they feel great in the hand.the back wall is as solid as a rock, the stops are half an inch longer and feels great. the colours are like a deep riptide red and a green riptide they look much better in the flesh and come with matching strings this time with just 1 string slug and a note with the bow saying the upper one is not required .i did not get to shoot the bows as the draw was to long


----------



## archery4me

*The real hoyt pics are up*

The REAL Hoyt pics are up on the other site "he who must not be named" is spilling the news


----------



## CHAMPION2

Me to, but not sure if my current 2007 Hoyt 38 Pro would be much different than this Seven 37 in performance to justify getting one. IBO's are only approx 5 fps different. I love the C2 65% let-off cam on my 38 Pro. What 2008 cam would be comparable to the C2 in feel, or is the C2 even an option on the 2008 models??




thespyhunter said:


> The more I look , the more I think I see a Seven 37 in my future.
> I really like the curves of that bow , and can hardly wait to shoot one :tongue:.
> 
> As far as the Hoyt IBO speeds go, I think they are right on if not on the conservative side. My Vectrix is shooting an even 280 at 65# and 28" draw with Maxima Hunter arrows.


----------



## wihunter402

archery4me said:


> The REAL Hoyt pics are up on the other site "he who must not be named" is spilling the news


Can't see the pics unless I join that site. If someone can post them here that would be great.


----------



## thespyhunter

wihunter402 said:


> Can't see the pics unless I join that site. If someone can post them here that would be great.


Yeah , no dice. Gotta join and wait for admin approval 
It did say that the Katera XL is the flagship bow, and is pretty hot.
Also said the new line of accessories ( Fuse stuff ) is pretty sick too.


----------



## R-S-W

thespyhunter said:


> Yeah , no dice. Gotta join and wait for admin approval


im there with you someone must cross dress


----------



## thespyhunter

R-S-W said:


> im there with you someone must cross dress


:chortle:


----------



## thespyhunter

My dealer got in 9 Kateras yesterday and I am going down there tonight to check them out. I am really more interested in the Katera XL and the Seven 37. I will find out when they start shipping and report back :icon_salut:


----------



## archery4me

I didn't have to wait. they must have changed it.


----------



## thespyhunter

Now you can see them :tongue:


----------



## HOKIEHUNTER07

still not overly impressed... the elites have a shoot through riser... that's about the only difference in the "real" pictures... was hoping they were still keeping a speed bow secret, but unfortunately no...


----------



## vito t

*Uuupsssss!!!*



PhilFree said:


> Pretty shotty fabrication of the 2008 on the old catalog in vito t's post. :wink:
> 
> Obvious where the cut and paste is.
> Get photoshop, much better application for tricksters.


O.k....I've just found out that the cover of a "new catalog" I posted is "modified" and I feel ukey: and  I don't know why, but I totally belived the new calatog COULD look like the old one...

...and, for that matter, the new calatog for 2008 - OF COURSE - doesn't look like the one I posted - it's more like JADE, green colour...

And, for what I've heard and it matters, there IS A BUNCH OF NEW COMPOUNDS in the "game", called archery......:tongue:


DO YOU LIKE THIS????????????????????????????????? GOOD OL' ELITES???? PRO ON THE LEFT AND ULTRA ON THE RIGHT...!!!


----------



## Paul Cataldo

Anyone here think they can bring the pics over to this thread????
Thanks to all who have provided info on the new lineup!!! You guys rock!!!!


----------



## Postone

Urban Archery website shows these






















katera - seven37 - vantageX7 - vantagex8


----------



## Irishrobin

nice


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*Agreed!*



Q2DEATH said:


> The Commish says...BINGO!!!
> 
> When people are saying there's nothing impressive in this years line? They gotta be blind. This is a great line up. Really liking the longer ata hunting bows. You won't see any other companies doing that. Every year its the same old b.s. with 33" ata bows and then claiming to be revolutionary.
> 
> Hoyt is definately stepping away from the crowd this year.


I am very tired of the same old thing and the fact that Hoyt has come out with the x7 and x8 makes me what to jump for freakin joy! Finally a focus on longer ata bow that will drive nails and my G5 broadheads threw the heart and lungs of Bullwinkle at 40 yards without a care in the world. If you like short bows, great, they have that covered. If you like longer ATA accurate naildrivers, they have that too. Not one of these bad boys is a turtle either. Love the line up, which is head and shoulder over anyone else in the industry who premiers one or two new bows each year. Nothing ground breaking in that.


----------



## PhilFree

*xfer from other site attempt*

Here goes an attempt to xfer the photos from the opther site.
What you get is what you get.


----------



## PhilFree

*More Transfered Pics*


----------



## PhilFree

*But Wait Theres More!*


----------



## HC Archery

*Got in the Katera.

Very very impressed. No hand vibration. Nice shot noise. Very very stable speed bow!!!

I cannot wait to shoot the Katera XL. Should be in next week.*

:cocktail:


----------



## Lost_Viking

It looks that the strings will match the target colors  and the '08 c2 cam is a differant pattern from the '07 c2 cam.


----------



## TheTone

The white recurve looks awesome, would love to see that as an available target color on the compounds.


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

*Msrp???*

Anyone know what the MSRP on the X7 is going to be? Based on the AUD price of AUD$1,399 that is roughly US$1,250. Does it really cost that much to ship to the land of Oz?

Sorry I'm not paying that if it is equivalent to buying a elite series.


----------



## Big Daddy POP

Double Lung 'Em said:


> Anyone know what the MSRP on the X7 is going to be? Based on the AUD price of AUD$1,399 that is roughly US$1,250. Does it really cost that much to ship to the land of Oz?
> 
> Sorry I'm not paying that if it is equivalent to buying a elite series.


Shipping to Oz is expensive. Economy ground to Europe can run $120.00 without an bells and whistles so I can imagine it could run $200 to $300 for everything if they need it sooner than 2-3 weeks with insurance. I am sure this is also considerable markup in those prices that will likely not reflect the actual price paid. They are more likely around $800.00 or less in the US.


----------



## EldredArcher

*vantage x 8*

that vantage x 8 looks like its got what it takes to get me to put down my rival pro for a new indoor spots bow....cant wait to shoot one


----------



## wihunter402

Love the pics. Can't wait to shoot them. Gonna be tough because I can't afford to get more then one.


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*I know my friend I know....*



wihunter402 said:


> Love the pics. Can't wait to shoot them. Gonna be tough because I can't afford to get more then one.


I am gonna put the protec up for sale. The proelite stays with me for the ASA season and perhaps some 900 rounds here in the sunshine state. 
That X8 is looking really good to replace my protec....................... :darkbeer:

Fill the freezer yet?


----------



## Paul Cataldo

Ok, first off, I'm wondering why is it that some Australian website has the new bow info before even the Hoyt site??? Just wondering. LOL.

Anyhow, I never thought I'd see Hoyt's "Flagship" bow having a 6" brace height, and such a radical? deflex/reflex geometry. Ok, so "radical" is an exaggeration, but you guys get what I mean.
Below is a quote from the Urban Archery Website. I would like to hear everyone's thoughts on the quote of their site:

"This is the new speed bow from Hoyt. In 2007 Hoyt introduced the string stopper and archers learned that they could comfortably shoot a bow with a lower brace height without problems."


Obviously, with the new Flagship bow having a 6" brace height, I guess somebody believes this to be true. Is this true? Does the STS system cause brace height to have less of an impact on accuracy these days???


----------



## Carphunter

Dealer I saw the Katera at said the XL would either have, or have as an option, a cam and 1/2 so there might be a DL adjustable model available.


----------



## bowhunter79

They look nice but I dont see anything worth getting rid of my 07 Pro-Elite and my Vectrix over. I think Ill stick with them this year.


----------



## kiwibowpro

Paul -- I think you will find the "Flagship bow" aka Katera XL has the following specs: 36" ATA , 7" BH , 320 IBO !! The shorter Katera has the 6" brace height !


----------



## Big Daddy POP

EldredArcher said:


> that vantage x 8 looks like its got what it takes to get me to put down my rival pro for a new indoor spots bow....cant wait to shoot one


Yea it does!

:darkbeer::cocktail:ukey:


----------



## jamesaf2870

*flagship bow*

As of right now the flagship bow is the katera, according to my hoyt rep. They may have something out later but as of right now it will be the katera with the 6"bh not the xl.


----------



## BOWGOD

jamesaf2870 said:


> As of right now the flagship bow is the katera, according to my hoyt rep. They may have something out later but as of right now it will be the katera with the 6"bh not the xl.




here's the info i got from another site posted by a reputable source in the know.

________________________________________________________________

"OK here is the straight dope from the HOYT guys. First of all the pics that have been posted so far are not the real pictures – they say when the catalog comes we will see. Ryan at Hoyt is so excited about the new line he was talking faster than a cattle auctioneer on crack. I have never seen them so excited about the new line. So here goes

New Cams are – 

Cam ½ plus – The draw curve is beefed up to match the C2, so better speed and back end than the original. Also you have the same ½” draw adjustment range.

C2 cam – is unchanged and as fantastic as ever. I will shoot target with the C2s this year again. 

Z3 cam – is the replacement for the Vector. It has more speed and on the new Katera bow, it’s the fastest bow HOYT has ever produced with a TRUE 330 with no gimmicks or tricks – right out of the box. The next improvement over the Vector is an insanely smooth draw. I thought the Vector was smooth, but they say this is the smoothest and fastest. 

Bows

Katera XL – At 36”, is the new flagship bow for Hoyt this year. The test shooters say that this thing holds like a rock and pounds X-s like a target bow. HOWEVER, with the ripping speed of the Z3 cam it is a totally different animal. Target bow feel and accuracy with WICKED bone breaking power. Hoyt is very specific about this getting an “out of the box” 330 fps. Not tricks, gimmics, or caveats… 30” 70# 330. I have already ordered one for my Hunting bow.


737 – They say that this is the 3D bow. At 37” Axle and 7” brace, he says it is the perfect blend in 12 ring snapping forgiveness and yardage fudging speed. This one will also be the choice for shorter draw length shooters. It will preserve speed so you can reach longer ranges without running out of sight bar. ( I hate when that happens) It is available with the C2 and Cam ½ plus.


The Vantage X7 and X8 are the target bows – I haven’t touched them yet, but they are 41” Axle The X7 has XT1000 limbs and the X8 carries XT2000. The X7 has a 7 ¼ ” brace and the X8 has a 8” brace. The Vantage riser is a deflex riser and is developed to have the same target shooting appeal as the Elite Series handles. This is the one I am going to shoot this year. I am thinking that the longer riser and shorter limbs will reduce the virtual mass and make it even smoother. I also believe that the shorter limbs will be more forgiving on rough shot with less lateral defection. It is available with the C2 and Cam ½ plus. 


38 Pro – Stays the same with less options. It only comes with X1000 limbs. I shot the 38 Pro XL last year. This years configuration will be a driller for 3D, and outdoor target. This will be a great bow for shooters in the 28” and under draw length range. It has better scale for the draw and will likely fit much better than the longer offerings. It will also give some ripping speed in the shorter draws so short draw shooters can reach out and touch that 90M target or hit bigfoot at Redding without any sight shenanigans and have plenty of room to get your arrow under your scope. 

Trykon – The Trykon line is still there and ready for 3D. 

Montega – is still there but they have brought back an improved version of the accuwheel for this one. I expect this one to be a super long draw shooters dream and of course you can’t forget the finger shooters. All you dyed in the wool tab flickers will love this one. "


----------



## Huntnjerms

shot the katera and the xl tonight. the xl shot 265 with a 450 grain arrow and 275 ish with a 400 grain arrow. draw is really smooth, the shot feels the same as last years hoyts and the trykon. if it's lighter in weight it's not much. wasn't that impressed.


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*Is this a Hoyt or a Reflex?*

Is this a New Hoyt or Reflex bow? I am thinking reflex looking at the limbs and lack of accessories? What say you?


----------



## outback jack

BOWGOD said:


> The Vantage X7 and X8 are the target bows – I haven’t touched them yet, but they are 41” Axle The X7 has XT1000 limbs and the X8 carries XT2000. The X7 has a 7 ¼ ” brace and the X8 has a 8” brace. The Vantage riser is a deflex riser and is developed to have the same target shooting appeal as the Elite Series handles. This is the one I am going to shoot this year. I am thinking that the longer riser and shorter limbs will reduce the virtual mass and make it even smoother. I also believe that the shorter limbs will be more forgiving on rough shot with less lateral defection. It is available with the C2 and Cam ½ plus.


I talked to hoyt c.s. today and they said that only the cam1/2 would be available on the x7 and x8, but I hope your are right. They also said that m.s.r.p for the x7 and x8 may be around $900. Also was told that the x8 is a real shooter and that most of the staff shooters really liked it.


----------



## j3dgu

Big Daddy POP said:


> Is this a New Hoyt or Reflex bow? I am thinking reflex looking at the limbs and lack of accessories? What say you?



Looks like a Reflex Ridgeline 34.


----------



## LovingArchery

*short draw*

I am wondering which one of these has a short DL "24" ? I was told that the Selena Was to be replaced , is this true?


----------



## Honeymonster

Personaly I don't like the new targetcolors with the chrome limbpockets.
Black looks much better. I photoshoped the limbs of the 737 camo roughly to the and X7 jade green and 737 red ember. The upper cam of the 737 I left in chrome which is my personal favorite. Black pockets chrome cams. :darkbeer:
Have a look


----------



## skullerud

Big Daddy POP said:


> Shipping to Oz is expensive. Economy ground to Europe can run $120.00 without an bells and whistles so I can imagine it could run $200 to $300 for everything if they need it sooner than 2-3 weeks with insurance. I am sure this is also considerable markup in those prices that will likely not reflect the actual price paid. They are more likely around $800.00 or less in the US.


I'm not so sure about the $120 economy ground to europe. I got my Pro Elite shipped from US to Europe, in a bow case, priority mail international insured for $90. And that took 6days, incl customs (wich is a slow pain in the behind).


----------



## djmaxwe

*Katera*

I talked to Hoyt yesterday and they said that the regular Katera is the Flag ship bow and that it should have been the Vulcan last year. The guy I talked to seemed really pumped about how the Katera shot, although that is his job I sure hope that he is right because right now I am planning on buying one.


----------



## bornagain

BOWGOD said:


> here's the info i got from another site posted by a reputable source in the know.
> 
> ________________________________________________________________
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bows
> 
> Katera XL – At 36”, is the new flagship bow for Hoyt this year. The test shooters say that this thing holds like a rock and pounds X-s like a target bow. HOWEVER, with the ripping speed of the Z3 cam it is a totally different animal. Target bow feel and accuracy with WICKED bone breaking power. Hoyt is very specific about this getting an “out of the box” 330 fps. Not tricks, gimmics, or caveats… 30” 70# 330. I have already ordered one for my Hunting bow.
> 
> 
> 
> This info is not correct my buddy at Hoyt has been e-mailing all day. The XL speed is 320 fps with the Z3 cam and 305 fps with the cam.5 plus and yes that will be an option. The shorter version, the Katera is getting 330 fps out of the box and they already are getting more out of some but you know Hoyt they like to be conservative on their IBO #'s.:wink:


----------



## VinZ

Just got an email from my pro-shop. He already has the new recurve in the new colours in stock! He is hunting for the new limbs and knowing him he will probably be one of the first to have them over here.
What a great shop...probably has some new compound laying around as well.

ps: You guys are talking about speed. Why not buy the fasted bow out there? Something like the APA innovation Black Mamba X1 (353 FPS -even faster than the X-force). I got the Black Mamba Extreme (2006 model-'only' 345 FPS) and it's amazing to shoot (and I use it for target - not hunting).


----------



## DanDander

Mustang-Holly said:


> I am wondering which one of these has a short DL "24" ? I was told that the Selena Was to be replaced , is this true?


They have a short draw Kobalt looks to be like a Salena I got 1 in yesterday we will shoot it today.


----------



## cetorP

*mass weight*

Can one of you guys with a Katera and Katera XL post up the weight of the bare bow?


----------



## wihunter402

Big Daddy POP said:


> I am gonna put the protec up for sale. The proelite stays with me for the ASA season and perhaps some 900 rounds here in the sunshine state.
> That X8 is looking really good to replace my protec....................... :darkbeer:
> 
> Fill the freezer yet?


Going out this weekend again looking for freezer meat and bone. Matt is getting my Trykon but I am keeping my ProTec. I can't afford to get 2 this year. Going to check out several for a new hunting rig and maybe next year look at a target bow.


----------



## vito t

*Cam & 1/2 plus...*



Archineer 30X said:


> Cam & 1/2 plus is nice... I think the feel is similar to the old stand by. The speed is better on the shorter-limbed bows than previous versions and I think the wall's firmer.


Hi Archi...It's nice you're back: we're all lucky to have you...

One question and one only: will the mentioned cam be with adjustable dl, like from 24,5" to 27"? Thanks...Vito


----------



## archery4me

BOWGOD said:


> here's the info i got from another site posted by a reputable source in the know.


meaning.... ArcheryLearningCenter and GRIV


----------



## AZarcherybandit

Be careful archery4me, don't get our thread shut down! 


Anyone got the catalog yet? Anyone with a catalog and a scanner?


----------



## SuperX

Shhhh - Don't say his name! Didn't you read Harry Potter 7? :tongue::tongue:

Voldemort
Voldemort
Voldemort

:wink:


----------



## bowhnter7

So this is what George is talking about. :uzi:


----------



## vonottoexperien

SuperX said:


> Shhhh - Don't say his name! Didn't you read Harry Potter 7? :tongue::tongue:
> 
> Voldemort
> Voldemort
> Voldemort
> 
> :wink:


:sign10:


----------



## Big Daddy POP

outback jack said:


> I talked to hoyt c.s. today and they said that only the cam1/2 would be available on the x7 and x8, but I hope your are right. They also said that m.s.r.p for the x7 and x8 may be around $900. Also was told that the x8 is a real shooter and that most of the staff shooters really liked it.


Sure looks like the cam 1/2 plus on that 737 from the pictures?


----------



## Big Daddy POP

skullerud said:


> I'm not so sure about the $120 economy ground to europe. I got my Pro Elite shipped from US to Europe, in a bow case, priority mail international insured for $90. And that took 6days, incl customs (wich is a slow pain in the behind).


That what it cost me to ship an ultratec to Germany Fed Ex Economy two months.


----------



## Paul Cataldo

Holy baJEEZUS! $900 MSRP for a bow??? 

Anybody got CONFIRMED WEIGHTS of the new Hoyt bows???
I sure wish Hoyt would go back to the bronze limb pockets on their hunting bows. I sure did love that color. 

Thanks to all who have made the info in this thread possible.
I


----------



## Big Daddy POP

Big Daddy POP said:


> That what it cost me to ship an ultratec to Germany Fed Ex Economy two months.


That was two months ago not two months to get there..........:darkbeer:


----------



## RyanH

Anyone know when they are taking orders? I want to order a new pro elite!


----------



## 4-D

RyanH said:


> Anyone know when they are taking orders? I want to order a new pro elite!


Now >>>>>----->


----------



## skullerud

Big Daddy POP said:


> That was two months ago not two months to get there..........:darkbeer:



Ah but you Fed Ex'ed it. I do believe my bow case was shipped USPS priority Mail International w/insurance. 6days from north dakota to Oslo, Norway.


----------



## skullerud

Paul Cataldo said:


> Holy baJEEZUS! $900 MSRP for a bow???
> I


You think that is expensive? Here's expensive for you. In Norway, a Hoyt Pro Elite cost from US$1800 and up.....


----------



## BIGBC

over here a proelites are £735 so thats US$1470 =[


----------



## Paramecium

skullerud said:


> You think that is expensive? Here's expensive for you. In Norway, a Hoyt Pro Elite cost from US$1800 and up.....


Wow - that's expensive, even for Europe! Now I really believe that Oslo is the most expensive city in the world - I heard that several times.

My favourite dealer chages 954.00 € (= $ 1362.87). US $1800 would be 1,260.07 €. Are custom duties and FAT that high in Norway?


----------



## skullerud

Paramecium said:


> Wow - that's expensive, even for Europe! Now I really believe that Oslo is the most expensive city in the world - I heard that several times.
> 
> My favourite dealer chages 954.00 € (= $ 1362.87). US $1800 would be 1,260.07 €. Are custom duties and FAT that high in Norway?


It didnt use to be that big a difference, but the exchange rate for the dollar is at its 20year best for us right now. (right now, the price in NOK equals US$1939)
Just 1 year ago, the NOK price (exactly the same as today) equlaed US$1400.
So, when the dollar is weak, we get a lot more for our money shopping in the US

btw, the norwegian price in euro is 1380 today. wich equal US$1939...

PS! What might be a part of the answer to the big difference, is a 25% value tax, and that archery is not a big sport, and that bow hunting is illegal. Those that run a archery shop does it on their spare time, and have full time jobs on the side. And when we have 4000 members of the national archery assosiation, and not half of them are active, I guess we're just lucky to have anyone willing to use time and money on running the shops.


----------



## kiwi3d

*cost*

new zealand will set you back close to $2000 for a pro elite so i don't kow what you guys are whining about


----------



## Collins

*backups*

So If I were to go huntind in New Zealand I should bring a couple new backup up bows just in case I should have problems with my equipment !! lol


----------



## kiwibowpro

Mr Collins - 2 things, if you are shooting Hoyt you won't have any problems with your bow !!! but if you do you can come and call on me, your friendly Hoyt dealer in Christchurch and i will take care of you mate !! Even show you where the big Stags live


----------



## Big Daddy POP

skullerud said:


> Ah but you Fed Ex'ed it. I do believe my bow case was shipped USPS priority Mail International w/insurance. 6days from north dakota to Oslo, Norway.


Nice! :darkbeer:


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors

you copied them from alc?


----------



## Paramecium

skullerud said:


> It didnt use to be that big a difference, but the exchange rate for the dollar is at its 20year best for us right now. (right now, the price in NOK equals US$1939)
> Just 1 year ago, the NOK price (exactly the same as today) equlaed US$1400.
> So, when the dollar is weak, we get a lot more for our money shopping in the US
> 
> btw, the norwegian price in euro is 1380 today. wich equal US$1939...
> 
> PS! What might be a part of the answer to the big difference, is a 25% value tax, and that archery is not a big sport, and that bow hunting is illegal. Those that run a archery shop does it on their spare time, and have full time jobs on the side. And when we have 4000 members of the national archery assosiation, and not half of them are active, I guess we're just lucky to have anyone willing to use time and money on running the shops.


The exchange rate is really great for us. But it seems that this advantage is for your dealers exclusively - or did they drop the price a bit?

In Germany archery is not a very common sport but within Norway it seems to be even less common. At least we have several professional dealers.

Might really be the reason why archery is that expensive in Norway. Our value added tax is 19% + 2,7% custom duties. But there is still a difference of approx. 400 € between the prices in Norway and Germany. That can't be only because of the value added tax.

But the only important thing is that you have fun while shooting!


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*Taxes*



Paramecium said:


> The exchange rate is really great for us. But it seems that this advantage is for your dealers exclusively - or did they drop the price a bit?
> 
> In Germany archery is not a very common sport but within Norway it seems to be even less common. At least we have several professional dealers.
> 
> Might really be the reason why archery is that expensive in Norway. Our value added tax is 19% + 2,7% custom duties. But there is still a difference of approx. 400 € between the prices in Norway and Germany. That can't be only because of the value added tax.
> 
> But the only important thing is that you have fun while shooting!


My God, they really need to afford you good people tax relief!


----------



## Paramecium

Big Daddy POP said:


> My God, they really need to afford you good people tax relief!


If only our politicians would think the same! But they will rather raise taxes than lowering them. Our graduated income tax beginns at 15 % and can go up to 42 % at 52,152 € (or 45 % if you earn over 250,000 €). Add the 19 % VAT and you can spend over 60 % of your income for the state. :sad:


----------



## -bowfreak-

Paramecium said:


> If only our politicians would think the same! But they will rather raise taxes than lowering them. Our graduated income tax beginns at 15 % and can go up to 42 % at 52,152 € (or 45 % if you earn over 250,000 €). Add the 19 % VAT and you can spend over 60 % of your income for the state. :sad:



Sorry about your tax burden. That really sucks. Don't feel alone, it ishappening here too. So far it has been slow but, business will pick up on taxes if Mrs. Bill gets in. Redistribution of wealth......page 1, first paragraph of the liberal playbook.


----------



## hoyt2281

Ok so all the bows look awesome and I just saw the Katera and Cobalt today. (only ones that were in). Cobalt was really light but the Katera seemed to be on the heavy side to me anyways.....idk. The Cobalt had adjustable DL not sure how far it could travel but.... Katera doesn't have adjustable DL but the Z3 cams look pretty cool seem larger then cam .5 but maybe that's why it's supposedly a smoother draw. again idk. wasn't able to shoot either one 'cuz nobody was there to let me into the range  Maybe be able to see some more of the new bows soon..... If only he would hurry up and order them..... anyways that's what I saw today. 

Now for some advice, i can't seem to find the specs for all the bows like i did the other day *rolling eyes* but i'm into Target shooting looking for a bow mid-30's minimum ATA about 25-27" DL and around 40 lbs Which bow from what we've seen so far would be good I have a couple of ideas myself but want to see what others think.


----------



## Big Daddy POP

Paramecium said:


> If only our politicians would think the same! But they will rather raise taxes than lowering them. Our graduated income tax beginns at 15 % and can go up to 42 % at 52,152 € (or 45 % if you earn over 250,000 €). Add the 19 % VAT and you can spend over 60 % of your income for the state. :sad:


Don't feel bad Sir. We are right behind you.

:darkbeer::cocktail:ukey:


----------



## outback jack

Well I shot the Katera Friday and other than being a little faster it felt alot like the Vulcan. Now that's just my opinion but to me it's hard to beat the draw of the vector cams and Hoyt has equaled it with the Z3 with a little more speed.:wink:


----------



## Robinhooder

is the Hoyt site gonna be up at 1200 or later tmrw.


----------



## pns

*Hoyt 2008 release*

All I know is that it is Oct 22 somewhere on this planet so someone has the release of the 2008 bows can't wait to see them myself. 
Thought they give us a little treat and let them out early. guese not. Looking foward to seeing what they have to offer . PSE is putting out faster bows.


----------



## Greg M

pns said:


> All I know is that it is Oct 22 somewhere on this planet so someone has the release of the 2008 bows can't wait to see them myself.
> Thought they give us a little treat and let them out early. guese not. Looking foward to seeing what they have to offer . PSE is putting out faster bows.



Not so...:sad:...I'm about as far into Monday as possible on this planet. Its 1 pm in the afternoon Monday 22nd so my guess sometime in the next 24 hours for the 22nd in the US...


----------



## Robinhooder

where the hoyt headquarters, it'll probably be up when its 22nd over there.


----------



## Greg M

Robinhooder said:


> where the hoyt headquarters, it'll probably be up when its 22nd over there.


Salt Lake City, Utah....should be 10 pm there right now...


----------



## Robinhooder

lets hope its based on saltlake city time......


----------



## BOWGOD

i'm not expecting the site to be up until at least mid morning early afternoon.
let's just hope i'm wrong


----------



## KAJ

when do they open? They might do it then.


----------



## BIGBC

im 10 hours into the 22nd and havent seen any updates from them, hoyt really have trouble delivering on time . . .

JK :wink:


----------



## BIGBC

"Sorry WebDNA server not running."

Looks like theyre updating now =]


----------



## Greg M

BIGBC said:


> "Sorry WebDNA server not running."
> 
> Looks like theyre updating now =]


They are updating, as I type this post.....


----------



## BIGBC

Greg M said:


> They are updating, as I type this post.....


still the old site =[


----------



## Greg M

BIGBC said:


> still the old site =[


Yea I saw, went off line for about 10 min....faulse alarm...:sad:


----------



## vito t

*Right on...*



BIGBC said:


> "Sorry WebDNA server not running."
> 
> Looks like theyre updating now =]




...from your mouth into Gods ears...


----------



## vito t

*Suggestion...*



Greg M said:


> Yea I saw, went off line for about 10 min....faulse alarm...:sad:


...I wish Hoyt was in your time zone... or, at least, in mine... it's 13.40 p.m. here, in Ljubljana...


----------



## Jari

vito t said:


> ...I wish Hoyt was in your time zone... or, at least, in mine... it's 13.40 p.m. here, in Ljubljana...



Vito we have the same time :clock:

//Jari


----------



## inferno nexus

its dinner time here in singapore


----------



## KAJ

lucky, its 10pm over here in sydney


----------



## Greg M

Well it just hit 10 pm in Adelaide, and I ain't going to bed until the dang thing is up....


----------



## Greg M

Hey, if we keep this up we'll know what time it is all over the dang place....


----------



## practice-more

In the spirit of keeping time:

It's 8:00 here in Fargo, ND and that makes it 7:00 in Utah. Hopefully announcements will be made soon.


----------



## HOKIEHUNTER07

i would guesss we'd hear by 9 or 10 utah time...


----------



## practice-more

HOKIEHUNTER07 said:


> i would guesss we'd hear by 9 or 10 utah time...


I hope so.

Hey, you forgot to tell us what time it is in VA!


----------



## HOKIEHUNTER07

haha 9:23


----------



## practice-more

HOKIEHUNTER07 said:


> haha 9:23


Thanks

Well, I'm off to a 3 hr LECTURE so hopefully it will be updated what I get back.


----------



## Paramecium

3:57 PM in Germany and still the old site.


----------



## Brown Hornet

It's like 7 AM there right now...they won't be having the change for a little while.


----------



## Greg M

Geez....it just went 23rd....:sad:


----------



## vito t

*The time zone...*



Jari said:


> Vito we have the same time :clock:
> 
> //Jari


Hi, Jari!!!  

It's not only the time zone and wishes about the new HOYT side we have in common - the other thing is: I look exactly like that guy in the cuckoo clock you posted...


----------



## vito t

*Cheer up!!!*



Greg M said:


> Geez....it just went 23rd....:sad:


BETTER LATE THEN - NEVER!!:darkbeer:


----------



## Greg M

vito t said:


> Hi, Jari!!!
> 
> I look exactly like that guy in the cuckoo clock you posted...


:icon_1_lol:


----------



## -bowfreak-

Brown Hornet said:


> It's like 7 AM there right now...they won't be having the change for a little while.


Actually they are on Mountain time not Pacific. I would expect around 1100 est or 900 mst.


----------



## PhilFree

*Whats the deal*

Heck, I saw a Katera hanging at a box store, Scheels in Lincoln yesterday but you cant get a cataglog or Website.

Dont get there marketing strategy.
Great bows I'll tell ya, been enjoying huntin with the Vextrix this season.
But it would seem Bowtech has got there act together on releaseing the info and stocking the bows to dealer. Of course after last year, they had better be on the ball.

The Katera felt slightly noticably lighter than the Vectrix. Hardly, but noticable. String color is much different. Kind of a creamylime and black.


----------



## Robinhooder

from next year they should just say 23rd and post it sometime during the 22nd, i think that'll be more pleasing for everybody.


----------



## Dagobullets

Their web page announcement is starting to lose legitimacy.


----------



## inferno nexus

perhaps the president is still writing his letter?? :laugh:


----------



## rustyfence

Noon thirty here in Indiana, and still no updated web page!


----------



## BOWGOD

rustyfence said:


> Noon thirty here in Indiana, and still no updated web page!


but it's only 10:30 hoyt time. lets give them till noon thirty hoyt time if it's not up by then we can all car poll to utah and organize a hostile take over:wink:


----------



## ThunderX

It is now 11:40 PM here in Bangkok, Thailand. Hoyt's site is still not updated.

And I am still waiting :sad:


----------



## rustyfence

BOWGOD said:


> but it's only 10:30 hoyt time. lets give them till noon thirty hoyt time if it's not up by then we can all car poll to utah and organize a hostile take over:wink:


Shoot, if you are gonna drive to utah, swing by and pick me up. I will pitch in 20 bucks for gas!:wink:


----------



## BOWGOD

rustyfence said:


> Shoot, if you are gonna drive to utah, swing by and pick me up. I will pitch in 20 bucks for gas!:wink:


lol that's funny i don't care who you are.
i'm checking one more time then i'm going to bed, it will be up and running by time i wake up.


----------



## rustyfence

BOWGOD said:


> lol that's funny i don't care who you are.
> i'm checking one more time then i'm going to bed, it will be up and running by time i wake up.


You must work nights to! I am doing the same thing. Sleep for a few hours then get up, drool over the new bows, then go to work, so I can buy three or four of them!


----------



## Greg M

The sweetness of their release statement is starting to taste like sour grapes. It's 3 hours into the 23rd in the land down under. Been to bed, got up and still nothing. 
And at 11am right now at God's headquarters is more than enough time to release those carrier pigeons.


----------



## bowhunter7532

*noon in tulsa*

talked to hoyt and should be up shortly


----------



## Smooch

I drove home on my lunch hour to check out the new bows for nothing. Still not up!!!!


----------



## archertom

Ok, it's 1:12 pm here in North Carolina and still no updates to the Hoyt web site. Been chomping at the bit since this morning waiting..... My nerves can't take it much longer...


----------



## huntstrong

12:16 in wisconsin and yet there web page hasnt changed. this is upsetting


----------



## Dagobullets

Its around 7:50 in Hawaii, so Hoyt has about a maximum of 16 hours left in the date, October 22, 2007. 

http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/custom.html?sort=2


----------



## muzzleblast42

I just can't take it I must have my new hoyt. Don't they have a 12 step group for people like us. I went to my proshop and they have nothing yet. I wanted to put a order in for one in the new green. Now if they just put black cams on it I can use it for hunting as well. Boy a new bow each year for the past 4 years and anothr one or two this year. But I will still keep the vulcan for my hunting bow. But new target bow means a new scope and a new rest. So lets see how everyone is planning on setting their new bows up. Bow: Not sure yet, sight: Toxonics Naildriver with surloc scope. Posten stabs, bucknasty strings, sling braid sling. Hoyt smart rest, And anything else I think I need:darkbeer:


----------



## hoyt2281

curse you hoyt for making us wait..... 12:53 in sunny moorehead and still no update  :rant:


----------



## cetorP

I don't care bout the darn website- all I want to know is the actual mass weight of the Katera and KXL (they quit posting mass weight in their specs anyway). So again, any of you guys with em in stock, post up!


----------



## hoyt2281

not sure which '08 (jade, black, or camo), sureloc sight with scope, v-bars and 36" stabilizer, wrist sling, lizard tongue rest and.... hm not sure what other toys will be on there


----------



## practice-more

hoyt2281 said:


> curse you hoyt for making us wait..... 12:53 in sunny moorehead and still no update  :rant:


Hey, I'm over in Fargo. Nice to see a neighbor.


----------



## {DCF&S}Jake

*.....Still waiting*

2:01 est on the 22nd and no update to hoytusa.com


----------



## hoyt2281

practice-more said:


> Hey, I'm over in Fargo. Nice to see a neighbor.


awesome i didn't recognize anybody earlier on the thread from the FM area.....maybe see you around sometime


----------



## Q2DEATH

Sorry guys, the site won't be updated until the 27th. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Greg M

Q2DEATH said:


> Sorry guys, the site won't be updated until the 27th. Thanks for your patience.


You better be joking otherwise you better start running....:boom:


----------



## Robinhooder

Q2DEATH said:


> Sorry guys, the site won't be updated until the 27th. Thanks for your patience.


HAHAHA, VERY FUNNY...................


----------



## Twiztd1

Just talked to Hoyt it will be two more weeks.:wink:


----------



## andy1996

Twiztd1 said:


> Just talked to Hoyt it will be two more weeks.:wink:


LAME!!!


----------



## hoyt2281

either this is a really really sick joke or....... idk i'm hoping it's a really really super sick joke


----------



## vito t

*To Bad...*

...if this is true... Well, let it be so...Guess I know why...

The HOYT guys like this " HOYT 2008 RELEASE" thread soooooooooou much they'd just LOVE to keep her for a bit longer...Hm. Let's say for two more weeks? 

Sometimes, I hate when I'm right... 'cos I TOLD YOU SO!!! :embara:
POST NUMBER: 414!!! 

Ughrrrrrr!!!!!


----------



## BIGBC

im sure this thread will be even more active if they put the site up =]


----------



## vito t

*Maybe...*



BIGBC said:


> im sure this thread will be even more active if they put the site up =]


Last year, after the HOYT site was updated, "only" 7 pages more...


----------



## Brown Hornet

The pics of the bows have been out since last week.....atleast all the new ones....you just have to know where to look.:wink:


----------



## Twiztd1

Hornet, SHHH don't tell. It's fun to watch the clock. :tongue:


----------



## Skeetsbo

The new brochure has the weights in it this year. The Katera's are nice bows and the camo pattern is nice. The Katera's do feel and weigh less than the Vectrix. They have a great back wall on them and are comfortable to shoot and hold dead steady! The E3 cam is draw length specific. The Cobalt is a nice little parallel limb bow that only weighs about 3.1 lbs and it has a better limb on it than the Selena. It is available in two draw length cam configuations. The 737 is a nice replacement for the Ultratec and is a little faster. The new cam.5+ has a good back wall and feels good at the shot nice and smooth. The new rests are nice and fit well. Overall I thought they did a good job with what I saw and yes they did make improvements with the Katera!


----------



## Robinhooder

has anyone actually called and talked to hoyt, and if yes, what did they say.......


----------



## bowhunter7532

talked to them earlier and were supposed to have it up in the afternoon due to some difficulties


----------



## Twiztd1

Man Hoyt needs to get a new IT guy. It's already one o'clock out there. They are burning daylight.


----------



## practice-more

bowhunter7532 said:


> talked to them earlier and were supposed to have it up in the afternoon due to some difficulties


Well that's not as bad as the 27th as someone (cough, who better be running, cough) had said.


----------



## Robinhooder

i expect better from hoyt.


----------



## BIGBC

vito t said:


> Last year, after the HOYT site was updated, "only" 7 pages more...


heh heh, seems pretty good to me =]


----------



## goodgrief

*2008 Hoyt*

Looks like they need Geek Squad or some of Jeff Foxwothy's fifth graders!!!


----------



## Caveman

*Click your refresh button!*

Hoyt's new site is awesome!! You guys need to refresh your browsers!! :wink:


----------



## HOKIEHUNTER07

Caveman said:


> Hoyt's new site is awesome!! You guys need to refresh your browsers!! :wink:


haha that was dirty... i'm sure i wasnt the only person to rush over there to find nothing new...


----------



## CoppertoneSPF15

Caveman said:


> Hoyt's new site is awesome!! You guys need to refresh your browsers!! :wink:


That's just plain cruel. :tongue:


----------



## Kevin M

HOKIEHUNTER07 said:


> haha that was dirty... i'm sure i wasnt the only person to rush over there to find nothing new...



No you weren't.


----------



## Scottie

Caveman said:


> Hoyt's new site is awesome!! You guys need to refresh your browsers!! :wink:


You just made the list!:rip:


----------



## KAJ

So when is the website going up? Do Hoyt have another 'actual' date?


----------



## wihunter402

caveman may your arrows always fly sideways. Just kidding but that was MEAN.


----------



## -bowfreak-

bowhunter7532 said:


> talked to them earlier and were supposed to have it up in the afternoon due to some difficulties


How hard can it be to upload a file? I am from KY and I can do that.


----------



## rustyfence

I just checked out Hoyts new site! All the rumors were lies. They kept the Vectrix, Vectrix XL, Pro and Ultra 38. The Vulcan is the same. Nothing has changed. As a matter of fact, they did not even change the website!:wink:

This wait is really driving me nuts


----------



## Kevin M

They must be updating right now as I can't get past the first screen.


----------



## KAJ

i can't get into the hoyt website from the homepage. Maybe they are updating now?


----------



## practice-more

It's Almost Here !!!!!!


----------



## BIGBC

"An unknown error occurred:
DBError
store/webmerchant/Orders.db
Database file could not be found or opened
"

i hope this is really it =]


----------



## mjacobs576jq

Can we get a drumroll please?:darkbeer:


----------



## spiralcamer

Try the site now. They must be working on it because I can not enter the sight my computer just stalls. I have dialup someone with dsl try.


----------



## Robinhooder

they are updating the damn site, finally..........give it 10 minutes or so


----------



## BIGBC

the classic HTTP 404 when the site isnt actually there =]
new one inbound =D


----------



## roy NL

Hope the site has some nice stuff we haven't seen allready


----------



## tek

spiralcamer said:


> Try the site now. They must be working on it because I can not enter the sight my computer just stalls. I have dialup someone with dsl try.


I have high speed internet and it just says NO PAGE FOUND.....

so I believe the 08's are coming real soon :tongue:

Hope so anyway


----------



## Caveman

*Please stop refreshing!*

Just talked to Hoyt’s IT head, they are having trouble uploading the new site do to so many users constantly refreshing their browsers on their home page………..so whoever is doing this …………please stop!!! :wink:


----------



## delawarearcher

Sorry guys, this was hoyt's way of telling us consumers they couldnt afford the website anymore... December 22nd all your dealers should have brouchures..... :wink:


----------



## KAJ

roy NL said:


> Hope the site has some nice stuff we haven't seen allready


i've got my money on another bow


----------



## NativeIdaho

This error (HTTP 404 Not Found) means that Internet Explorer was able to connect to the website, but the 
page you wanted was not found. It's possible that the webpage is about to release their new bows for 2007. Alternatively, the 
website might have changed or removed their older bows.

For more information about HTTP errors, see Help.


:set1_chores030:


----------



## BIGBC

Caveman said:


> Just talked to Hoyt’s IT head, they are having trouble uploading the new site do to so many users constantly refreshing their browsers on their home page………..so whoever is doing this …………please stop!!! :wink:


that wouldnt affect a quality server


----------



## roy NL

KAJ said:


> i've got my money on another bow


I'd like a nice recurve handle:wink:


----------



## VinZ

no new recurve handle. only new colours.


----------



## rustyfence

I just want a new website!


----------



## Robinhooder

i'm off to archery pratice...........if its not up by the time i get back i will sooooooo not do anything.


----------



## roy NL

VinZ said:


> no new recurve handle. only new colours.


Too bad... 
(Ook nog wakker om toch effe te kijke?)


----------



## VinZ

roy NL said:


> Too bad...
> (Ook nog wakker om toch effe te kijke?)


Sure I'm awake to check. I'm getting tierd of 404...
need to update soon, have to get up to go to work in 6 hours.


----------



## rustyfence

Well I am off to work, hopefully when I get home at 7:30 in the morning it will be up and running.


----------



## roy NL

I give up!
I'm going to bed, hope there's no 404 error when i wake up


----------



## Hoyt4265

*No Error Here*

Whats up with you guys i've been able to view for about an hour now:laugh:


----------



## Twiztd1

Its here boys come and get it.


----------



## Greg M

Its up.....


----------



## BIGBC

Up and oh so nice =]


----------



## delawarearcher

:zip: All that time for that????


----------



## Hoyt4265

*Well That SUcks*

I was hoping for some a little more thinner and lighter looks like a Vetrix to me with a different cam. Well Guess i'll keep shooting what i've got now maybe next year....


----------



## centershot

Worth the wait, that is one wicked cool website. - Also peaking my interest is the Katera XL - 320 fps 7.5" Brace Height 36" A to A with adjustable cam and 1/2!


----------



## CoppertoneSPF15

Very cool interface. 

Although the homepage is kinda... meh


----------



## thespyhunter

I see a new Seven 37 in my future :tongue:
Cool website :wink:


----------



## archertom

Decent web site, haven't seen anything that makes me want to get rid of my Trykon. Might like to order a set of those new cams though. If they can be ordered.


----------



## HC Archery

centershot said:


> Also peaking my interest is the Katera XL - 320 fps 7.5" Brace Height 36" A to A with adjustable cam and 1/2!


*The C&H Plus system is rated at 305. I wish they would list that on the site.

320 is the Z3 system.

Received the Z3 today it measures 7" brace at 70#.
7 1/8" at 60#. The C&H Plus K-XL should arrive here tomorrow.

My gracious this is one sweet bow!!!!!*


----------



## BOWGOD

oh man, it's going to be a very expensive year, i love it. 07 bows about made me cry, but they made up for that this year.

it's definately going to cost me a few bucks, that's for sure, i don't even know if i should let the wife see it, she got more bows than me last year it's my turn for all the new bows.

there is a red ember X8 in my near future.


----------



## Dagobullets

The Pro Elites and Ultra Elites lost 5 fps. So much for progress. IDK, the Vantage X7 has some appeal. But, it mustn't be too different from the 38 Ultra because the 38 Ultra apparently got the axe. I do like the red and green colors though.


----------



## Weim

Site is so so and new horses in the stable aren't enough to make me want to part with my Vulcan. Live long and prosper for another year:wink::tongue:


----------



## CoppertoneSPF15

Dagobullets said:


> The Pro Elites and Ultra Elites lost 5 fps. So much for progress. IDK, the Vantage X7 has some appeal. But, it mustn't be too different from the 38 Ultra because the 38 Ultra apparently got the axe. I do like the red and green colors though.


That's based off the cam1/2 plus configurations. C2s are the same as last year. 

The 306fps IBO is also based on the D setting/75% LO. If you with the lower range cam set on E or F with the cables twisted down instead for the same DL and go to 65% LO, you'd pick up 15-20 fps over the IBO rating.


----------



## ats

I think the site is killer


----------



## Lost_Viking

The proelite specs must be with the xt 3500 limbs? I wounder what they are with xt 2000 limbs? Hoyt should have had an option to choose limbs & cams for the actual specs.


----------



## outback jack

Well I am sorta let down because I was hoping the vantage bows would have the C2 option but they don't. I am not a big fan of the cam1/2 but I may have to find a cam1/2 plus to shoot to see if there is any difference. Might just have to find a good used one with spirals or C2's.:dontknow: What about the weight of the vantages, 5 lbs.


----------



## k2mtnman

*cam 1/2 plus*

Question about the cam 1/2 plus, can it be adjusted to different draws lengths......


----------



## Dagobullets

CoppertoneSPF15 said:


> That's based off the cam1/2 plus configurations. C2s are the same as last year.
> 
> The 306fps IBO is also based on the D setting/75% LO. If you with the lower range cam set on E or F with the cables twisted down instead for the same DL and go to 65% LO, you'd pick up 15-20 fps over the IBO rating.


I guess I was a little thrown off because last year Hoyt listed the fastest IBO combination on the "fact" page, and you had to look at the specs page to find out the IBO for the other, slower, combos. So, I ASS-U-ME D that the IBO they were listing was for the fastest combo just like last year. 

I've looked high and low for my 2007 catalog to no avail. But, I thought the ProElite with Cam & 1/5 and XT 2000's had an IBO of 299 or 300, but my memory sucks and those numbers could be for the Ultra with the Cam & 1/2 and the Pro could have been 295. 

The 2007 Pro with Cam & 1/2 is my set up and with Winner's Choice strings and cables I'm getting a calculated (AA) IBO of 301. Actual 276 fps with 27" DL, 292 gr. arrow at 58lbs. So, I guess I'm wondering what the "plus" has brought to the table. I guess the answer is 0 to about 5 fps over the Cam & 1/2?


----------



## Paul Cataldo

HC Archery said:


> *The C&H Plus system is rated at 305. I wish they would list that on the site.
> 
> 320 is the Z3 system.
> 
> Received the Z3 today it measures 7" brace at 70#.
> 7 1/8" at 60#. The C&H Plus K-XL should arrive here tomorrow.
> 
> My gracious this is one sweet bow!!!!!*




So let me get this STRAIGHT. 

-On the Katera XL page, Hoyt is showing a 320 IBO with the Z3 cam, AND they are showing the brace height as being "7.5".
HOWEVER, that "7.5" advertised brace height, is NOT WITH THE Z3 cam, but rather with the Cam 1/2???
SO in other words, they are advertising an IBO speed rating, and a brace height, from TWO DIFFERENT CAMS, and this combination of specs is NOT POSSIBLE on the Katera XL???


----------



## Quinton Pohl

anyone have a clue on price's?


----------



## Paul Cataldo

Also,
Can anyone here who has shot the Katera XL, give some info on the cams???
Anyone shot BOTH cams yet?
Anyone have a clue as to what the cams will feel like as compared to the Vector cam on last years Vectrix XL's?? 

Finally, does ANYONE know what last years Vectrix XL weighed?
I'm trying to determine how the Katera XL's weight compares to the 07 Vectrix XL weight??? I'm thinking there probably isn't much difference eh??


----------



## CoppertoneSPF15

Dagobullets said:


> I guess I was a little thrown off because last year Hoyt listed the fastest IBO combination on the "fact" page, and you had to look at the specs page to find out the IBO for the other, slower, combos. So, I ASS-U-ME D that the IBO they were listing was for the fastest combo just like last year.
> 
> I've looked high and low for my 2007 catalog to no avail. But, I thought the ProElite with Cam & 1/5 and XT 2000's had an IBO of 299 or 300, but my memory sucks and those numbers could be for the Ultra with the Cam & 1/2 and the Pro could have been 295.
> 
> The 2007 Pro with Cam & 1/2 is my set up and with Winner's Choice strings and cables I'm getting a calculated (AA) IBO of 301. Actual 276 fps with 27" DL, 292 gr. arrow at 58lbs. So, I guess I'm wondering what the "plus" has brought to the table. I guess the answer is 0 to about 5 fps over the Cam & 1/2?



Yea, I think there's still a few bugs they need to work out with the website. For one, the draw range isn't exactly correct. Take the UElite for example. The low end 24.5". However, that's only taking into account the C2 cams which go down to 0.5 C2s giving the 24.5" draw listed. In reality, the UElite can go lower with the XT2000 limbs and Cam1/2 +. In "D" position, the #1 Cam1/2 + should hit 25" draw and go as low as 23.5" in the A position. 

Also, look at the listed ATA for the UElite, 42". Should be around 37.5" for the XT2000 config. The fastest IBO the UElite would clock is with XT2000 and the C2s without going into customs. Maybe the listed speed is with C2s and XT3500 limbs. In which case, 306fps is blazing. 

I dunno, there's alot of muddiness with the basic specs sheet. There's too many configs listed and not enough performance numbers to cover them all. Hopefully all this gets cleared up with subsequent revisions of the website. The homepage looks nicer already. They're probably fixing the other stuff too as we speak.


----------



## Hemingway

Has anyone been able to locate the configuration option sheet? I'd love to look at the cam/limb options or a catalog if anyone has a link :cocktail:


----------



## akbowhunter

Hemingway said:


> Has anyone been able to locate the configuration option sheet? I'd love to look at the cam/limb options or a catalog if anyone has a link :cocktail:


what he said ^


----------



## KAJ

what about info on the 3rd recurve grip? anybody know what page it is on?


----------



## KAJ

looks like i answered my own question. The accu-grip. Looks kinda strange. Like a cross between the ergo and side plate grip. You can find it on the main page under the video 'pro-fit grips'


----------



## vito t

*Oh...yeah...*



Lost_Viking said:


> The proelite specs must be with the xt 3500 limbs? I wounder what they are with xt 2000 limbs? Hoyt should have had an option to choose limbs & cams for the actual specs.


I'm all in doubt too!!! What's all this with spec.???? Usually, the basic spec. is for xt 2000 - that would be 42"...

If so, what is ATA for xt 3000 and, for that matter, xt 3500? Again, it's a nice site, but I - AGAIN - am missing this important data... And as far as I know, they won't change their site... OR WILL THEY???

Hope they'll cleare up this mess: if not elsewhere, here, in THIS THREAD... If I'm going to buy a new bow, I need this info: how else can I decide, since I can't shoot new HOYT'S anywhere within the range of 400 miles...

Archineer 30 x???? HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELP!!!!!!!!


----------



## rico

"awsome site" "awsome company"


----------



## vito t

*Awsome...*

....OK - I agree. Hoyt is THE BEST.

But, about their site??? NO WAY!!! Hey, if the site is soooou good - where are all the info we need? The speed for different cams? ATA for different xt's??? 

Or am I missing or not seeing something that others do? Will change my mind at once if so!!!:embara:

Read the previous post, please - and let me know! THX. v.


----------



## rico

hey vito, 
i do agree with you about the missing stuff, but i have a feeling that they will update all that in the future, we just have to give them time, as far as me saying that its an awsome site, i ment comparing to their 2007 site, as i did find that one a bit boring, the flash site they have now looks more professional visually.


----------



## vito t

*Yeah!!!*



rico said:


> hey vito,
> i do agree with you about the missing stuff, but i have a feeling that they will update all that in the future, we just have to give them time, as far as me saying that its an awsome site, i ment comparing to their 2007 site, as i did find that one a bit boring, the flash site they have now looks more professional visually.


MEN, YOU'RE SO, SO RIGHT: compering with the 07 site THIS YEAR'S AWSOME!!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## rustyfence

Long night at work.....finally got home immediatlly checked the site. I agree, missing some very valuable info, but all and all 80% better than the 07 site! I am happy. I now just need a hard copy catolog in front of me!:darkbeer:


----------



## ARROWS&ANTLERS

I Like The Changes.. Classy Company, Getting Better At Delivering Product More Effeciently And Would Agree They Have Some Bugs On New Site.. Overall Well Done... Saw A Katera In Shop And They Look Great. Draw Cycle Felt Very Similar To Vector. Wall/valley Was A Little More Pronounced, Better..hopefully The Strings Have Improved???


----------



## HartShot

Does anyone know who is makeing there rests now because they dont look like the NAP's


----------



## thespyhunter

HartShot said:


> Does anyone know who is makeing there rests now because they dont look like the NAP's


DMI is making the rests now


----------



## PhilFree

*2008 Tune Charts*

No 2008 Tune Charts. :wink:
Makes it harder to fiqure out how to throw Z3's on my Vectrix and convert it to a plus. Just as well, probably not financialy adventageous at this point.

Are the Alpha Shocks the same just with the outsides cut off?
Where is Arch. this year? ;-)


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

Did anyone notice you can no longer get the elite series in camo!!!! I'll definitely be hanging on to my 2007 Ultraelite then, can you say collectors edition. :darkbeer:


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors

what ccams will you guys be getting? do you bow hunters like the katera xl or 737 better?

do you feel the inch ata on the 737 is better than the 1/2 in brace on the katera xl?


----------



## Caveman

Double Lung 'Em said:


> Did anyone notice you can no longer get the elite series in camo!!!! I'll definitely be hanging on to my 2007 Ultraelite then, can you say collectors edition. :darkbeer:


Ya. I noticed. I had plans on selling my 2007 camo ProElite and my 2006 target ProTec to buy a 2008 camo UltraElite and 2008 target ProElite.
Looks like I'll just be upgrading the target bow.


----------



## wihunter402

tcooll77 said:


> what ccams will you guys be getting? do you bow hunters like the katera xl or 737 better?
> 
> do you feel the inch ata on the 737 is better than the 1/2 in brace on the katera xl?


On paper I am leaning towards the Katera XL. The 737 is 7.25 brace but I am not sure what the Katera XL will be with the Z3 cams (a post above stated with Z3 it was 7"). I like the sound of the Z3 cam better then the Cam .5 plus that's on the 737 for me.

The Katera 33" sounds great but I think I will take the 1+" of brace and 3" ATA for the 10 fps loss.

Now when I get to shoot them all I could completely change my mind. I bought the Trykon without shooting the XL version. I like the Trykon but I want to know I got the one that fits me best and will shoot all I can before I buy this time.


----------



## philipdimondo

*web site*

love the web site, good job hoyt!!!

looks like lots to clean up though, press releases that are over a year old on the top, tune charts are hard to read, no reference to what limbs and cams provide what drawlenghts or speeds

good things to come

over in the fita section looks like the FITA star mens record holder at 1414, roger hoyle, will be shooting a vantage x8
interested to see what other fita shooters will leave the elites for the vantages


----------



## vito t

*To All...*

...WHO ARE INTERESTED: I have the complete chart of draw lenghts, ATA, and speeds & all for the 2008 HOYTS, but in Exel...so...I can't post them here. Just send me e-mail and you'll get the info you want.


----------



## Supershark

*the shop I shoot for*

Has two of the Katera's already. Man those things draw like a horse  Both have the Z3 cams 70lbs 29"


----------



## PhilFree

*Shot the Katera's*

Shot the Katera and XL.
Both very nice.
Thought the Katera held just as well as the XL. 
Folks wont be disappointed.

Felt much like the Vectrix/Vulcan of course.
The Z3 Drops into the valley ever so more than the Vectors.
I thought the wall was ever so slightly stiffer as well.
Looks as if the Cam with the peg has a wider span to contact the cables giving it some slight increase in stiffness. Still not near the solid wall of the BT's.

The 2 oz or so weight loss still needs more dieting of you prefer the lighter bow as I didn't feel hardly any difference. Each there own here as I prefer more weight in a treestand bow to help with the wind. 

Shot the bows without stabilizers. They felt great as did the Vextrics.
I noticed that the bows were tuned within the timing mark ranges, but not perfect, so that might enhance the wall more as well if they were not drawstop timed. Wish they would mark both cams for reference.
Frustrating that we have to mark our own as draw stop timing with cam inside marks does not mean the cams are syncronized. Livable as I have fiqured out the sync placement on the Vector cams.

Not a big fan of the APG. 
My bias on here due to wanting to buy new accessories.
I think the HD Greens would still blend ok with the APG.

The prices went up significantly here in Omaha, NE. (Scheels)
Last year the Vectrix was 699 and the Vulcan 729.
The Katera's are listed in the same store at 799 and 849 for the XL.  They now marked Sale tags on the vectrix but didnt change the prices....LOL

Anyway, great bows.
Not enough for me to want to upgrade from my Vectrix, especially at $100 more in the new price increase, but could just be this vendor

Nice to see continual improvement from Hoyt.


----------



## PhilFree

*XL With Cam&1/2 plus*

Forgot to mention I shot an XL with the Cam.5 plus.
Felt identicle to the standard cam.5.
The wall did not feel any better or worse than the cam.5

Dont see any adcantage than preference of the feel and of cousre DL adjustability if desired.

Omaha Scheels has about 10 total Katera's in all.
Every single one is 70lb 29" ???
they are also a BT dealer.

They have 1 2008 Allegiance.
Feels exactly like an 07, dont know if the made any changes.
Great bow also.

The Hoyt kobalts look great I noticed for the youngest of archers.


----------



## viperarcher

*I like the new 2008 line*

I like the new 2008 line and thinking that katera XL would be nice for 3D, but not in realtree APG! I am not a Fan of that camo, really like the realtree HD green it just looks better on bow's!


----------



## Paul Cataldo

It's sounding more and more like the new Katera XL is not worth giving up my Vectrix XL for. My Vectrix XL has a super smooth draw, and plenty of speed. 
I would still like to know if anyone can tell me about the reflex/deflex geometry of the Katera XL??? What's the measurement????
Thanks for all the info guys.

I'm still super interested to hear anyone elses experience with the Katera XL w/Z3 and Cam1/2 Plus as well. Would be nice to get some more opinions on how these combos stack up against last years Vectrix XL....


----------



## wwwhispers

You have got to be kidding me. Already?!?! check out this link boys:

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-2008-HOYT-K...yZ111251QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*Unreal*



wwwhispers said:


> You have got to be kidding me. Already?!?! check out this link boys:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-2008-HOYT-K...yZ111251QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


OMG these guys are quick!

:darkbeer::cocktail:


----------



## danslaugenhoup

*Ebay*

That is the second one he has sold already. The last one went for $603.
That was a steal i assume. I don't know what they are new? Anyone seen the price yet?


----------



## ARROWS&ANTLERS

picked up my katera xl today.. cant wait to tinker with it. i love my vectrix xl so we'll see. good looking bow, draw feels a little smoother..

will post review tommorrow....


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*XL or 737*



wihunter402 said:


> On paper I am leaning towards the Katera XL. The 737 is 7.25 brace but I am not sure what the Katera XL will be with the Z3 cams (a post above stated with Z3 it was 7"). I like the sound of the Z3 cam better then the Cam .5 plus that's on the 737 for me.
> 
> The Katera 33" sounds great but I think I will take the 1+" of brace and 3" ATA for the 10 fps loss.
> 
> Now when I get to shoot them all I could completely change my mind. I bought the Trykon without shooting the XL version. I like the Trykon but I want to know I got the one that fits me best and will shoot all I can before I buy this time.


I can see you shooting the XL Sir! The longer ATA and brace height will be hard to beat. I am really big on longer ATA and brace height bows myself. Rather hit the spot than miss really really fast. LOL

So tell me, fill the freezer yet? :darkbeer::cocktail:ukey:


----------



## outback jack

Well right now I'm leaning toward blue X8. That's right now who knows where I'll be leaning tomorrow


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*I hear You!*



outback jack said:


> Well right now I'm leaning toward blue X8. That's right now who knows where I'll be leaning tomorrow


I have a protec and a proelite right now. I am going to sell the protec and give that x8 a try for hunting. I am very interested in seeing how this bad boy shoots!

:darkbeer::cocktail:ukey:


----------



## Paul Cataldo

Still looking to determine the deflex/reflex geometry of all the bows, especially the Katera XL. Heck, I would like to know the measurement for last years Vectrix XL as well.
Anyone know where I can find this info?? Did last years catalog have the deflex/reflex geometry numbers for all the bows (specifically the Vectrix XL??)???
Thanks guys..


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

*PM Vito for the chart*

Katera XL has reflex of 1 5/8", the chart Vito has has all of this info.


----------



## wihunter402

Big Daddy POP said:


> I can see you shooting the XL Sir! The longer ATA and brace height will be hard to beat. I am really big on longer ATA and brace height bows myself. Rather hit the spot than miss really really fast. LOL
> 
> So tell me, fill the freezer yet? :darkbeer::cocktail:ukey:


Kind of the same way I am thinking with longer ATA and Brace. I still like speed so if I am off on yardage a few yards I still do ok. Still have to shoot them. As for the freezer I have 3 does in there now. So with 3 buck tags good for this year (or next) I will be letting all does walk to see what is following. Car deer collisions are high in the area right now so I think the chasing has started.:tongue::tongue:


----------



## BIGBC

Thanks for the chart Vito
good stuff

im lookin at the UltraElite atm, cobalt blue, XT2000 50-60#, Cam&1/2plus 29.5-32".

the chart says that the C2's Draw Range 5 is "31-32"" is that adjustable on the cam or via a string change ???

cheers again =]


----------



## Dagobullets

The Hoyt rep dropped by the local shop today with most of the goodies. Unfortunately, he did not have an X7 or X8. But I did get to shoot the Katera and the Seven 37. Between the two, I'd go with the Katera. Its lightning fast and aims just as well as the 737, IMO. I managed to scoop up a new 2008 catalog, but the print on the configuration section is so small, even a high resolution scan is difficult to see and too large to post. Sorry. 

Lots of new stuff that hasn't been announced yet coming from the Easton group. Fuse has a new target stablizer that looks awesome. They also have some *****ing new broadhead designs.


----------



## Dagobullets

BIGBC said:


> Thanks for the chart Vito
> good stuff
> 
> im lookin at the UltraElite atm, cobalt blue, XT2000 50-60#, Cam&1/2plus 29.5-32".
> 
> the chart says that the C2's Draw Range 5 is "31-32"" is that adjustable on the cam or via a string change ???
> 
> cheers again =]


From the back of the 2008 catalog:

UltraElite XT 2000 C2 Cams 24.5 - 32" 316 fps 7" Brace 37 1/2" ATA

With Cam & 1/2 + XT 2000, 23.5 - 32" 306 fps, 7 1/4" brace 37 3/4 ATA

C2 cams are not adjustable. Cam & 1/2 Plus are.


----------



## BIGBC

Dagobullets said:


> C2 cams are not adjustable. Cam & 1/2 Plus are.



thanks that what i needed


----------



## spiralcamer

No new Hoyt for me. Was hoping to buy a CAMO UltraElite this year!


----------



## BIGBC

spiralcamer said:


> No new Hoyt for me. Was hoping to buy a CAMO UltraElite this year!


theres always the 2007's
virtually the same


----------



## bornagain

For those that care got a little tease of an e-mail last night from my boy. He got my new Katera going 8 fps over advertised IBO. Once again Hoyt doesn't dissapoint. I will have more details later today.


----------



## Archineer 30X

Caveman said:


> Ya. I noticed. I had plans on selling my 2007 camo ProElite and my 2006 target ProTec to buy a 2008 camo UltraElite and 2008 target ProElite.
> Looks like I'll just be upgrading the target bow.


You could always custom order the elite in camo... $75 extra


----------



## Archineer 30X

BIGBC said:


> Thanks for the chart Vito
> good stuff
> 
> im lookin at the UltraElite atm, cobalt blue, XT2000 50-60#, Cam&1/2plus 29.5-32".
> 
> the chart says that the C2's Draw Range 5 is "31-32"" is that adjustable on the cam or via a string change ???
> 
> cheers again =]


C2 requires a cam swap to adjust the draw within that range, but strings/cables and limbs don't have to change...


----------



## Archineer 30X

Paul Cataldo said:


> Still looking to determine the deflex/reflex geometry of all the bows, especially the Katera XL. Heck, I would like to know the measurement for last years Vectrix XL as well.
> Anyone know where I can find this info?? Did last years catalog have the deflex/reflex geometry numbers for all the bows (specifically the Vectrix XL??)???
> Thanks guys..


1 5/8" reflex on the XL
1" reflex on vantage
1" reflex on 737


----------



## CoppertoneSPF15

Would the Vectrix XL be upgradeable to the Z3 cams using the same specs on the tune charts for the Katera XL? Any change in poundage from doing so?


----------



## bornagain

Welcome back Archineer 30X. Congrats on the new line looking forward to shooting all of them. I have a Katera getting tuned up right now as we speak and a Jet Black XL on order. I have been hunting with Vulcans and they are just rockin. I'm really looking forward to running the Kat's through the paces.


----------



## Archineer 30X

Paul Cataldo said:


> Also,
> Can anyone here who has shot the Katera XL, give some info on the cams???
> Anyone shot BOTH cams yet?
> Anyone have a clue as to what the cams will feel like as compared to the Vector cam on last years Vectrix XL's??
> 
> Finally, does ANYONE know what last years Vectrix XL weighed?
> I'm trying to determine how the Katera XL's weight compares to the 07 Vectrix XL weight??? I'm thinking there probably isn't much difference eh??


Katera XL actually weighs less than last year's Vectrix (short)!


----------



## Archineer 30X

CoppertoneSPF15 said:


> Would the Vectrix XL be upgradeable to the Z3 cams using the same specs on the tune charts for the Katera XL? Any change in poundage from doing so?


You could make that swap... weights will be close enough without a limb swap. 

*BUT*... you won't be able to get the cams for several months since all the factory capacity will be dedicated to delivering new bows until at least early summer guys.

Better just buy the new one :wink:


----------



## CoppertoneSPF15

Archineer 30X said:


> You could make that swap... weights will be close enough without a limb swap.
> 
> *BUT*... you won't be able to get the cams for several months since all the factory capacity will be dedicated to delivering new bows until at least early summer guys.
> 
> Better just buy the new one :wink:


:sign10:

If you can convince the powers at be to bring back the Riptide finish, I might just do that. :tongue:


----------



## Northwestshootr

*Katera*

My local proshop got the new Katera in. I went down and shot it and wasnt very impressed. I thought it was louder and kicked more than last years Vulcan. Just my opinion.


----------



## BIGBC

Archineer 30X said:


> C2 requires a cam swap to adjust the draw within that range, but strings/cables and limbs don't have to change...


so theres a new C2 for every draw length ???
i guess that means the charts Vito gave me are wrong

ill probly be goin for the Cam&1/2 plus then, can u tell me which cam draw length range contains 31.5"; what is its min+max ???


----------



## CoppertoneSPF15

BIGBC said:


> so theres a new C2 for every draw length ???
> i guess that means the charts Vito gave me are wrong
> 
> ill probly be goin for the Cam&1/2 plus then, can u tell me which cam draw length range contains 31.5"; what is its min+max ???


There's a C2 cam for each 1/2" draw increment. The draw range shown in that chart you got from Vito is the range of cams that use the same harness lengths.

So if the chart shows 27-28.5" in Draw Range 1 for the UEliteXT3500 /w C2 cams, it means the 27", 27.5", 28", and 28.5" C2 cams in that configuration use the same string, control, and buss lengths.


----------



## BIGBC

CoppertoneSPF15 said:


> There's a C2 cam for each 1/2" draw increment. The draw range shown in that chart you got from Vito is the range of cams that use the same harness lengths.
> 
> So if the chart shows 27-28.5" in Draw Range 1 for the UEliteXT3500 /w C2 cams, it means the 27", 27.5", 28", and 28.5" C2 cams in that configuration use the same string, control, and buss lengths.


thats what i thought, the chart confused me a little and i wanted to clear up before i dropped the 10fps for extra adjustability =]


----------



## Jari

Hoyt Catalog 2008

http://www.hoyt.com/assets/downloads/catalog/hoyt_catalog.zip

//Jari


----------



## wihunter402

Jari said:


> Hoyt Catalog 2008
> 
> http://www.hoyt.com/assets/downloads/catalog/hoyt_catalog.zip
> 
> //Jari


THANK YOU. Looks like they list the Katera XL as 7.5 brace with both the Z3 and Cam .5+. I still think it is a good lineup. Can't wait to go and shoot some of them.


----------



## Rolo

Does anyone know if the Z-3 cams going available as an option on the Vantage X7?


----------



## bornagain

Rolo said:


> Does anyone know if the Z-3 cams going available as an option on the Vantage X7?


Z-3's are design specifically for the parallel limb bows so the answer I got was " NO" not on any model without parallel limbs.


----------



## Rolo

bornagain said:


> Z-3's are design specifically for the parallel limb bows so the answer I got was " NO" not on any model without parallel limbs.


That is what I was expecting.


----------



## Mulder

*question on 08 specs*

Hey has anyone heard if the specs on the vetrix plus were correct? An 33" ATA bow with a 33.5 Draw.  O boy O boy now the big boys can have a short bow to!!


----------



## viperarcher

Northwestshootr said:


> My local proshop got the new Katera in. I went down and shot it and wasnt very impressed. I thought it was louder and kicked more than last years Vulcan. Just my opinion.


The Hoyt Vulcan rocks!


----------



## tek

Mulder said:


> Hey has anyone heard if the specs on the vetrix plus were correct? An 33" ATA bow with a 33.5 Draw.  O boy O boy now the big boys can have a short bow to!!


My catalog only shows 31 inch draw for the Vectrix Plus but the Seven37 goes up to 32.5"  and the Katera XL up to 32"


----------



## Mulder

tek said:


> My catalog only shows 31 inch draw for the Vectrix Plus but the Seven37 goes up to 32.5"  and the Katera XL up to 32"



Really, there website says other.


----------



## ThunderX

How does Vantage X8/X7 compare with ProElite for traget shooting? 

Has anyone had a chance to try them? :wink:


----------



## vito t

*So it goes...*



tek said:


> My catalog only shows 31 inch draw for the Vectrix Plus but the Seven37 goes up to 32.5"  and the Katera XL up to 32"


you're right about Vectrix...

The 7 37 DL with cam 0,5 plus is from 24 - 31,5...

the 32 DL is possible only on Katera xt with cam 0,5 plus...
the Z3 cam on Katera goes "only" :wink: to 31,5

It's written in the 2007 Hoyt catalog on their site and I have the same data in Hoyt Product line Summary that I have...

Good shooting...


----------



## Mulder

*here is the info*

http://www.hoyt.com/compound_bows/hoyt_vectrix_plus_compound_bow.php


----------



## shoots4fun

*Who keeps crying about hoyt website not having the tune chart available this year...*

Look the same bows specs chart that is in hoyt catalogs on their website every year is still there.. i keep seeing everyone crying that they didn't put it up this year on the webstie.. try looking! its right near the wallpaper downloads as a PDF. its been there since the day the website came up.


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

*tune charts*

shoots4fun, did you actually open the PDF file? it lists what is on the back of the catalog, basically which bows are available and which configurations.

the true tune charts and what everyone is looking for include the axle to axle and brace heights of every size cam and limb configuration along with the string and cables measurements and draw lengths ranges. and that is not posted on their website.

the only thing i did like to see Hoyt add is the deflection of the limb to get the different draw weights based on cam & limb configurations.


----------



## 10xring

*Tune Charts*

You will find the tune charts if you look hard enough. Try following this and see where it takes you.... If you go to the downloads page and look at the bottom right, you will find them there

http://www.hoyt.com/customer_service/hoyt_tune_charts.php


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

i think people are looking for the 2008 tune charts, i know i am.


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*Fill that freezer yet?*



wihunter402 said:


> THANK YOU. Looks like they list the Katera XL as 7.5 brace with both the Z3 and Cam .5+. I still think it is a good lineup. Can't wait to go and shoot some of them.


Any pictures for me Sir?


----------



## kiwibowpro

Your friendly Hoyt dealer will have them by now - I know I have so pop in and visit your dealer !!!


----------



## hoythunter64

Well I went and did it. I ordered a new seven37 in jade with black cams and pockets.. Man I can't wait to get it. Guess I need to go over to the class. and put my vulcan up to sell


----------



## Q2DEATH

The tune charts for new bows usually don't show up for at least a couple of months after the site has been updated.


----------



## philipdimondo

*anyone*

anyone see a 2008 vectrix with z3's, or for that matter shoot?
compare it to the 2007?
was wondering if the draw cycle was just as smooth, if the valley was shortened?

i wonder how hoyt got a few more fps out of the z3's if the draw cycle is the "same", was effeciency up by 1 or 2%, or what?

thanks


----------



## viperarcher

*ultra elite*

The question is wich one is smoother cam for the ultra elite the c2 cam or the cam 1/2 plus , has anyone shot the cam 1/2 plus? and how is it compared to the c2?


----------



## philipdimondo

*c2 vs cam.5 plus*

c2 vs cam.5 plus
yesterday i was able to shoot a katera xl with cam.5plus's, dl was 29" and wt was at 60lbs (my main rig ultraelite xt3500 C2 is 27.5" at 50lbs)
The pull was very compairable, early and steady rise to peak, relatively 
shorter peak than a spiral or z3/vector, then a smooth, very smooth drop into the valley. Definately a better feeling cam then the standard 0.5, however, can judge a book by its cover, how many times did the standard win vegas? twice i beleive, in its 1st 2 years in mens division, and i think its won the past 4 in womens

hopefully archingineer30x is around, Id like to know how, if the c2 and cam.5 plus have the same draw force curve (as depicted in the catalog), how the c2 is 5 to 10 fps faster when compared limb to limb riser to riser on the elite bows. 

also shot the katlx with z3's vs vecxl with vectors. No real difference in draw curve, noticible difference in speed and frequency of vibration (higher in the katxl), chrono was broke, however id say the difference was as advertized 5fps faster. Id assume to say that the z3's dont store anymore energy than the vectors, there just more efficient at getting that energy to the arrow


----------



## KJH2005

*Shipping 2008 Hoyts*

Is Hoyt shipping or soon to ship the new bows out to dealers?


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*Thanks for the info....*



philipdimondo said:


> c2 vs cam.5 plus
> yesterday i was able to shoot a katera xl with cam.5plus's, dl was 29" and wt was at 60lbs (my main rig ultraelite xt3500 C2 is 27.5" at 50lbs)
> The pull was very compairable, early and steady rise to peak, relatively
> shorter peak than a spiral or z3/vector, then a smooth, very smooth drop into the valley. Definately a better feeling cam then the standard 0.5, however, can judge a book by its cover, how many times did the standard win vegas? twice i beleive, in its 1st 2 years in mens division, and i think its won the past 4 in womens
> 
> hopefully archingineer30x is around, Id like to know how, if the c2 and cam.5 plus have the same draw force curve (as depicted in the catalog), how the c2 is 5 to 10 fps faster when compared limb to limb riser to riser on the elite bows.
> 
> also shot the katlx with z3's vs vecxl with vectors. No real difference in draw curve, noticible difference in speed and frequency of vibration (higher in the katxl), chrono was broke, however id say the difference was as advertized 5fps faster. Id assume to say that the z3's dont store anymore energy than the vectors, there just more efficient at getting that energy to the arrow


Anyone know if C2 will be available on the X8?


----------



## Dagobullets

KJH2005 said:


> Is Hoyt shipping or soon to ship the new bows out to dealers?


Yes, Hoyt is shipping bows. I was in the local shop when the Hoyt rep was there and he said Hoyt was committed to delivering bow 2-4 weeks from the order date. I ordered an X8, Jade, 60 lbs, 27" DL (sorry, I don't know the range). It will be two weeks this coming Wednesday. Stay tuned.


----------



## DDaily

KJH2005 said:


> Is Hoyt shipping or soon to ship the new bows out to dealers?


They have shipped some already all the shops around here have had bows for a couple weeks.


----------



## DDaily

Dagobullets said:


> Yes, Hoyt is shipping bows. I was in the local shop when the Hoyt rep was there and he said Hoyt was committed to delivering bow 2-4 weeks from the order date. I ordered an X8, Jade, 60 lbs, 27" DL (sorry, I don't know the range). It will be two weeks this coming Wednesday. Stay tuned.


Is this even on target colors? That would be a first! Very cool if that is true!:wink:


----------



## rustyfence

Why in the holy heck, is the only cam option on the X7and X8 the cam 1/2? I want a C2 cam option!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JC280

rustyfence said:


> Why in the holy heck, is the only cam option on the X7and X8 the cam 1/2? I want a C2 cam option!!!!!!!!!




It has been confirmed by GRIV on his web page that you can special order the C2 cams on the X7 and the X8. There will be a extra charge for this is what I understand. I'm going to order an X8 with C2 cams.


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*Outstanding!*



JC280 said:


> It has been confirmed by GRIV on his web page that you can special order the C2 cams on the X7 and the X8. There will be a extra charge for this is what I understand. I'm going to order an X8 with C2 cams.


Outstanding! Anyone know what the charge will be?


----------



## Q2DEATH

philipdimondo said:


> c2 vs cam.5 plus
> yesterday i was able to shoot a katera xl with cam.5plus's, dl was 29" and wt was at 60lbs (my main rig ultraelite xt3500 C2 is 27.5" at 50lbs)
> The pull was very compairable, early and steady rise to peak, relatively
> shorter peak than a spiral or z3/vector, then a smooth, very smooth drop into the valley. Definately a better feeling cam then the standard 0.5, however, can judge a book by its cover, how many times did the standard win vegas? twice i beleive, in its 1st 2 years in mens division, and i think its won the past 4 in womens
> 
> hopefully archingineer30x is around, Id like to know how, if the c2 and cam.5 plus have the same draw force curve (as depicted in the catalog), how the c2 is 5 to 10 fps faster when compared limb to limb riser to riser on the elite bows.
> 
> also shot the katlx with z3's vs vecxl with vectors. No real difference in draw curve, noticible difference in speed and frequency of vibration (higher in the katxl), chrono was broke, however id say the difference was as advertized 5fps faster. Id assume to say that the z3's dont store anymore energy than the vectors, there just more efficient at getting that energy to the arrow



So, if you ordered an X8 with the C2 cam, you'd get an IBO of 305-310 instead of 300 with the C.5 plus?


----------



## JC280

Q2DEATH said:


> So, if you ordered an X8 with the C2 cam, you'd get an IBO of 305-310 instead of 300 with the C.5 plus?




Based on all the Elite speeds listed in the catalog that is what I'm assuming the speeds will be.


----------



## viperarcher

philipdimondo said:


> c2 vs cam.5 plus
> yesterday i was able to shoot a katera xl with cam.5plus's, dl was 29" and wt was at 60lbs (my main rig ultraelite xt3500 C2 is 27.5" at 50lbs)
> The pull was very compairable, early and steady rise to peak, relatively
> shorter peak than a spiral or z3/vector, then a smooth, very smooth drop into the valley. Definately a better feeling cam then the standard 0.5, however, can judge a book by its cover, how many times did the standard win vegas? twice i beleive, in its 1st 2 years in mens division, and i think its won the past 4 in womens
> 
> hopefully archingineer30x is around, Id like to know how, if the c2 and cam.5 plus have the same draw force curve (as depicted in the catalog), how the c2 is 5 to 10 fps faster when compared limb to limb riser to riser on the elite bows.
> 
> also shot the katlx with z3's vs vecxl with vectors. No real difference in draw curve, noticible difference in speed and frequency of vibration (higher in the katxl), chrono was broke, however id say the difference was as advertized 5fps faster. Id assume to say that the z3's dont store anymore energy than the vectors, there just more efficient at getting that energy to the arrow


SO your not getting much bang for your buck, I have the Vulcan and I love it, no vibration, smooth, fast, not worth another investment to get the katera? I guess I will keep the vulcan and maybe go for a 3D bow, but what one ultra ulite or the x7 or x8? with a c2 cam?


----------



## kkromer

JC280 said:


> Based on all the Elite speeds listed in the catalog that is what I'm assuming the speeds will be.


It looks like the speed difference may be coming from a little different axle to axle and brace height. The c2 has a shorter a to a and a lower brace height on every model and may be where the extra few feet per second are coming from. Just thinking it could be that.

Does anyone have a bow with the c.5 plus and have you spent much time shooting the c2 or the spiral? I'd really like to know how they compare. I'm really tempted to try the new cam.5 plus, especially if it has the same back end feel of the c2. I like the idea of being able to make those draw length adjustments.


----------



## viperarcher

*C2 cam for the ultra elite*

c2 cam is only available in 65%let-off am I reading that right in the catalog?


----------



## Aceman

viperarcher said:


> c2 cam is only available in 65%let-off am I reading that right in the catalog?


Yes you are. It was that way last year as well.


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*I think so.*



Q2DEATH said:


> So, if you ordered an X8 with the C2 cam, you'd get an IBO of 305-310 instead of 300 with the C.5 plus?


I think that would be correct. If not, then there may not be a point in changing.........


----------



## Q2DEATH

Very nice. I'm really on the fence between trying out the X8 or going with the 38 Pro.


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*X8*



Q2DEATH said:


> Very nice. I'm really on the fence between trying out the X8 or going with the 38 Pro.


I am thinking that I will be going with the X8 with C2 cams. I need the brace height and the longer ata. Every little bit helps!

:darkbeer::cocktail:ukey:


----------



## RM870

I had own 38ultra for target and AR31 last year.It's very nice bow that I ever shoot.I would like to get more hunter bow for this year but still wonder about Katera versus Vectrix plus. So have anyone shoot both of them and how about your feeling? I just saw only one or two comment about Katera is noisy,not smooth when compare to vulcan and higher recoil. Is it true?


----------



## Aceman

Actually i thought the kantera pulled smother then the vulcan and was just as quite. It also shoot a little faster the the vulcan. If i was in the market for a Hunting bow. That would be it. Well maybe the kantra XL i like a longer ata. Then again the 737 shoots like a dream too. Hoyt did a great job this year.


----------



## rancid69

*turbotec*

i love my turbotec i dont think it is all that critical i average just as high with it indoors as i do my proelite but my turbotec 

2006 
60-70lbs converted to cam.5 
28in draw 70lbs 378grain axis arrow 308fps the bow is fast and hits like a truck

and that is with a cam.5 get spirals and you are around 311 or so. 
if you wont fast and hard hitting turbotec is where it is at. 
but if i had to chose a new bow i shot the 737 that other day i moved it to 28in and shot it 70lbs 350grain arrow and got 300fps even i think that is the bow i would take. speed balls and winnerschoice strings you might get around 310. fast and smooth.

thank you 
Guy


----------



## viperarcher

Aceman said:


> Actually i thought the kantera pulled smother then the vulcan and was just as quite. It also shoot a little faster the the vulcan. If i was in the market for a Hunting bow. That would be it. Well maybe the kantra XL i like a longer ata. Then again the 737 shoots like a dream too. Hoyt did a great job this year.


I am wondering if just a little smoother and 5 fps faster is it worth getting, the vulcan shoots nice! maybe you could put z3 cams on the vulcan, maybe have to change the limbs, because of deflection? what do you think?


----------



## HotLZ

Anyone know if the new cam 1/2+ that Hoyt is offering this year has an optimal setting for the draw length?


----------



## kkromer

Just emailed with a guy that shot one 737 that topped out at 28 and one that topped at 30 shortened to 28. The one that topped out at 28 shot 303 IBO the one that was shortened shot 298 IBO. Sounds like to me the cam will be a little more efficient on the longer side of the cam. Though I've not spent a lot of time shooting the old cam.5 I've heard they fealt better and shot faster on the long side of the cam. I'll be ordering my x7 with the 27" base cam and lengthening it to the 28" slot.


----------



## tek

kkromer said:


> Just emailed with a guy that shot one 737 that topped out at 28 and one that topped at 30 shortened to 28. The one that topped out at 28 shot 303 IBO the one that was shortened shot 298 IBO. Sounds like to me the cam will be a little more efficient on the longer side of the cam. Though I've not spent a lot of time shooting the old cam.5 I've heard they fealt better and shot faster on the long side of the cam. I'll be ordering my x7 with the 27" base cam and lengthening it to the 28" slot.


It sounds like the Seven37 is pretty much faster than Hoyt IBO rated it ?


----------



## wihunter402

tek said:


> It sounds like the Seven37 is pretty much faster than Hoyt IBO rated it ?


That is true with most Hoyts. I have owned several and some other brands. While most will say their bow will do something in real life it falls short. Hoyt has always under rated any bow I have purchased.

I am hoping to get out and shoot some of the new ones in the next couple of weeks. I can't wait.


----------



## Camo

viperarcher said:


> I am wondering if just a little smoother and 5 fps faster is it worth getting, the vulcan shoots nice!



IMO.....no. I'll hang onto my Vulcan until builds one with an IBO over 350. And that is OK fine with me. :wink: I love my Vulcan.


----------



## viperarcher

Camo said:


> IMO.....no. I'll hang onto my Vulcan until builds one with an IBO over 350. And that is OK fine with me. :wink: I love my Vulcan.


Same here! I love My Vulcan! but wondering if you could put the new Z3 cam on it ! that would be sweet!


----------



## Paul Cataldo

Well guys, does anyone here have considerable time behind a Katera XL yet???
I'm trying to get more opinions on the draw cycle, in comparison to the 07 Vectrix XL/Vector...
Does anyone else think that the Vector Cam 1/2 was as smooth as a hunting bow needs to be? I swear I love the draw on my Vectrix XL/Vector, and will only buy a Katera XL if it's as smooth or smoother. What say guys??? Anyone else feel like I do???


----------



## Camo

Are they in the shops already?


----------



## wihunter402

Paul Cataldo said:


> Well guys, does anyone here have considerable time behind a Katera XL yet???
> I'm trying to get more opinions on the draw cycle, in comparison to the 07 Vectrix XL/Vector...
> Does anyone else think that the Vector Cam 1/2 was as smooth as a hunting bow needs to be? I swear I love the draw on my Vectrix XL/Vector, and will only buy a Katera XL if it's as smooth or smoother. What say guys??? Anyone else feel like I do???


I will be shooting the new Hoyts next week if all goes well. Talking to the shop owner he said that if you like the Vector cam you will love the Z3. I could not buy a new bow last year as I don't have the cash to purchase every year. I really really liked the Vector vs. the Zypher on the Trykon when I shot it last year. After I shoot I will report back. 

Anyone else out there hear anything or have actually shot them???


----------



## rwells

*vectrix plus*

How much are the vectrix plus running? (cost that is)


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*I agree.*



wihunter402 said:


> That is true with most Hoyts. I have owned several and some other brands. While most will say their bow will do something in real life it falls short. Hoyt has always under rated any bow I have purchased.
> 
> I am hoping to get out and shoot some of the new ones in the next couple of weeks. I can't wait.


I have not shot a Hoyt yet that has not met or exceed the rated IBO speeds. More often than not, they have exceeded them!

WIhunter, you son called earlier in the week and pm'ed me. I sent him a message back but have not had a chance to call, I have been in MI all week and have to go back next week as well. Perhaps over the holiday break we can get together to shoot!

Great pics also! Loved looking at your collective successes!


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*If you can......*



wihunter402 said:


> I will be shooting the new Hoyts next week if all goes well. Talking to the shop owner he said that if you like the Vector cam you will love the Z3. I could not buy a new bow last year as I don't have the cash to purchase every year. I really really liked the Vector vs. the Zypher on the Trykon when I shot it last year. After I shoot I will report back.
> 
> Anyone else out there hear anything or have actually shot them???


If you get a chance Sir, please test drive an x7 and x8 and tell me what you think. I am in the market for a new beast and I am leaning toward an x8 with C2 cams. Any advice you can give will be great!


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*Someone?*

Someone has to have test driven an X7 or X8?

Give us the skinny please.

:darkbeer::cocktail:ukey:


----------



## CHAMPION2

Anyone shot the Seven 37 yet. I am thinking this would be a sweet hunting bow for me in 2008 since I generally like the 36-37" ata range. If it is anything like the Ultra-Tec of old it should be a winner. I have a 2007 Hoyt 38 pro with C2 that is really sweet. How much lighter are the 2008's?? I see the Seven 37 is 4.6 lbs. Not sure what my 2007 Hoyt 38 Pro weighs in at???


----------



## kkromer

I'm with both of these guys. I'm wanting to hear about the x7 for target and the 737 for a hunting rig. I'm really interested to hear how those of you out there like the cam .5 plus. Sounds like the guys at the factory really, really like them.


----------



## WilliamsTD

I'm left-handed, but I shot a right-handed Seven 37 Saturday night and it was one of the best I have ever shot. I think it's going to be the one for me this year.


----------



## wihunter402

Well I have not gotten to shoot the Hoyts yet but I did a couple of others. I still like how Hoyts feel in my hands. Anyway I plan on going out tomorrow night and shoot everything he has. Not sure what he will have in the x series but I will shoot it if he has it.

Anyone with pics of their new Hoyts yet??:tongue:


----------



## CHAMPION2

Thats not what I wanted to hear Well maybe. I really like the 2007 Hoyt 38 Pro with my C2 cam I have, but am very interested in this Hoyt Seven 37. Just not sure if I would be gaining anything. I have heard the 2008's are a little lighter in mass weight?? What module would best maximize my 29" draw?? What is the adjustability in inches on the cam and 1/2 plus.



WilliamsTD said:


> I'm left-handed, but I shot a right-handed Seven 37 Saturday night and it was one of the best I have ever shot. I think it's going to be the one for me this year.


----------



## OA3D

WilliamsTD said:


> I'm left-handed, but I shot a right-handed Seven 37 Saturday night and it was one of the best I have ever shot. I think it's going to be the one for me this year.


OK how did you do that with the tec riser?
Anymore input on how it drew or shot? Valley? Wall? Really lookin' for info on the new stuff as I'm trying to decide between an ULtraelite or 737 for field and spots.


----------



## WilliamsTD

I'm right-handed, but left-eye dominate and normally shoot left-handed, but I shot right-handed for many years. It was a right-handed bow and I shot it right-handed. That's about as good as us left-handed shooters ever get for test new bows


----------



## wihunter402

Well my dealer shot a big buck on Sunday night and was working on that last night. So..... I didn't get to go out and do any shooting. Might be after Thanksgiving now. Not sure when I can be there while he is. Oh and it is Jeff at Jeff's Performance Archery in Dodgeville Wi. Just in case any is wondering.


----------



## OA3D

WilliamsTD said:


> I'm right-handed, but left-eye dominate and normally shoot left-handed, but I shot right-handed for many years. It was a right-handed bow and I shot it right-handed. That's about as good as us left-handed shooters ever get for test new bows


I've been able to shoot a few righties left handed atleast to get a fell for draw valley and wall, not so much grip. Just can't get it done that way with a hoyt...lol. I can't shoot right handed anymore.

So how did that 737 really feel?


----------



## Oxymoron

Big Daddy POP said:


> Someone has to have test driven an X7 or X8?
> 
> Give us the skinny please.
> 
> :darkbeer::cocktail:ukey:


I own an X7 (bought it the day it arrived in the shop).

It is probably the ultimate spot bow with its long ATA, heavy riser and lack of hand-shock, though not really a hunting rig as it is fairly loud (even with all the vibration-dampening equipment on).

The adjustability on the Cam&1/2 Plus is nice (each module covering a range of 2.5 inches), although unnecessarily complicated since you have to forcefully rotate the top cam to do it, due to the draw length screw being cleverly positioned right between the split limbs. But then again, you're probably not going to change your DL that often, and the cam can be rotated by pressing the string by hand if you don't have access to a press.


----------



## JC280

Oxymoron said:


> I own an X7 (bought it the day it arrived in the shop).
> 
> It is probably the ultimate spot bow with its long ATA, heavy riser and lack of hand-shock, though not really a hunting rig as it is fairly loud (even with all the vibration-dampening equipment on).
> 
> The adjustability on the Cam&1/2 Plus is nice (each module covering a range of 2.5 inches), although unnecessarily complicated since you have to forcefully rotate the top cam to do it, due to the draw length screw being cleverly positioned right between the split limbs. But then again, you're probably not going to change your DL that often, and the cam can be rotated by pressing the string by hand if you don't have access to a press.


What draw length and poundage are you shooting? Also, what speed are you getting?

Thanks,

Jonathan


----------



## Q2DEATH

This is the second time I've heard about loundness in the X series. Thats not cool. I was looking at one of these for a hunting bow.


----------



## WilliamsTD

The 737 was smooth to draw and had least hand shock of any bow I have ever shot. The bow was setup to the shop owners DL and he has been shooting it a lot. He said it remind him of his 2003 UltraTec, which is his favorite bow and as you may read on AT the 2003 UltraTec is highly respected.

I only have a 27.5 inch draw, so the 737 should fit me very well even for indoor spots.


----------



## viperarcher

WilliamsTD said:


> The 737 was smooth to draw and had least hand shock of any bow I have ever shot. The bow was setup to the shop owners DL and he has been shooting it a lot. He said it remind him of his 2003 UltraTec, which is his favorite bow and as you may read on AT the 2003 UltraTec is highly respected.
> 
> I only have a 27.5 inch draw, so the 737 should fit me very well even for indoor spots.


has the least handshock of what other bow's? what other bows did you shoot?


----------



## CHAMPION2

I want to try one of the Seven 37's for 2008. Not sure what the 2008 Hoyts will max out at on the limbs. Wth my 29" draw I should be able to have a pretty quick forgiving hunting set-up. I would think the draw would be pretty smooth on the cam and 1/2 plus. Not sure if i would go w/ 60 or 70 lb limbs???




WilliamsTD said:


> The 737 was smooth to draw and had least hand shock of any bow I have ever shot. The bow was setup to the shop owners DL and he has been shooting it a lot. He said it remind him of his 2003 UltraTec, which is his favorite bow and as you may read on AT the 2003 UltraTec is highly respected.
> 
> I only have a 27.5 inch draw, so the 737 should fit me very well even for indoor spots.


----------



## WilliamsTD

I've owned several Hoyts and PSE bows. This year I have shot the new X-Force bows and Moneymaker and most of the Mathews. I'm not an expert by any means, but I think the 737 is going to be a great bow especially for archers with 29" DL and less.


----------



## Dagobullets

Dagobullets said:


> Yes, Hoyt is shipping bows. I was in the local shop when the Hoyt rep was there and he said Hoyt was committed to delivering bow 2-4 weeks from the order date. I ordered an X8, Jade, 60 lbs, 27" DL (sorry, I don't know the range). It will be two weeks this coming Wednesday. Stay tuned.


Four weeks came and went. No X8  I'm told another two to six weeks (six to ten weeks total). So, it looks like the same old Hoyt.


----------



## viperarcher

*Hoyt is turning them out as fast as they can!*



Dagobullets said:


> Four weeks came and went. No X8  I'm told another two to six weeks (six to ten weeks total). So, it looks like the same old Hoyt.


sounds to me like your dealer owes hoyt money! or you would already have it! I got most of my hoyts within two weeks!


----------



## KJH2005

Three weeks so far for my X8, and still waiting.


----------



## djmaxwe

I am still waiting on my 28" Katera to get here. My dealer has in several 28.5" and 29" but still has not got my 28" or his 29.5" in yet. I shot the 28.5" today and I thought that it was dead in the hand as far as vibration but I was hearing a some of noise out of the stealth shot do to string hitting it. I checked it and it was just barely touching it, the way Hoyt said that it should be. I thought that it pulled easier then my Vectrix and a lot faster. I can't wait for mine to get here. Also, is it me or is the Katera running exact as far as draw length go's or maybe even a little short. I know that my Vectrix was 28.25" actual draw(suppose to be 28") but the 28.5" Katera felt like it was just the same as my Vectrix. I didn't have time to measure it or anything but has anyone else run accross this or not.


----------



## Paul Cataldo

Ok guys, 
I just don't get it. Some in this thread are saying the new Katera XL is a smoother draw than the 07 Vectrix XL, and others are saying the new Katera XL is not near as smooth a draw as the Vectrix XL.
Which is it guys? I realize everyone's feel is different, but is it just that the two bows are that close in smoothness, or do some people just think they know what's up??? No offense to anyone BTW. I'm just trying to get to the bottom of this, and see what the general consensus is. It's a real ordeal to get down to my dealer and actually find a bow even close to my draw length, in order to shoot it myself. 9 times out of 10 they don't even have a bow setup in anything shorter than 28-29". Not very easy to judge a 29" bow when you've got a 27" draw lenght.
Thanks for the help guys. Still looking to see what others have to say about the Katera XL's draw cycle as compared to the 07 Vectrix XL...


----------



## Dagobullets

viperarcher said:


> sounds to me like your dealer owes hoyt money! or you would already have it! I got most of my hoyts within two weeks!


Wow am I sick of hearing this same ole saw: your dealer must owe Hoyt money. First, I really don't appreciate you calling my dealer a deadbeat. Its libelous, and you really owe him an apology.

Second, I was there when the sales rep said 2-4 weeks. I was there when my dealer was offered credit terms (and they were quite generous). I was also in the shop when he checked with the customer service rep at Hoyt and was told it was taking 6 - 10 weeks to process orders. 

Read your own post and figure out why your logic does not compute. I'll give you a hint -- MOST does not equal ALL. My dealer has gotten a few Hoyts (Trykon Jr's and Reflexes) in (one two days after placing the order) BUT the two X8's and the 737 (i.e., the hot new bows) have not arrived and most likely will not get here until next year ACCORDING TO HOYT. Further, if my dealer owed them money, they wouldn't say: "well, your order will take 6-10 weeks". They just wouldn't process the order. Get it.

This is the same scenario I went through last year -- my 38 Pro (new for 2007) took about eight weeks to show up and my Pro Elite (hasn't changed in years) took two weeks. So, as I see it, Hoyt hasn't changed a thing. This is not a big deal to me -- if is was, I wouldn't order a Hoyt because I anticipated, based upon past experience, about an eight week wait.


----------



## viperarcher

Dagobullets said:


> Wow am I sick of hearing this same ole saw: your dealer must owe Hoyt money. First, I really don't appreciate you calling my dealer a deadbeat. Its libelous, and you really owe him an apology.
> 
> Second, I was there when the sales rep said 2-4 weeks. I was there when my dealer was offered credit terms (and they were quite generous). I was also in the shop when he checked with the customer service rep at Hoyt and was told it was taking 6 - 10 weeks to process orders.
> 
> Read your own post and figure out why your logic does not compute. I'll give you a hint -- MOST does not equal ALL. My dealer has gotten a few Hoyts (Trykon Jr's and Reflexes) in (one two days after placing the order) BUT the two X8's and the 737 (i.e., the hot new bows) have not arrived and most likely will not get here until next year ACCORDING TO HOYT. Further, if my dealer owed them money, they wouldn't say: "well, your order will take 6-10 weeks". They just wouldn't process the order. Get it.
> 
> This is the same scenario I went through last year -- my 38 Pro (new for 2007) took about eight weeks to show up and my Pro Elite (hasn't changed in years) took two weeks. So, as I see it, Hoyt hasn't changed a thing. This is not a big deal to me -- if is was, I wouldn't order a Hoyt because I anticipated, based upon past experience, about an eight week wait.


ok, you need to relax, step away from the computer!(hoyt shooters are supose to be relaxed and in control) alot of bows are starting to show up at the dealers! and hoyt is getting them out as fast as possiable! I hope you get yours soon! Have a nice day!


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*Thank you Oxymoron*



Oxymoron said:


> I own an X7 (bought it the day it arrived in the shop).
> 
> It is probably the ultimate spot bow with its long ATA, heavy riser and lack of hand-shock, though not really a hunting rig as it is fairly loud (even with all the vibration-dampening equipment on).
> 
> The adjustability on the Cam&1/2 Plus is nice (each module covering a range of 2.5 inches), although unnecessarily complicated since you have to forcefully rotate the top cam to do it, due to the draw length screw being cleverly positioned right between the split limbs. But then again, you're probably not going to change your DL that often, and the cam can be rotated by pressing the string by hand if you don't have access to a press.



Thank you for the Skinny Sir. What kind of speed are you getting out of that puppy? I think noise is really a function of arrow utilization. I have noticed my protec is louder than I like using target arrows but as soon as I put my hunting sticks (much heavier) the puppy is as quiet as can be. I could be wrong, the X series may just be louder than the rest but I am hopeful. 

Has anyone shot and X8? Any thoughts to share?

:darkbeer::cocktail:ukey:


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*Please...........*



Dagobullets said:


> Four weeks came and went. No X8  I'm told another two to six weeks (six to ten weeks total). So, it looks like the same old Hoyt.


Tell me all about her and what you think when she arrives please..........


----------



## Dagobullets

Big Daddy POP said:


> Tell me all about her and what you think when she arrives please..........


Will do.


----------



## Oxymoron

Big Daddy POP said:


> Thank you for the Skinny Sir. What kind of speed are you getting out of that puppy? I think noise is really a function of arrow utilization. I have noticed my protec is louder than I like using target arrows but as soon as I put my hunting sticks (much heavier) the puppy is as quiet as can be. I could be wrong, the X series may just be louder than the rest but I am hopeful.


I haven't chronoed it yet.

A guy on the German forum got 300 fps out of his X7 at 60.5 pounds and 29.5 inches of draw though.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=577298

I'll try to translate his review:


442fps said:


> BH , A2A and Draw Weight very well within specs , Sync of the Cam.5 plus - absolutely perfect!
> 
> Some other manufacturers could learn a lesson here
> 
> So, how does it shoot ?
> 
> As usual, I put a nock on for speed tests , the result: a whopping 300fps , pretty good for a bow this long (41 A2A). Once again, Hoyt's IBO rating wasn't exaggerated.
> 
> Zero shock , zero vibration , incredibly good balance (for the bare bow with only a rest mounted) , holds rock-steady at full draw and after the shot - that's Hoyt for ya!
> 
> Visual quality is absolutely stunning , everything looks perfect.
> 
> To sum it up: Some of 2006's Hoyts came in a downright catastrophic condition, this year they've been much better, and this X7 is "almost" perfect.
> 
> Almost perfect, because:
> 
> This bow is incredibly loud.
> 
> Don't remember shooting a bow this noisy in the last 6 or 7 years.
> 
> Don't know what kind of string material Hoyt uses for their 08 models, but the X7 sounds about as bad as a speed bow shooting an ultra-light arrow using a very-low-strand-count Gigabow string
> ...
> The Cam.5 Plus produces a draw force curve that isn't far from the Spiral, but feels a lot smoother, feels pretty good.
> 
> They've also downsized the Alpha Shox (in the limbs), they only have 3 "ribs" instead of 5, I'm not sure whether those are really good, they do seem to shift pretty easily


----------



## JC280

What arrow weight is he shooting?


----------



## Paul Cataldo

I wonder WHY Hoyt would downsize the Alpha Shox limbsavers??? Is there ANY chance they would have noticed a gain in speed by doing this? Regardless, I think downsizing to 3 ribs from 5 might be a bit much...


----------



## viperarcher

*seven 37*

what about the seven thirty seven? anyone got the bow and shot it and can give an opinion?


----------



## Dagobullets

Paul Cataldo said:


> I wonder WHY Hoyt would downsize the Alpha Shox limbsavers??? Is there ANY chance they would have noticed a gain in speed by doing this? Regardless, I think downsizing to 3 ribs from 5 might be a bit much...


Paul:

I shoot quite a bit and have gone through a number of Alpha Shox (four sets since May on my Pro Elite). In my experience, they tend to fail at the ends of the dampner. When they fail, the ends of the Shox actually comes out of the limbs. Hopefully getting rid of the ends will lower the failure rate. Anyhow, I can't wait to try the new ones.


----------



## Q2DEATH

That german dude is the third guy to say the X models are loud. Guess I'm going to pass on that one.


----------



## NARLEYHORNS

*Hca Speed Force ....."posted"*

HCA just released the spec's on the SPEED FORCE. "WOW"


----------



## Q2DEATH

*3 things*



NARLEYHORNS said:


> HCA just released the spec's on the SPEED FORCE. "WOW"


#1 What's the speed force? Another 33" A/A, 7" brace height bow? Yippee, like there aren't enough of those around. Nobody cares.

#2 This is a Hoyt thread, so nobody cares.

#3 HCA? Nobody cares.


----------



## CoppertoneSPF15

Q2DEATH said:


> #1 What's the speed force? Another 33" A/A, 7" brace height bow? Yippee, like there aren't enough of those around. Nobody cares.
> 
> #2 This is a Hoyt thread, so nobody cares.
> 
> #3 HCA? Nobody cares.


:icon_1_lol:

I'll second that one. Narleyhorns doesn't seem to understand what "Hoyt 2008 Release" means. His Iron Mace limbs must've knocked him upside the head one too many times. :boink::lol::tongue:


----------



## KJH2005

*Hoyt Vantage X8*

Talked To My Hoyt Dealer Today, He Called Hoyt To Check On My Vantage X8, The Said That They Were Waiting On Cams Or Cam Parts


----------



## RickinMo

CoppertoneSPF15 said:


> :icon_1_lol:
> 
> I'll second that one. Narleyhorns doesn't seem to understand what "Hoyt 2008 Release" means. His Iron Mace limbs must've knocked him upside the head one too many times. :boink::lol::tongue:


Yep, well said CoppertoneSPF15 I was a little miffed at what his post had to do with this thread.
Maybe just a lame hi-jack attempt

Rick


----------



## BIGBC

I ordered a 2008 UltraElite on the 22nd Nov, Hoyt said it would take around 3-4weeks to arrive, and im in the UK =]
Really looking forward to gettin hold of this bad boy and testin out those Cam+1/2 Plus cams =]

Im pretty confident in my dealer tho, hes done much speedy business with Hoyt before.


----------



## Flintlock1776

*Such a long running topic*

I'm a bit dizzy reading thru it all

Question since I don't want to read them all: will the new Hoyt have a better string? I bought a new Hoyt last December and the sting it came with has been such a hassle. I will go to a new string soon but I have to wait until after the bow season (2/08 in NJ) as the dealer I have (and like) is way too backed up right now to take on that work.

:cocktail:


----------



## Dagobullets

KJH2005 said:


> Talked To My Hoyt Dealer Today, He Called Hoyt To Check On My Vantage X8, The Said That They Were Waiting On Cams Or Cam Parts


Ditto. I heard my dealer call Hoyt today. The rep said the Jade riser was in and it was just waiting on "a cam." Not sure what exactly that meant. I guess we should have asked but we didn't. Didn't get an ETA either.


----------



## Q2DEATH

No, they'll have the same string.

I was surprised at the string and cables on my 38 Pro. They did creep a bit, but after about 200 shots, it settled in and hasn't moved since. My only complaint was that no amount of tweaking could get my bow to max above 68#'s.


----------



## outback jack

Well two weeks ago my dealer called about my X8 and they said it was back from anodizing and would be one and half to two weeks. Well two weeks later and nothing. I'm going to call him again today and have him call Hoyt again.


----------



## kiwibowpro

It always amuses me when people complain about "noise" from a target bow -- what are they worried about, the target jumping the string ?? 

Noise is not an issue with a target bow -- never has been, never will be!! Now a hunting bow is a different story. 

Most noise issues come from using very light arrows --- !! If you don't like the noise, use heavier arrows !! :uzi:


----------



## Aceman

kiwibowpro said:


> It always amuses me when people complain about "noise" from a target bow -- what are they worried about, the target jumping the string ??
> 
> Noise is not an issue with a target bow -- never has been, never will be!! Now a hunting bow is a different story.
> 
> Most noise issues come from using very light arrows --- !! If you don't like the noise, use heavier arrows !! :uzi:


LOL that is so true. Why do people worry so much about that


----------



## danslaugenhoup

*Katera XL*

Please ship soon! I need it now.


----------



## denseb

No problem with delivery this year (even for a LH), ordered first week of november and 2 weeks later my ultraelite xt2000 c2 was at home :teeth:

seb


----------



## Q2DEATH

kiwibowpro said:


> It always amuses me when people complain about "noise" from a target bow -- what are they worried about, the target jumping the string ??
> 
> Noise is not an issue with a target bow -- never has been, never will be!! Now a hunting bow is a different story.
> 
> Most noise issues come from using very light arrows --- !! If you don't like the noise, use heavier arrows !! :uzi:



Some guys like "target" length bows for hunting. Whats so amusing about that. I'm not dumb enough to think that you can't hunt with a bow longer than 33".

My arrows are 463 grains. Heavy enough?


----------



## outback jack

Well I found out today it was going to be 2 more weeks so I changed my order to a X7. I was really wanting a X7 to begin with but talked myself into the 8 and since it took so long I came to my senses and changed to the X7. So I guess I just made my wait even longer.


----------



## Gritty

LOL,,,, Every year the same thing,,,,,,,,,, Order a New bow that has just been released and expect it in 2 weeks...

First.. Sales reps at any given dealer, if they are good, will tell you what you want to hear on delivery time....
They want your commitment to your order.... 

Second,, Your talking about a significant amount of models and cam configurations..all with seperate string and cable lengths for each DL and model... Nothing is shared,,,,, It is not like they just go to a parts bin and pic the cam in the exact draw you order ,, in the right color,,,,, and then find the riser you ordered in another bin all prepared just incase you ordered one... 

Good Business will not over produce components just so you can get your new bow infront of the next guy.... 

These are state of the art shooting systems.. They are not some group built bow that is marketed on every TV show....With the same basic components .. same string and cable lengths etc.. Those are easy to put out........ If folks don't want to wait.. I'm sure there are competitors bows hanging in sport shops just about everywhere you can walk in and pay 750.00 for 

Great bows are worth the wait... I'll wait..I just plan accordingly


----------



## Q2DEATH

Gritty said:


> LOL,,,, Every year the same thing,,,,,,,,,, Order a New bow that has just been released and expect it in 2 weeks...
> 
> First.. Sales reps at any given dealer, if they are good, will tell you what you want to hear on delivery time....
> They want your commitment to your order....
> 
> Second,, Your talking about a significant amount of models and cam configurations..all with seperate string and cable lengths for each DL and model... Nothing is shared,,,,, It is not like they just go to a parts bin and pic the cam in the exact draw you order ,, in the right color,,,,, and then find the riser you ordered in another bin all prepared just incase you ordered one...
> 
> Good Business will not over produce components just so you can get your new bow infront of the next guy....
> 
> These are state of the art shooting systems.. They are not some group built bow that is marketed on every TV show....With the same basic components .. same string and cable lengths etc.. Those are easy to put out........ If folks don't want to wait.. I'm sure there are competitors bows hanging in sport shops just about everywhere you can walk in and pay 750.00 for
> 
> Great bows are worth the wait... I'll wait..I just plan accordingly



That post is on the money.


----------



## wihunter402

Gritty said:


> LOL,,,, Every year the same thing,,,,,,,,,, Order a New bow that has just been released and expect it in 2 weeks...
> 
> First.. Sales reps at any given dealer, if they are good, will tell you what you want to hear on delivery time....
> They want your commitment to your order....
> 
> Second,, Your talking about a significant amount of models and cam configurations..all with seperate string and cable lengths for each DL and model... Nothing is shared,,,,, It is not like they just go to a parts bin and pic the cam in the exact draw you order ,, in the right color,,,,, and then find the riser you ordered in another bin all prepared just incase you ordered one...
> 
> Good Business will not over produce components just so you can get your new bow infront of the next guy....
> 
> These are state of the art shooting systems.. They are not some group built bow that is marketed on every TV show....With the same basic components .. same string and cable lengths etc.. Those are easy to put out........ If folks don't want to wait.. I'm sure there are competitors bows hanging in sport shops just about everywhere you can walk in and pay 750.00 for
> 
> Great bows are worth the wait... I'll wait..I just plan accordingly


I couldn't agree more. You will own that bow for at least one year and in many cases 2 or more. You will shoot it THOUSANDS of times. It will be worth the wait.


----------



## Scottyluck

viperarcher said:


> what about the seven thirty seven? anyone got the bow and shot it and can give an opinion?


I shot one this past week at my shop. I'm on their shooting staff and had to pick a bow for the upcoming season. I ordered a Seven37 in Red Ember. I don't normally shoot 70lb bows but this bow at 29"/68lbs was real easy to draw. It held nice and was very smooth. It was pretty solid at the shot with a bit of vib felt through the grip. But it's gonna be my 3-D bow so I don't care about that. 
We chronoed it but I can't remember the arrow weight. It was a hunting arrow that was over 350gr., that much I know. Just don't know how much over. At 68lbs we were getting a steady diet of 300fps. Again, that doesn't mean much w/o knowing the arrow weight. 
The feel of the bow was more important to me anyway. It should be a shooter.:shade:


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*True*



kiwibowpro said:


> It always amuses me when people complain about "noise" from a target bow -- what are they worried about, the target jumping the string ??
> 
> Noise is not an issue with a target bow -- never has been, never will be!! Now a hunting bow is a different story.
> 
> Most noise issues come from using very light arrows --- !! If you don't like the noise, use heavier arrows !! :uzi:


That is correct. Use a heavier arrow and the noise will go away.....


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*Dead on!*



wihunter402 said:


> I couldn't agree more. You will own that bow for at least one year and in many cases 2 or more. You will shoot it THOUSANDS of times. It will be worth the wait.


You want the best machine in the business, you will have to wait for prefection!


----------



## Camo

kiwibowpro said:


> It always amuses me when people complain about "noise" from a target bow -- what are they worried about, the target jumping the string ??


I like my bow to be quiet on the target range just because a noisey one sounds like a piece of junk to me. Like something is loose, or is out of tune. JMO.


----------



## practice-more

I just got my UltraElite in on Friday. It even came in 10 days ahead of schedule. 

Here is the link to a picture and my review. :thumbs_up
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=594322

Mitch


----------



## vonottoexperien

How does the cam & 1/2 + compare to the C2? is the wall the same? draw cycle?


----------



## practice-more

According to HOTY's chart the draw cycle is the same. I believe the reason the C2 gets more speed is that it is more efficient due to not being DL adjustable.

In my opinion the C2's draw harder than the original Cam 1/2, and maybe just a bit harder than the Cam 1/2 Plus.
As far as wall is concerned, the Cam 1/2 and the new plus have a solid wall if they are timed right. Same goes for the C2, but it may be just a bit harder.

Hope that helped.

Mitch


----------



## KJH2005

*Vantage X8*

Has Anyone Received Their Hoyt Vantage X8 That They Have Recently Ordered? I Ordered Mine The 2 Nd Week Of November And Still I Wait Patiently.


----------



## kiwibowpro

I've just had nice Jade ProElite come in for a customer after 4 weeks !! pretty good for a target bow.!! They have been anything up to 8 or 9 weeks in the past.


----------



## KJH2005

Thank You


----------



## Dagobullets

KJH2005 said:


> Has Anyone Received Their Hoyt Vantage X8 That They Have Recently Ordered? I Ordered Mine The 2 Nd Week Of November And Still I Wait Patiently.


I ave you beat by a couple of weeks. I ordered in mid-October. I was told 2-4 weeks for delivery. Ha. My dealer called Hoyt yesterday and was told maybe another 3 weeks. Bottom line. Don't hold your breath.


----------



## WilliamsTD

I saw a camo X8 at my Pro Shop last night that was custom ordered by an individual. I has allowed to draw it and it seemed to fit me better than I thought it would. With my short DL (27.5") I thought the X7 and X8 would have a little too much axle to axle to feel like comfortable string angle at anchor.


----------



## rohenia222

checked status on a customer's x-8, jade, 29-70, RH, c-2 cam, hoyt advised it was shipped out on 12-13-07 and id due to get to our shop on 12-18-07, also ordersd another pro elite 3500, jade, RH, 29-60, c-2 cam, it was orderd, and out the door in about 1 week!!!!to arrive at the same time (I hope)


----------



## the_wraith420

i just resently shot the whole lineup to me the 8x didnt seem much if at all louder than the rest.... just my opinion


----------



## spiralcamer

A buddy of mine ordered a new jade ultraelite with cam&1/2 plus was told 4 weeks and he received it in 3 weeks. Hows that for fast!


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*X8*



the_wraith420 said:


> i just resently shot the whole lineup to me the 8x didnt seem much if at all louder than the rest.... just my opinion


How did you like it? Please give us the skinny!


----------



## the_wraith420

what do you want to know? when i shot the 8x i did notice a little vibration in the risor but as soon as we put the stabalizer on it deadened it compleatly, it seemed plenty fast but i didnt get to chronograph it.... personaly i like the vulcan better than the katera... could be just that i own one lol. on the shot the katera vibrated more than the vulcan with or without the stabalizer and the speed difference really wasnt noticable. i thought the katera xl with cam& 1/2 plus is a great option for a growing teen or someone who dosent know their exact DL..... i dunno give me a more specific question..... oh and i know for fact that all the hoyt lineup is underrated on their speeds. our hoyt rep told us they will normaly do about 10fps faster than they'r rateing


----------



## the_wraith420

oh and also anyone interested to know hoyt does not have a minimum arrow weight for warrenty.... you could shoot them 3gpp arrows out of a hoyt and it would not void the warrenty (i asked cause i was interested to at least know)


----------



## Q2DEATH

the_wraith420 said:


> oh and also anyone interested to know hoyt does not have a minimum arrow weight for warrenty.... you could shoot them 3gpp arrows out of a hoyt and it would not void the warrenty (i asked cause i was interested to at least know)




Wow, thats a surprise.


----------



## viperarcher

*Hoyt Vulcan still rocks!*

I have a Hoyt Vulcan , I love that bow its smooth, quiet, fast and very accurate, the bow points better than any other bow I have shot, just seems to settle in at full draw! all thatbeing said I was thinking about an X7 for 3D for the 2008 season! That is still up in the air! The vulcan has performed well for me on the 3D course as well as in the woods.


----------



## Dagobullets

Cancelled the X8 today. Eight weeks is long enough to wait with no end in sight. Probably get a new hunting bow later this year instead of a new target bow. The GTO looks promising on paper.


----------



## Q2DEATH

Dagobullets said:


> Cancelled the X8 today. Eight weeks is long enough to wait with no end in sight. Probably get a new hunting bow later this year instead of a new target bow. The GTO looks promising on paper.



Was this bow camo or a target color? The colored bows always take considerably longer. If I ordered a new Hoyt today, I wouldn't be surprised if it took twice that long. I don't think 8 weeks is all that bad. Considering the time of year. Order this bow in April and I bet you have it in 3 weeks if not sooner.


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*X8*



the_wraith420 said:


> what do you want to know? when i shot the 8x i did notice a little vibration in the risor but as soon as we put the stabalizer on it deadened it compleatly, it seemed plenty fast but i didnt get to chronograph it.... personaly i like the vulcan better than the katera... could be just that i own one lol. on the shot the katera vibrated more than the vulcan with or without the stabalizer and the speed difference really wasnt noticable. i thought the katera xl with cam& 1/2 plus is a great option for a growing teen or someone who dosent know their exact DL..... i dunno give me a more specific question..... oh and i know for fact that all the hoyt lineup is underrated on their speeds. our hoyt rep told us they will normaly do about 10fps faster than they'r rateing


What are your thoughts on the X8. Is she a shooter? Worth the extra brace height or would the X7 be better. Was she loud compared to the other bows?


----------



## Paul Cataldo

the_wraith420 said:


> personaly i like the vulcan better than the katera... could be just that i own one lol. on the shot the katera vibrated more than the vulcan with or without the stabalizer and the speed difference really wasnt noticable.



I'm quite surprised at this. I'm thinking it just might be that your used to your Vulcan, and like it so much, that the Katera doesn't seem much faster.
I was thinking the Katera would be considerably faster. Maybe you didn't have the same arrow weight, draw weight, or draw length setup on the Katera, as you do your Vulcan?
I'm torn between finding an 07 Vulcan, or going with a new Katera.
I wasn't planning on a new bow this year, but I need a backup bow (which would probably end up being used just as much as my main bow), for hunting.
I also wanted to setup a speed bow, for a little added KE, on larger game. IF I ever even have the chance at such animals....
Still looking for some solid numbers comparing the Vulcan and the new Katera....
Thanks guys...

How about weight? Anyone know the weight savings on the new Katera/Katera XL, over last years Vectrix/Vectrix XL???
I own a Vectrix XL, and don't even know what the bow weight was.
I absolutely HATE the fact that Hoyt didn't post the mass bow weights over the last few years...
Anyone able to help me with the mass weight of my Vectrix XL, and the new Katera/Katera XL??? How about the Vulcan? What did it weigh guys???
Thanks.


----------



## the_wraith420

well we dont really have a range to comment on accuracy just a short 15-18 yard shot but the 7 and 8x both seem to point well.. and arent much if at all louder than the others. as for the speed difference between the katera and vulcan i used the same arrow in both but i put winners choice strings and cables on my bow along with some speed buttons. more than enough to make up that extra 5fps


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*Thank you!*



the_wraith420 said:


> well we dont really have a range to comment on accuracy just a short 15-18 yard shot but the 7 and 8x both seem to point well.. and arent much if at all louder than the others. as for the speed difference between the katera and vulcan i used the same arrow in both but i put winners choice strings and cables on my bow along with some speed buttons. more than enough to make up that extra 5fps


Thank you for the update.


----------



## Hillman

After carefull consideration I ordered a 7-37. I was told 5 weeks ??


----------



## spiralcamer

I ordered a 08 UltraEite in camo with c2 cams on 12/3 and was told 2 weeks that was the 17th but no bow yet. I figure the ice storms and holidays can cause delays. I will let you guys know when I receive it.


----------



## Hillman

I have two Brothers they both have the UltraEite's 08 with the 3500 limbs, they had them in 4 weeks. They are awesome to shoot, I just hope the 7-37 shoots as well ?


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

I got my X7 in 2 weeks!!!!! :RockOn: :RockOn: Talk about an early christmas present.

It isn't a burner but I should still see around 300fps with an IBO legal arrow @ 55lbs. I'm getting 267 @ 55lbs, 30", and 385-390gr arrow

I took the shock rod thing out and it's a really quiet bow that way, felt I was getting a loud whop sound with it in.


----------



## viperarcher

Double Lung 'Em said:


> I got my X7 in 2 weeks!!!!! :RockOn: :RockOn: Talk about an early christmas present.
> 
> It isn't a burner but I should still see around 300fps with an IBO legal arrow @ 55lbs. I'm getting 267 @ 55lbs, 30", and 385-390gr arrow
> 
> I took the shock rod thing out and it's a really quiet bow that way, felt I was getting a loud whop sound with it in.


You was getting that load wack sound because you did not have the sts adjusted right! if adjusted right it will deadened the sound!


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

believe me I did, felt it was quieter without it.



viperarcher said:


> You was getting that load wack sound because you did not have the sts adjusted right! if adjusted right it will deadened the sound!


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*How about the sound?*



viperarcher said:


> You was getting that load wack sound because you did not have the sts adjusted right! if adjusted right it will deadened the sound!


How about the sound, is she loud? We she make a nice hunting rig?


----------



## KJH2005

*Hoyt Vantage X8*

Still Patiently Waiting For My New Hoyt Vantage X8 That I Ordered 11/02/07. I Can Only Live Through The People That Have Already Got And Are Shooting Theirs


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*Am Hoping*



KJH2005 said:


> Still Patiently Waiting For My New Hoyt Vantage X8 That I Ordered 11/02/07. I Can Only Live Through The People That Have Already Got And Are Shooting Theirs


I am hoping you have yours with the utmost speed as we head into 2008. Please update us on the specs, performance, etc. when she arrives.


----------



## trackwalli

*Katera*

Want honest opinions from those who have shot the Katera.


----------



## tylerolsen12

trackwalli said:


> Want honest opinions from those who have shot the Katera.


i liked it but not enough difference from the vulcan for me so i bought a new vulcan on clearence for 500$


----------



## danslaugenhoup

*Katera XL*

I will let you know how my K XL shoots If it ever comes. I ordered camo and It still has been over 7 weeks and doesn't look good in the near future. Hoyt told me dealer they have no 30" Cams for the XL as of now. I will be shooting my Vulcan till then I guess. If I didn't really want that bow I would have cancelled when they said they have no cams for it. How can that be. Poor business If you ask me.


----------



## djmaxwe

Heck I am still waiting on my 28/70lb. I am about to buy a Elite GTO!!!!!!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## Scottyluck

Guys, this is really no different than any of the other bow manufacturers. Mathews and Bowtech experience the same types of delays. It happens. I've waited for 6 weeks for an Apex 7 as well as over 4 weeks for a Hardwoods Tribute.
I'm currently on the list for a Red Ember Seven37. I did pick up my Katera Xl last Sunday. My shop had one on the wall. He's only been getting one bow at a time and they do a ton of buisness with Hoyt. 
It's that time of year when demand usually surpasses supply. I understand the being impatient. I'm a "I want it NOW" type of guy as well!

As far as the XL, I haven't played with it that much. I do know with a 390gr arrow and the bow set at 29/62 I was getting 276fps. I'm not really a speed guy concerning my hunting rigs so I was pleased with those results. It is a bit louder than my SBXT but, like I said, I haven't had a lot of time to play with it.


----------



## Paul Cataldo

Guys,
Is there ANYONE here who can help me out with the mass bow weights of the following bows? I have started numerous threads on different forums, and it seems NO ONE has the answers. I would GREATLY appreciate ANY help. I am looking for the mass bow weights of the following bows, in order of importance:

-07 Vulcan

-07 Vectrix

-07 Vectrix XL

I would like to know the above weights, so I can COMPARE them to the new 08 Hoyt bows. I would like to know the EXACT weights of the bare bows. Can ANYONE HERE HELP?
IF not, then can ANYONE here supply me with an EDUCATED guess/guesstimate of the weight difference between the new 08 Katera/Katera XL, and the 07 Vectrix/Vectrix XL???
ANYONE HAVE THE MASS BOW WEIGHTS ON THE ABOVE 3 BOWS????
Thanks so much. You guys are my last hope! LOL.


----------



## BIGBC

Still waiting for my target UltraElite =[
I ordered on 22 nov.
Hoping it will get here soon =]


----------



## the_wraith420

Paul Cataldo said:


> Guys,
> Is there ANYONE here who can help me out with the mass bow weights of the following bows? I have started numerous threads on different forums, and it seems NO ONE has the answers. I would GREATLY appreciate ANY help. I am looking for the mass bow weights of the following bows, in order of importance:
> 
> -07 Vulcan
> 
> -07 Vectrix
> 
> -07 Vectrix XL
> 
> I would like to know the above weights, so I can COMPARE them to the new 08 Hoyt bows. I would like to know the EXACT weights of the bare bows. Can ANYONE HERE HELP?
> IF not, then can ANYONE here supply me with an EDUCATED guess/guesstimate of the weight difference between the new 08 Katera/Katera XL, and the 07 Vectrix/Vectrix XL???
> ANYONE HAVE THE MASS BOW WEIGHTS ON THE ABOVE 3 BOWS????
> Thanks so much. You guys are my last hope! LOL.


vectrix and vulcan are 4.6lbs vectrix xl is 4.8lbs according to a spec sheet hoyt provided me


----------



## tek

Paul Cataldo said:


> Guys,
> Is there ANYONE here who can help me out with the mass bow weights of the following bows? I have started numerous threads on different forums, and it seems NO ONE has the answers. I would GREATLY appreciate ANY help. I am looking for the mass bow weights of the following bows, in order of importance:
> 
> -07 Vulcan
> 
> -07 Vectrix
> 
> -07 Vectrix XL
> 
> I would like to know the above weights, so I can COMPARE them to the new 08 Hoyt bows. I would like to know the EXACT weights of the bare bows. Can ANYONE HERE HELP?
> IF not, then can ANYONE here supply me with an EDUCATED guess/guesstimate of the weight difference between the new 08 Katera/Katera XL, and the 07 Vectrix/Vectrix XL???
> ANYONE HAVE THE MASS BOW WEIGHTS ON THE ABOVE 3 BOWS????
> Thanks so much. You guys are my last hope! LOL.


Paul, 

Check out the 2007 Bow Charts on Huntersfriend.com 

I believe they list all bow weights there if you trust them 

If its any help to you, according to the 08 Hoyt catalog the Vectrix Plus which should be last years Vectrix shows 4.7# Katera XL 4.6# Katera 4.5#

As you can see the Katera XL now weights less than the regular Vectrix according to the 08 catalog.


----------



## amarchery

*Hoyt?*

Hoyt? Isn't Hoyt the guy that was on Sling Blade, the Country Western singer turned actor, that went on the MF rant? 

Who is this hoyt? Although, Fuse accessories do kick butt.


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*Who is this guy?*



amarchery said:


> Hoyt? Isn't Hoyt the guy that was on Sling Blade, the Country Western singer turned actor, that went on the MF rant?
> 
> Who is this hoyt? Although, Fuse accessories do kick butt.


Who is this guy?


----------



## Camo

I was just down at the shop and picked up a Katara. I really like it, and want to shoot one as soon as I get some time. Would really like to consider one in a target color in a #40-50lb version, while keeping my Vulcan for hunting. I like the Hoyt speed bows.


----------



## wihunter402

Lets get everyone to post some pics of your '08 Hoyts. Here is my Katera XL fully rigged.


----------



## Camo

wihunter402 said:


> Lets get everyone to post some pics of your '08 Hoyts. Here is my Katera XL fully rigged.


Nice!:wink: What kind of bow stand is that and where did you get it?


----------



## wihunter402

I got that from shovelhead80 here on AT. Great guy to deal with. Pretty sure he still sells them.


----------



## leefrog

I have dismantled the bow for maintenance, but I forgot the arrangment of the spacer installed between the cam & limbs. My bow is ultraelite 07 w/ C2 cams. 

Can anyone advise me the arrangement of the spacer for the bow ???

Thanks


----------



## wihunter402

Gonna try this again since the pictures were lost. Here is my Katera XL. Anyone else have any pics of your new bow?


----------



## BIGBC

Should have my UltraElite by next weekend.
cant wait to get it shooting, will be worth the wait =]


----------



## Q2DEATH

Nice lookin' rig!

I want to see some pics of those Vantage X7's and 8's!


----------



## BIGBC

still waiting on that delivery =[
my dealer got in touch with Hoyt and they said theyve missed the assembly date twice due to not having the correct components ready =[


----------



## Scottyluck

I picked up my Red Ember 737 yesterday. It came in Thursday after almost 8 weeks. It was supposed to be 2-3 weeks and then they suddenly didn't have any cams for it.

My dealer is having trouble getting any of the Hoyts he's ordered be it target or camo.


----------



## BIGBC

Its been 11 full weeks now since my order and I still havent seen my UE.
I was originally promised 3 weeks lol.
I cant wait to get my hands on it =]


----------



## EldredArcher

*lefty vantage x8*

pics of my red ember vantage x8


----------



## BIGBC

awesome lookin bow, hows it shoot ???


----------



## Bert2

leefrog said:


> I have dismantled the bow for maintenance, but I forgot the arrangment of the spacer installed between the cam & limbs. My bow is ultraelite 07 w/ C2 cams.
> 
> Can anyone advise me the arrangement of the spacer for the bow ???
> 
> Thanks


If it's like the older cams, the spacers are the same on both sides of the cams, but they are different top and bottom. You probably have two pairs of spacers; one pair is of spacers is thicker than the other because the thickness of the cams is different.

The top cam is thinner because it has only two tracks. The thicker spacers go on each side of the top cam.

The bottom cam is thicker because it has three tracks. The thinner spacers go on each side of the bottom cam.

In addition to the spacers that go between the cams and the limbs, you might have some thin washers that are used on the outside of the limb. These are just there to squeeze the limb in so they fit snug on the spacers/cams between the limbs.


----------



## Caveman

*Just picked her up tonight!*

Here's some pics of my new ProElite. Going to try her out tomorrow night at indoor spot leagues. 

Caveman


----------



## DDaily

Awesome X8 EldredArcher!

Anyone else got there lefty target color bows? My sis ordered a Pink Katera XL months ago and nothing yet.Keep telling her it's worth the wait but she is getting a little anxious. She tells me that's easy for me to say I got my bow a couple weeks after I ordered it.LOL


----------



## JStrebin

*Hoyt Katera ?*

Has anyone bought or shot the 08 Katera. I am kinda concerned about the 6 inch brace height. I really like the speed and the short ata. I want to shoot it for 3D and field target. I have read that with the stealth shot it makes it shoot like a longer brace height bow. How forgiveing dose it shoot? Any and all info will be greatly helpful


----------



## OA3D

I'm still waiting on my Katera so I'll let you know once I get it:wink:

But my Seven37 did arrive and I'll get you all an update tomorrow after I get it setup and few shotts through it


----------



## BIGBC

Caveman said:


> Here's some pics of my new ProElite. Going to try her out tomorrow night at indoor spot leagues.
> 
> Caveman


awesome bow, hows it shoot ?
still lookin out for mine :sad:


----------



## rancid69

*seven37*

just got mine 28in 60lbs 300grain arrow 302fps out of the box very impressed if it shots as good as my 38ultra but 20 fps faster. wow ill posr pics when i get it set up

thank you 
Guy


----------



## Caveman

BIGBC said:


> awesome bow, hows it shoot ?
> still lookin out for mine :sad:


Well.........I set it up Monday night and shot it for the first time Tuesday night at indoor 5 spot leagues. I've been shooting a 2005 Hoyt Protec with xt2000 limbs and averaging around 345 counting X's. I was hoping I'd hit a 350 with X's with the ProElite, but I only shot a 341 with X's. The bow felt well balance and felt good on the shot. I still need to do some more tuning and I'm hoping after I get more use to it I'll hit the 350+ mark.
Oh.........by the way,.....my old bow is on Ebay at http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140207332083&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=004 if anyone is interested.

Caveman


----------



## broadfieldpoint

Just picked up a Katera...Solid...smooth...forgiving and FAST.....Im in love:wink:


----------



## JStrebin

*Katera Concerns?*

I really, really want to get the new 08 Katera. I have always been a Hoyt shooter. I havent bought any new bows in a while. My biggest concern is the 6 inch brace height. I really like the speed of the bow, the looks, and the feel, although I have only held it for a little bit and shot it about three or four times. I have seen some people talk that the stealth shot helps with the forgiveness of the bow with that short of brace height. Any comments will be helpful.


----------



## stevezt4

*2008 hoyt katera*

Here is my katera i love it, I know have viscosity strings that arent in this pic, I love it, shoots right at 300 fps 67 lb 28 in draw 363 gr arrow! 
Very Nice


----------



## SteveSpag

JStrebin said:


> I really, really want to get the new 08 Katera. I have always been a Hoyt shooter. I havent bought any new bows in a while. My biggest concern is the 6 inch brace height. I really like the speed of the bow, the looks, and the feel, although I have only held it for a little bit and shot it about three or four times. I have seen some people talk that the stealth shot helps with the forgiveness of the bow with that short of brace height. Any comments will be helpful.


I was also concerned with the short brace, but once I started sighting in I was amazed. It is just a accurate as my KXL and all the other longer brace bows Ive owned. I only got to shoot out to 40yds so far but I'm grouping them tight. I would give it a try...you will love it!


----------



## Scottyluck

I posted these in another thread but I might as well post them in the "official" thread!:wink:

737 - Red Ember
29"/62lbs
Axcel 3000 w/Sure Loc Black Eagle
Limbdriver (not installed yet)
Doinker Elite 28.5"
315gr arrow @ 293fps

Katera XL
Z3 cams
29"/62lbs
Spot Hogg Hunter Hogg It
TT Pronghorn
Doinker 7" Multi Rod Hunter
404gr arrow @ 267fps


----------



## BearCrazy

A few weeks ago I finally got by black Katera xl with camo limbs. "The Black Kat." When I pulled it out of the box I thought this is the "baddest" lookin bow I have ever seen. It didn't take long to find out it shoots as good as it looks. A flat out awesome bow! Don't have any pics yet but will post when I take them. I'm new and gotta figure out how to do it.


----------



## Q2DEATH

Those 737's are sexy bows.


----------



## Hillman

This 737 is my 3rd Bow in the last 6 month's. Mathews XT sold it, Merlin XT sold it ! The 737 is a keeper, great grip, very smooth wheels & the finish is a A+.
I haven't shot it yet waiting on a set of WC strings then I'll take it for a test drive 

Bob L. Grips
Posten slim Jimmz Stab.

Terry K.


----------



## BIGBC

waiting on my UltraElite 12 weeks and counting =[

how are those Cam1/2Plus's feeling ?


----------



## kkromer

Cam .5 plus feel like a rock on the back end and are pretty darn quick. I'm shooting them on an x7 and really like them a lot.


----------



## die-languh

*my hoyt 08*

here's my hoyt ultra elite with the doinker's, thropy taker #1, Apex Scope, shibuya sight and custom 452x strings.


----------



## vonottoexperien

Nice photo! :cocktail:


----------



## Jari

Here are Ingrids Elites the white is Pro and the dark red is Elite 2008, great shooters

//Jari


----------



## SC Archer

*08 vantage x7 jade green*

this bow is amazing and the color is georgous


----------



## wihunter402

The target colors look great this year. Awesome pic of the arrow leaving the bow.


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*What a Babe!*



NC Archer said:


> this bow is amazing and the color is georgous


What a Babe! She sure is a beauty. How does she shoot?


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*Agreed!*



wihunter402 said:


> The target colors look great this year. Awesome pic of the arrow leaving the bow.


They look great. I have a 08 UE to post custom black, black limb pockets and C2 cams. She is a rock!

PS Spoke to Matt recently. You have a good son Sir.


----------



## SC Archer

Big Daddy POP said:


> What a Babe! She sure is a beauty. How does she shoot?


best bow ive evr owned its a ream so smooth quick and accurate its a pleasure and will be in my bow stable for a while


----------



## kkromer

I've got to agree about the x7 being an outstanding bow. I've got one in Jade as well and it just nocks the center out... Took me a couple of weeks to get it tuned, because I was being bullheaded - but she's just rockin now, and fast - oh we, 28" 58lbs 320gr fatboy - 283fps

Also got a 737 in the other day, will be a hunting bow. I put it together took it out and shot it and it just immediatly started driving tacks. I'm in love big time with this bow. I don't see myself switching hunting bows for a good long while - I'll probably just get another one and set em up exactly the same and call it good. 28" 70lbs 420 gr - 279fps. 

Good luck this year!


----------



## wihunter402

Big Daddy POP said:


> They look great. I have a 08 UE to post custom black, black limb pockets and C2 cams. She is a rock!
> 
> PS Spoke to Matt recently. You have a good son Sir.



Thank you. He has come a long way. He picked up an '07 UE in blue. He is shooting it about 300 shots a day set at almost 70 pounds. I am working on getting him to lighten it up a bit.

Can't wait to see the pics or your '08. All black has got to look pretty cool.


----------



## C-fused

Question on the Seven 37.

I want to shoot 28.5" draw on the hunting version.

Would I be better off speed wise to:

Shoot the #4 base in the "D" position?

or

Shoot the #3 base in the "F" position?

I'm guessing the latter because of more string wrap on the cams.

I'd like to shoot 28.75" draw by taking off the stock wooden grip and going to side plates. Will taking off the stock grip give me the extra .25 inch? I'm dropping my draw down from 29" and a true 28.5" AMO draw feels a little short. I'm thinking the 28.5" with no grip could be the best solution.

Thanks.


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*It does*



wihunter402 said:


> Thank you. He has come a long way. He picked up an '07 UE in blue. He is shooting it about 300 shots a day set at almost 70 pounds. I am working on getting him to lighten it up a bit.
> 
> Can't wait to see the pics or your '08. All black has got to look pretty cool.


Surely does look cool. Tell that big man to lighten that up. Great to shoot that kind of weight if he is hunting freakin buffalo but for indoor spots 60 pounds will be a heck of alot more steady! Will send pics a soon as I can Sir.


----------



## kkromer

C-fused said:


> Question on the Seven 37.
> 
> I want to shoot 28.5" draw on the hunting version.
> 
> Would I be better off speed wise to:
> 
> Shoot the #4 base in the "D" position?
> 
> or
> 
> Shoot the #3 base in the "F" position?
> 
> I'm guessing the latter because of more string wrap on the cams.
> 
> I'd like to shoot 28.75" draw by taking off the stock wooden grip and going to side plates. Will taking off the stock grip give me the extra .25 inch? I'm dropping my draw down from 29" and a true 28.5" AMO draw feels a little short. I'm thinking the 28.5" with no grip could be the best solution.
> 
> Thanks.


There are some posts way up in this thread where one guy tried two 28" 737s one shooting on the long side of the cam the other on the short side and the long side was 4-6 fps faster (I don't remember exactly). If the same holds true as the original cam .5 the shorter cam lengthened will also feel better. You should be okay with the grip off to hit 28.75, but it still may feel a little short, I don't know how thick the grip is exactly. 

I'm shooting a 28" 737 on a #3 base in the E position and it feels great and is pretty fast - hunting bow 70#'s 28" 420+/- gr arrow 279fps.


----------



## BIGBC

My UltraElite finally arrived after 15 weeks.
Well worth the wait though =]

ill post some pics soon.


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*Working on the Pic Sir.*



wihunter402 said:


> Thank you. He has come a long way. He picked up an '07 UE in blue. He is shooting it about 300 shots a day set at almost 70 pounds. I am working on getting him to lighten it up a bit.
> 
> Can't wait to see the pics or your '08. All black has got to look pretty cool.


Working on the Pic Sir.


----------



## Q2DEATH

Anybody buying these Vantage's in 70# camo?

I'm waiting until they start to turn up in the classifieds before I buy one. 900 dollars a bow is just getting to be to ridiculous for my wallet.


----------



## Tribute2007

Q2DEATH said:


> Anybody buying these Vantage's in 70# camo?
> 
> I'm waiting until they start to turn up in the classifieds before I buy one. 900 dollars a bow is just getting to be to ridiculous for my wallet.


There's been a X7 in the classifieds now for a week or 2 I believe.


----------



## Q2DEATH

Tribute2007 said:


> There's been a X7 in the classifieds now for a week or 2 I believe.


I'm going there right now. Haven't seen that yet.


----------



## Q2DEATH

My search produces a 737, no vantage. Would you happen to remember who posted it for sale?


----------



## CHAMPION2

Hows everyone liking the Seven 37?? I sort of regret dealing my 2007 Hoyt 38Pro C2, but did pic up a 2005 Hoyt Pro-tec with cam 1/2.


----------



## kkromer

I'm really liking my 737 so far. It will be my hunting bow vs. my target set-up. I shot a pro-38 with a c2 last year for target as well and decided on shooting the x7 this year for target. I don't think you'll be dissapointed with the 737. That cam 1/2 plus feels really good too, and is fast.


----------



## thespyhunter

*Seven37 & Z3 cam*

I have looked , but dont see any mention. Does anyone know if its an option ?


----------



## Q2DEATH

If anyone buys a camo, 70#, 28.5 or 29" Vantage and wants to sell it let me know.


----------



## turkey track

i thought hoyts were heavy for hunting


----------



## megan

turkey track said:


> i thought hoyts were heavy for hunting


Depends on what kind of hunting. I hunt mainly from a tree stand or a ground blind, so the weight is not an issue for me. I prefer a heavy bow for accuracy anyway.


----------



## Q2DEATH

*Heavy for hunting???*

Maybe start lifting some weights?

I use a 38 pro for hunting with a heavy ten inch stabilizer and all I do is spot and stalk, which means I carry my bow for miles all day. Its not too heavy.

If you carry your bow from the atv to the stand 100 yards away and then only pick it up to shoot, its not even an issue.


----------



## thespyhunter

megan said:


> Depends on what kind of hunting. I hunt mainly from a tree stand or a ground blind, so the weight is not an issue for me. I prefer a heavy bow for accuracy anyway.





Q2DEATH said:


> Maybe start lifting some weights?
> 
> I use a 38 pro for hunting with a heavy ten inch stabilizer and all I do is spot and stalk, which means I carry my bow for miles all day. Its not too heavy.
> 
> If you carry your bow from the atv to the stand 100 yards away and then only pick it up to shoot, its not even an issue.



:set1_signs009:


----------



## RCL

:bump:


----------



## kkromer

Already ready to start talking about the 09s? We've still got a couple of months before we can expect to see anything.


----------



## wihunter402

This found its way back to the top. WOW. I am loving my Katera XL so far. My son got the Katera and he is shooting up everything with it. My next purchase will be an all flat black bow for turkey hunting in the blind. I would love to order the all black Katera but I kind of want to see what comes out here in '09. For now I will just keep practicing with the XL and get ready for the opener in 23 days.:tongue:


----------



## Q2DEATH

RCL said:


> :bump:


Why?


----------



## RCL

Q2DEATH said:


> Why?


:zip:


----------

